# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  DrK's Age of Worms OOC pt7

## DrK

_A handful of would-be adventurers gathers to explore an ancient tomb, eager to trade their discoveries for a ticket to a better life. What they find within presages the advent of the Age of Worms, an era of darkness, decay, and writhing doom._

So... As the last of the games I'm starting up this year the famous Age of Worms!

A brief 16
*Spoiler*
Show


1. Its D&D 3.5 obviously

Character creation
2. Stats are 28 pb
3. Starting at level 1 
4. Average wealth for class
5. 1 flaw/ 1 trait. If the flaw is not relevant I reserve the right to say "no"
6. NO Homebrew. No fixes.
7. Max hps at level 1. Rolled for the others
8. Alignment: Not evil
9. Multiclassing: Rules are in effect
10. Available sources
*Spoiler*
Show


Players Handbook I + II
Complete Warrior/Arcane/Divine/Scoundrel/Mage
Frostburn/Sandstorm/Stormwrack
Tome Magic (Pact magic / Binder only)
Races Stone/Wild/Destiny
Magic Item Compendium / Spell Compendium
Magic Incarnum

Anything from other sources you may request but may be "no". Small things like a feat or a spell are more likely then say a class.




Player Expectations
*Spoiler*
Show


Be polite  :Small Wink: 
4-5 Posts per week reliably
In it for the long haul (ideally you'll have been in a game for > 1 year already)
If you're going to be absent e.g work/ holiday let me/OOC know and we'll be fine 


Last Thing
*Spoiler*
Show


Two options for style of game...
1/ My normal: Mid-op with relaxed "rule of cool" style and an effort by me to limit player death

2/ A higher op more challenging style with player death a distinct possibility (Age of Worms is pretty tough).

Could people please vote  :Small Smile: 





*The town of Diamond Lake has never been a place to dream of, but it's home. At least for now.

Diamond lake is a muddy smudge on the map of the hills east of the fabulous Free City. The area's inhabitants are predominately miners and laborers, serious folk who spend most of their lives toiling below ground. When not working, the miners celebrate along the Vein, a seedy road lined with ale houses and brothels. Overall, the village is a sooty, sullen place prone to unpleasant bursts of violence and passion. But Diamond Lake holds plenty of opportunities for adventure, for the uplands surrounding the town are rife with the ancient tombs and burial cairns of long-dead cultures.

Idle chatter around the village speaks of a trio of richly dressed adventurers who frequent the taproom of the Feral Dog, Diamond Lake's most notorious tavern. The confident heroes of the Free City spoke of hard-won battles on their journey to Diamond Lake, and of their intention to explore the long-abandoned Stirgenest Cairn on the lake's distant southeastern shore. You, the PCs, being natives of Diamond Lake, know that cairn is oft explored by the community's youth, who always find it completely empty of marvels and perfectly harmless.

Not so another cairn within a day's ride of the village. This cairn lies near an iron mine that went dry about 50 years ago. The mine's charter lapsed when its manager died a few years after the ore did. Situated in sort of a no-man's land, the cairn was all but forgotten, its yawning entrance overgrown with weeds and choked with debris. Rediscovered by a group of curious children a decade ago, the cairn was at first a community secret held by Diamond Lake's youth, who dare each other to disappear into its cyclopean entrance to prove their bravery. But one such time, when the wind was just right and a haunting, almost magical tone emerged from the depths of the forlorn tomb, one of the group of children stepped foot inside at the encouragement of their peers and never was seen again.

The adventurers, now boasting in the Feral Dog, bring back bad memories for you all of that night. Dire oaths were sworn, and promises that the children you once were intended to take to your graves. Some of you may have grown apart in the years since, but the talk of the cairns brings you all back to the Feral Dog, sitting around a table and talking of everything except what is on your minds most...*

_Chapter 1. The Whispering Cairn_

THe whispering Cairn was a maze of tunels where the band of would be heroes encountered terrifying swarms of acid spitting beetles, ancient traps made by the wind warriors, the ancient Vaati, outsiders dedicated to Law. Insie a fake tomb with rainbow lanterns they discovered a passage up to a locked door that would only open if they recovered the bones of a small boy - Alistair Land who had died many years before. The party - and especially the young and idealistic Constablle Conlon travelled to the Land farm nearby where they found suggestions that a necromancer had dug up the bones and encountered an owlbear that was killed and a baby _Duke_that Talsien adopted and still lies in the old mining cottage that the party had been using as a base.  Back in the village the sheriff suggested Smenk and his gang of criminals may be involved and they met Allustan the wizard approached them curious about the cairn and pointed them towards the old observatory where a necromancer named Filge had taken up residence. Battling undead and weird macabre statues and zombie dinner parties they reached the top of the observatory and met Filge. They defeated the necromancer who confirmed it was Smenk and his gang who stole the bodies, although Smenk was concerned of an evil cult, *"The Ebon Triad"* in one of the mines. Then they let Filge go and restored the Land Family bones. The ghost boy was true to his word and opened the door for them. The returned to the tomb and found the true tomb, an amazing structure depicting the battle between the Wind Dukes and the forces of Chaos led by the wolf spider. They also discovered the tomb of Zosiel the architect who had constructed the cairn. Mirriana still wears his jeweled diadem and they carry a potent artifact they found a *talisman of the sphere!*. Returning to Diamond Lake she meted out justice to Smenk's thugs. Executing the savage half orc Kullen and seeing the rest of the gang sent to the salt mines of Iuz. 


*Chapter 2. The three faces of Evil*

After speaking with Allustan the party headed towards the dourstone mines to investigate the rumours of the evil cult of the Ebon Triad. They were joined by Allustan's student Claire (a good necromancer) as Leila the anima mage and Bernard the rogue left. In the caves underneath the mine they found a nightmarish dark cathedral to evil gods and 3 nests of evil ruled over by an vile cult magus known only as the Faceless one. The first set of caves was a Temple of Hextor ruled by a priest named Theldrik. The fighting was fierce and the heroes almost died but they persevered and eventually killed all the Hextorian cultists and captured their leader Theldrik. The second set of tunnels was a maze of dank rocks where Talsien trampled through like a bull. Here the foe was grimlocks and a cult dedicated to the savage Erthnul. THey were soon defeated and they found mad writings about an upcoming apocalypse, a rise of darkness and an Age of Worms that would wipe out the light. This it seemed was the goal of the Ebon triad cult.  Venturing into the third temple is the dark temple of Vecna, built it as a maze the heroes slew kenku cultists and rescued the halfling ranger Lan who still travels with them.    They found the strange and truly evil Temple of Vecna and there confronted the evil Faceless One, a dark and powerful mage and defeated him. Although the alchemical fumes and the like gave Hal strange new powers. Also an insight into the Age of Worms to come should the Cult of the Ebon triad have its way. Even in victory there came a dark shriek as Thedlrik's soul was consumed and fro the dark pool in the underground cathedral arose a vile creature. An avatar of the Ebon God  with the worst bits of Erythnul's savagery, Vecna's magic and Hextor's military might. I could not however match the might of Kavaki and was killed! Ending the threat of the Ebon triad to Diamond Lake

*Chapter 3. Encounter at Blackwall Keep*

After the victory in the mine there are some changes in Diamond Lake as Smenk and Dourstone are hung for the dark God involvement. They met Allustan who was concerned about the green worm they had found with Filge, the Ebon Triad and rumours of undead in the hills. He asks the party to go to nearby Blackwall Keep to speak with Marzena - a battle mage friend of his.

They walk to Blackwall to find it under siege by lizard folk, although not enough to stop the party cutting their way in. Sadly Marzena has been taken by the lizards deeper into the marsh. The hero's cut their way back out and head to the lizard lair. In the lizard lair a disgusting poo monster almost killed them. They then encountered the lizards but in a positive turn of events befriended the lizards after one of them turned out to be infected by a dread worm of Kyuss. The shaman - Hiska - brokered a peace with Mirriana and Hal to agree to leave the "pink skins" in peace if the party would kill the chief who was in thrall to a black dragon. 

Happy to agree the party surge onwards where they find the purple scaled chief and his minions barbecuing a  captured shoulder with a battered and bloodied Mazrena and  more soldiers tied up in the corner. THe battle commences as club meets trident and Talsien rampages around trampling all and sundry as Claire's necomrancy cripples as many as possible. A terrifying battle cry of _"THE AVALANCHE HAS DROWNED YOUR CHIEF! NOW THE SNOWY TSUNAMI IS RACING FOR YOU!"_ from Goat as he kills the chief. It doesn't take long before the battle is over. The lizards are defeated and the prisoners freed and healed where possible. Marzena the Mage grateful to Allustan's "heroes" that have come and saved her.  While she is glad to be saved she points down the corridor deeper into the nest, "Lizards are taken down there by the King. There is screaming and when they come back they are changed. A great evil is happening here..." Here words bolstered by Hiska the shaman once more begging you to save the eggs. A truth that is sorely needed as they find the egg cave with a massive black dragon egg in the middle that in the light they can see worms swimming within it! A battle breaks out with 3 black dragonspawn as the party defeats them with Hal's lightning blade, Lan's new lizardman trident and Goat's club whilst Claire burns the dragon egg, fire consuming the worms before they can infect all the lizard's eggs.  Marzena saved and the lizard's now free of the influence of Kyuss Worms and the Black dragon their work is done and the agree to help Marzena back to the keep before heading to the great Free City of GreyHawk to meet Marzena and Allustan's mentor - Eligos the Sage for advice on the sudden uprising of evil. 


*Chapter 4. Hall of Harsh Reflections*

With the rumors of an _Age of Worms_, an apocalyspe spawned by a minor undead godling named Kyuss  abounding the party headed to the Free City of Greyhawk with the writings of the Faceless One from the mines and the dead worm from Filge (and Hal looking forward to catching up with Filge once they reach the city). The city when they reached it was packed with all that is civilization surprising Tal and Goat. As they walked through the streets the others were surprised as well when a chimera escaped from a caged being transported to the arena.  In the face of the magical and melee power it didn't last long and the crowd cheered you on suggesting you fight in the Champion's Belt games in a few weeks. Finding Eligos proved easy as you met doomsayers en route and explained how you had come to be there. Eligos seemed interested and concerned and suggested lodgings in the "Crooked House Inn" while he consulted his books. The party explored, some heading to the impressive pyramid of mages, Goat seeing the huge arena and meeting the imposing Lord Loris Raknian who invited him to fight in the arena. After shopping the party reconvened in the Crooked House inn when a pair of look-alike Mirrana and Hal's walked in and stabbed poor Tarquin the owner - neither lasts long in the combat backed by Claire's power and the the faces of Mirriana (who killed herself!) and Hal fade to weird blank faced grey dopplegangers, one carrying a key with an octopus design. Saving Tarquin he points them towards the "Sodden Hold" a long abandoned warehouse near the river docks. The warehouse is easy to find but inside the boxes are alive as mimics attack -  in the aftermath a frsutrated Claire leaves the party to continue making sure to hand over the Talisman of the Sphere to Mirriana for safe keeping. Further in the warehouse they find some prisoners in cells, but two are tricksy dopplegangers who fight hard until Goat's impressive battlecries  and club kill them. Then in the cells they find help and maidens in distress.  The wizard is called Merrick who seeks too help you fight the cult of shapechangers that have caged him whilst the woman is a Snow Elf noble. Sadly Brave Halsephaeus also takes his leave mere minutes after Claire.  Continuing to explore they headed through a destroyed and broken flooded storeroom fighting invisible stalkers before finding an elevator down to a water filled underground maze. In the maze they discovered the doppleganger lair! Although first they had to get past the pet giant octopus. With Elithas's acidic song helping they defeat it and move into the strange maze. Spiked pit traps, dopplegangers posing as orphaned children, and a roomfull of mirrors bar their way but with swords and music they chop their way through. Mirriana smashing all of the mirrors guaranteeing a century of bad luck but revealing the heart of the doppleganger lair and a strange symbol on the iron door.
In heart of the lair the greater doppleganger lord disguised as Allustan stood but the mirror beyond revealed its true alien nature before Lan's trident smashed the priceless magical artifact. Other lesser cult followers joined the battle and the battle was fierce but eventually the heroes prevail and the cult is destroyed. However in the looting, clues lead to a power beyond the cult hidden in the sewers of the city.  The clues lead to a series of fungus filled purple glowing grottoes and mind thrall drow and a naga that the party handily chop through and reach the heart of the cult - an alien lair of ogranic rock and stone carved by none other than an illithid. The first room contains a strange and hostile stone brain but as Mirriana shields herself from psionic influence she uses her power of the sword to shatter it into stone chunks.  More strange alien rooms have a lab with a tank filled a weird clawed octopoid creature and the Mindflayer master's treasure trove of arcane curios guarded by a vrock demon. The mindlfayer speaks to them all then, introducing himself as Zyrxog and his wish to kill them all!
The battle in its temple is fierce as the beast is both a mind flayer and powerful sorcerer and guarded strange organic/metallic constructs - one a squidllike beast, the other a 4 armed mantic like beast. THe battle costs much and at the end with the flaming magics fading sadly both Julienne and her archer friend Ellithas lie dead, bodies burnt beyond recognition and Talsien's mind forever effected by the cloynig alien touch of the Mindflayer. As they loot the mind flayer's secret lab, a note is discivered suggesting that the plot againt them may run deeper than they thought! And in a secret diary clues about the plots of Kyuss once mre and a vile artifact know as the apostolic scrolls. 

_"Zyrxog,
I have a problem. You with your particular skills could handle it. There are some adventurers new in town that have disrupted some of my "business partner's" interests further East. They are a goliath named "Goat", a human woman named Mirriana Conlon, a halfling vagabond name Lan, a savage looking creature called Talsien and an elven noble called Halsephalus. Please kill them for me. If you can do so I'll give you an extra 5% on our transaction.
- Lord "R"
_

*Chapter 5. The Champion's Belt*

In the aftermath of their victory against the mindflayer the party are hollow after the death of the bard and leaving of both Claire and Halsephus. Although Goat is inspired by news of the upcoming Champion's Games at the Grand Arena where a Lord Raknian invites him to compete. Fate judges that a good idea as Eligos the Sage invites the party to see him. The days exploring Greyhawk are good for most even as Mirriana struggles with her loss. Goat focuses on the excitement of the games even seeing the trio of adventurers - Auric, Khellek and Tianna that they first saw weeks before in Diamond Lake exploring Cairns, but legendary as The Leatherworks" and the previous arena champions. In a quiet Temple Mirriana also meets a mysterious women named Celeste that piques her interest. Later that evening at Eligos's house they meet the mysterious Celeste again and the sage explains his fears about the artefacts they had brought to the city. The worm a "kyuss" worm and his worries that if the Ebon Triad is on the move and allied with the minor cult of Kyuss that something dark could be afoot. Particularly with "Lord R" acquiring a copy of the diabolical Apostolic Scrolls! The sage has discovered much and explains that Raknian was once a champion now fallen from favour but runs the game. Aquaintances such as Theldrik and Garras (the Priests of Hextor under the Diamond Lake mines) suggests a dark heart and the scrolls could allow one to summon a creature of evil and drown the Free City in undead and death. At this point Eligos asks the party if they could enter the games to try and find the scroll and stop Raknian plans, and the party agrees; both in order to foil whatever Raknian, and as a bonding activity after the strains of the previous adventures. Celeste ushers in two other guests. One, Ekaym Smalloak is to be a guide and manager through the games and their ceremonies, and has a personal stake as he suspects Raknian in the disappearance of his sister Lahaka. The other is Zarina, a warrior woman skilled with both spell and blade, and mutual friend of Celeste and Marzena come to aid the party in their quests! The party decide to call themselves The Owlbears for their entry into the games, after Taliesns rescued cub.

In the events leading up to the games, the party relaxes, Taliesn smartens up, Goattracker procures blue and gold tabards for the team, Merrick researches, Lan keeps to himself, Zarina duels on an even footing with Mirriana, and Mirriana cautiously starts a relationship with Celeste. At the feast before the games the party are also introduced to Raknian and his cruel and brutal head of security, Okoral, before being sequestered in the Coenby beneath the arena (all the better to investigate the catacombs where Raknian must be conducting his schemes!).

On the first day the party are pitched into a four-way elimination match, overcoming a disgruntled druid, a ruthless horselord's warband, and a team of elven royalty! In the aftermath Mirriana offered to raise one of the fallen princesses killed by the other teams, as they were friends of Celeste. With their resources expended the party decided to wait until the night of the second day to go exploring, battling their way though ghouls in the catacombs to quickly discover spawn of kyuss, confirming their suspicions! Running a gauntlet of undead the party eventually found their way to the centre of Raknians plot in a chamber where the cleric Bozal was incubating a humungous Ulgurstata Kyuss Worm to unleash on the final of the games! Although successful in driving off Bozal, with depleted resources and faced by a deadly Alkilith demon, the party too are forced to retreat without being able to stop the plot. After recuperating and relaying their findings to Eligos and Celeste, the party face ruthless dwarven killers Pitch Blade on the third day of the games. After a short and brutal battle the dwarves are left for dead, enraging Raknian and Okoral to whom they were plainly connected, but leaving the party once again too depleted to venture into the catacombs again, though Lans true sight does identify a demon at the right hand of Raknians honoured guest Prince Zeech, and that Celeste is in fact an angel in mortal form!

On the fourth day there is scandal, as The Owlbears not paired against one of the remaining teams, but are instead drawn in the monster exhibition match, a privilege normally reserved for the reigning champions! Despite being faced off against a particularly dangerous frogehemoth and Raknian manipulating the start time to deplete the partys most effective spells, the frog monster is quickly slain, much to Raknians fury! After the match the party confides their concerns in their fellow finalists, forewarning them about the giant worm. In return reigning champions Auric and Khellek of The Leatherworks agree to cover for the partys absence whilst they delve in the catacombs again, and to fight non-lethally in the final.

Quickly reaching Bozals chamber, this time the evil cleric is swiftly defeated, the alkilith demon destroyed, and team manager Ekayms sister is discovered, turned into a grotesque taxidermy with Raknians signet ring still clearly imprinted on her neck. Unfortunately Bozals ritual is self-sustaining, powered by an Apostolic scroll, a beam of energy connecting the scroll to the cocoon in which the Ulgurstata is gestating. Deciphering the scroll, Mirriana learns the full extent of the heinous plot! In exchange for feeding the Ulgurstata a powerful individual, the ulgurstata would grant its benefactor immortality and unleash a wind of undeath across the city that would turn the population into spawn of Kyuss! After a brief debate about whether it would be better to attempt to destroy the worm now, attempt to evacuate the city, or face it at a time of Raknians choosing, the party decide to destroy it now. On the second attempt Mirriana is successful in dispelling the scroll and unleashing the Ulgurstata! In the confines of the chamber the fight is brutal, but Goattracker and Lan are successful in slaying it after Mirriana binds the goliaths soul to his battered body to prevent it departing and his extraordinary fortitude keeps him moving! Mightily relieved, the party returns to the arena undercroft to recuperate and anticipate Raknians disappointment after the final.

On the final day of the games, The Owlbears face off against The Leatherworks in the final. Before the match Taliesn telepathically communicates the partys success to Eligos, and Lahakas fate to Ekaym. Overcome by rage at Raknian, Ekaym gets himself ejected from the VIP box. The match starts with Mirriana anticipating and countering Khelleks long-range attack. Goattracker engages Khelleks golems, whilst the others fight Auric  magically enlarged to over 15ft tall! In the middle of the match Raknian has his men uncover the shaft to the Ulgurstatas chamber, revealing his perfidy to all:

"LO! The Apostle of Kyuss will soon be among us. It will devour your Champions and a plague of Kyuss will bring darkness across this land!!"

In the arena The Owlbears and The Leatherworks share a moment of amusement at Raknians confusion, as both teams know the threat has already been dealt with. But then the fight continues. Auric manages to subdue Taliesn with the flat of his blade, whilst Goattracker smashes Khellecs golems to bits. Finally, Zarina and Lan manage to stun the 15ft Auric, and with his gigantic friend and his golems fallen Khellek realises the match is up and yields. The Owlbears are the champions! Immediately Mirriana attempts to level charges against Raknian, but in the thunder of the crowd her words are not heard and during the prizegiving Raknian manages to slip away unnoticed. During the ceremony Ekaym thanks the party for finding his sister and allowing him to lay them to rest, though he now has to travel to Radigast City to inform his parents of her fate. Strangely, Eligos and Celeste are nowhere to be found.

Making their way back to the inn for the first time in five days, the party becomes aware of a commotion, and smoke rising. Eligos house is abalaze! Hurrying as fast as they can, the party make their way to the scene. With Merrick abjuring them against fire, Mirriana breaks down the door in a panic whilst Lan and Taliesn make their way up to the second floor windows. Passing the bodies of assassins on the stairs, Mirriana Lan and Tal come to Eligos study at about the same time, finding Okoral and one of his minions stood over the body of Eligos (which is missing a hand) and holding a blood-spattered silk dress. Full of rage, the three heroes tear Okoral apart and subdue his minion, rescuing Eligos body and his bag from the flames but finding no trace of Celeste before the house collapses behind them.

In a grim mood, the party drag Okoral, his still-living minion, and Eligos back to the inn. Looking through Eligos bag, Zarina finds a letter addressed to the heroes mentor Allustan in Diamond Lake:

"My dear friend Allustan. What your adventurers have stumbled on sickens and terrifies me. You and Marzena were right to send these to me, and, I think you would be proud of your motley band. They have acquitted themselves well. That will be crucial in the coming months I think.

The worm, the talisman and the return of the spawn and the spread of the cult it all feels wrong. Every secret I reveal turns darker and sickens me further as I feel we are on the verge of something truly awful. I think we both fear the same thing that he has found a way free of his prison. If that happens then all are at risk. My notes are here, please read and see if you agree. If we are both in agreement, we can take them to our Master, though even he may ill-equipped to deal with this and what writhes in our futures. I have asked Celeste to investigate the la"


*Chapter 6: A Gathering of Winds*

In the aftermath of the fire, the heroes continue looking through Eligoss papers. Ancient books describing a jungle Empire sacrificed to a Dark God, details of the cults of Hextor, Erythnul and Vecna and the Ebon Triad. Although not clear how it goes together it clearly had Eligos rattled. The sightings of undead, the rise of cults of Kyuss and Ebon Triad in various cities and the damned green Worms and their spawn spreading all over the lands rapidly plaguing adventurers in tombs and the wilderness. Above it all is a picture of an ancient temple in a jungle, a floating dark orb above the spires circled with an inky mark "Where is it?" The papers are a confusion and the party dont really know what to make of them.

Putting those to one side, the party turns their attention to the recovered bodies. Eligos body is badly damaged, putting him beyond the partys resources to resurrect. Okrams body resists Mirrianas spiritual interrogations. With those two options closed Mirriana brings all her rage and worry to focus on the surviving member of the assassins! He is forthcoming about having killed Eligos, but insists that it was Celeste who cut off Eligos hand, and adamant that the assassins only injured her! Hes also sanguine that his bosses will help him escape justice, so Lan stabs him in cold blood in order to ensure that he doesnt, somewhat to Mirrianas consternation, Merricks approval, and Taliesn and Zarinas discomfort.

The next morning Mirriana prepares a sending spell to Celeste, experiencing a wave of relief as her suspicions are confirmed and she receives a reply! Celeste and a resurrected Eligos are fine and lying low, the two women tentatively expressing their affection and relief. Later the priestess meets with Queen Renida to raise the elven princess as she promised in the arena. In return she is named Elf Friend, Ruathor, and taught a word of friendship that will elicit help from any elf.

A few days later the Champions of Greyhawk receive an urgent summons: A dragon has attacked Diamond Lake! They arrive to devastation. The black dragon, calling itself Ilthane and brood-mother to the eggs the party destroyed at Blackwall Keep, has laid waste to much of the town in search of the party and was placated only by the town council giving up the location where Allustan is thought to have expeditioned to. Barely having time to get angry at the council, Ilthane returns, and after a battle that raged through the town and the docks the beast is finally slain, however not before Ilthane reveals that her master is Dracotha, a name from legend! Zarina recalls that the red dragon Dragotha was once a favoured consort of Tiamat before angering her! Legend has it that Kyuss promised to restore Dragotha to life after death after Tiamat inevitably caught up with him, but betrayed Dragotha by raising him as a terrifying Dracolich instead, thus linking Kyuss directly to the partys adventure at Blackwall Keep! With Ilthane dead the town council are more compliant. Using her Word of Friendship on the elvish council member, Mirriana learns that Raknian had passed through on his way to meet Prince Zeech in Alhaster. The council also reveal that Allustan had returned to the Whispering Cairn to conduct further investigations, so the party decide to go and look for him.

Ilthane hadnt been able to penetrate the cairn, and venturing into the tomb of Zosiel where it all began the party find new excavations have revealed a portal to a greater tomb of General Icosiol, Zosiels master! Unfortunately, both Taliesn and Goattracker are called away on other quests but they are soon replaced by the half-drow paladin Elkish and reclusive druid Navarra. Fighting their way through the tombs defences the party discovers Allustan trapped in a stasis field and rescue him. Allustan urges them to go deeper into the party to recover weapons to use in the battles to come. Defeating spiders, elder black puddings, ghouls, demons, wind warriors, and even making their way down a river of blood, the party eventually discover the true tomb of Icosiel, and are blessed with the approval of the legendary Wind Duke, a piece of the rod of seven parts, and both Zosiels diadem (still worn by Mirriana) and the Talisman of the Sphere are restored to full power!

Returning to Diamond Lake the party confer with Allustan. He feels old, and that he has nothing further to teach the party. Instead he directs them to seek guidance from his own mentor, Manzorian the legendary arch-mage of Magepoint! Navarra decides not to follow the party any further, but Merrick teleports the party to Magepoint directly. Walking into the nearest tavern to get their bearings, the party walks straight into Eligos and Celeste!

*Chapter 7: The Spire of Long Shadoes*





Player
Character
Race
Class
Init
HPs
AC (base) FF, Touch
Saves (base)
Perception

RCgothic
Mirriana
Human
Cleric3/Church Inquisitor3/Divine Oracle2/Divine Disciple5/Crusader 1/Contemplative1
+3
118
32+ FF 29+ T 21+
+11/7/19
+6

Redzimmer
 Merrick
Human
wizard/binder/anima mage
+3
~39
21 FF 20 T 16
+8/8/14
+2

Starbin
 Landhal
Tundra Halving
Scout/shooting star ranger 15
+6
95
21 FF 16 T 16
+12/16/9
+19

DrK
 Zarina
Human
Warblade /Fighter / Wizard / Spell Sword / Abjurant / Jade Phoenix
+2
125
19 FF 17 T 12* normally +12
+14 (20)/11 (17) /8 (14) (Supp' Resistance)
-2

Ghostfoot
 Elkist Talphrin
Half Drow
Paladin / Spirit shaman
+5
103
22 FF 22 T 10
+22/17/22
+10

Stegyre
 Taliesn
Human Azurin
WS Ranger 1 / Incarnate 2 / Totemist 2 / Warblade 4 / Warshaper 4 / Swordsage 2
+4
173
26 FF 26 T 15
+15/12/9
+15




The fallen/Lost
_Bernard the changeling rogue
Leila the mage_
Claire
Halsaphus v.2
Julienne and Elithas 
Kavuloia the Mighty Cleric of Kavaki
Talsien "mind talker" and warshaper 
Navarra 

*Diamond Lake*

*Spoiler*
Show






@ Players
- Please post your background and a link to your PC in your first post and choose a colour. I need a linke to Talsiern's sheet the one I have doesn't work.
- Please let all players post before the chatting starts (so all the payers are on the 1st page!  :Small Smile: )


The tale so far....
IC thread 1
IC thread 2
IC thread 3
IC Thread 4

The ramblings.... 
OOC thread 1
OOC thread 2 
OOC thread 3
OOC Thread 4
OOC Thread 5
OOC Thread 6

Old Recruitment... _(we keep losing arcane casters!)_
Level 8 (possibly no selection)
Level 6 re-recruitment (Julienne/Elithas)
Skill monkey wanted (Lan)
Arcanist wanted (Claire)

*Birthdays*
Goat: Sunday the 23rd of Goodmonth
Hal: Starday the 15th of Coldeven
Tal: Godsday the 11th of Harvester
Mir: Earthday the 20th of Patchwall
Lan: Freeday the 7th of Growfest
Zarina: Starday the 3rd Coldeven

Equivalent: 
Goat: August 29th 
Hal: March 20th 
Tal: September 14th 
Mir: October 28th 
Lan: April 8th
Zarina: March 3rd

*Spoiler: Free City of Greyhawk*
Show




*Spoiler: Map Key*
Show


The Grand Citadel

GC1 The Grand Citadels Wall and Towers
GC2 Battle Gate and Gate House
GC3 The Great Blockhouse
GC4 Half Circle Wall
GC5 Prison Blockhouse
GC6 The Redoubt
GC7 Stables
GC8 Courtyard

City Gates

CG1 Highway Gate
CG2 Marsh Gate
CG3 Cargo Gate
CG4 St.Cuthbert's Gate
CG5 Wharfgate
CG6 Duke's Gate
CG7 Druid's Gate
CG8 Black Gate
CG9 Garden Gate

Artisans Quarter

A1 Guildhall of Architects &Stonemasons
A2 Metalsmiths' Hall
A3 Artisans' Quarter City Watch Station
A4 Carpenters' Guildhall
A5 Performing Artistes' Guildhall
A6 Guildhall of Leatherworkers, Weavers &Tailors
A7 Fruit of the Mill
A8 New City Fountains
A9 Guildstation of the Nightwatchmen
A10 Grand Tent
A11 Halmaster's Hall
A12 The Fat of the Hog
A13 Laborers' Union Hall
A14 Eridok's Expedition Provisions
A15 Maldin and Elenderi's Shop
A16 Residence - Dorshak Krane
A17 Darred Hebbren's tower
A18 The Wild Goose
A19 The Broken Staff
A20 The Nine of Swords
A23 Able Carters Coaching House

Clerkburg

C1a Grey College - Hall of the Dean
C1b Grey College - College Hall
C1c Grey College - Timber Hall
C1d Grey College - Iolavai House
C2 The Great Library of Greyhawk
C3 The Old Mill
C4 The Black Dragon Inn
C5 Jewelers' &Gemcutters' Guildhall
C6 University of Magical Arts
C7 The City Mint
C8 New Mill College
C9 The Bardschool
C10 Bridge of Entwined Hearts
C11 The Savant Tavern
C12 Free City Arena
C13 Clerkburg City Watch Station
C14 The Roc &Oliphant Tavern
C15 University of the Flanaess
C16 Guild Station of the Nightwatchmen
C17 The School of Clerkship
C18 Gnarleyhouse
C19a Students' Quarter residences
C19b Students' Quarter residences
C19c Students' Quarter residences
C19d Students' Quarter residences
C19e Students' Quarter residences
C20 Guildhall of Lawyers and Scribes
C21 Temple of Celestian
C22 Boardinghouse - room of Talasek Thraydin
C23 Residence - Derider Fanshen
C24 Residence - Elraniel Tasmarien
C25 Temple of Boccob
C26 Residence - sage

Foreign Quarter

F1 Mercenaries' Guildhall
F2 Silver Dragon Inn
F3 Sages' Guildhall
F4 Blue Dragon Inn
F5 Ahlissan Merchants' Headquarters
F6 Moneychangers' and Pawnbrokers' Guildhall
F7 City Workhouse
F8 The Pit
F9 Cartographers' Guildhall
F10 Foreign Quarter City Watch Station
F11 Translators' Guildhall
F12 Red Serpent Restaurant
F13 Guildstation of the Nightwatchmen
F14 Burrow Heights
F15 Nyrondese Traders' Hall
F16 Little Ket
F17 Temple of Rao
F18 The Silver Garter
F19 Temple of Trithereon
F20 Fallen Mage Townhouse
F21 The Whistling Fish
F22 Residence - Gruenab
F23 Abandoned Bathhouse
F24 Residence - Kardis the Sage
F25 Residence - Sir Lemajen Sterrich
F26 Porbell's Pawnshop
F27 Residence - Kelas Arnad
F28 The Grey Tower of Loz Toron
F29 Residence - Harm Bumastus
F30 Warehouse of Morton Hammel

Garden Quarter

G1 City Botanical Gardens &Well
G2 Otto's Residence
G3 The Nymph and Satyr Inn
G4 Sacred Temple of St.Cuthbert
G5 High Tower Tavern &Hostelry
G6 Star of Celene Inn
G7 Garden Quarter City Watch Station
G8 Gold Dragon Inn
G9 The Grand Theatre
G10 Temple of Pelor
G11 The Golden Phoenix
G12 Temple of Zilchus
G13 Chapel of Fharlanghn
G14 Sanctum of Heironeous
G15 Residence - Adarian Herbifrage, Sage
G16 Temple of Istus
G17 Residence - Judge Porthos
G18 Residence - Kiri &Marie
G19 Residence - Barlo Millrose
G20 Residence - Aestrella Shanfarel
G21 Residence - Phillidor
G22 Embassy of Furyondy
G23 Patrician's Club
G24 Lord Silverfox's Manor
G25 Royal Opera House

High Quarter

H1 Embassy of the Duchy of Urnst
H2 Lord Henway's Menagerie
H2a Henway Family Manor
H2b Grey Manor
H2c The Aviary
H3 Wheel of Gold Gambling House
H4a Embassy Circle Manor
H4b Embassy Circle manor
H4c Embassy Circle manor
H4d Embassy Circle manor
H4e Embassy Circle manor
H4f Embassy Circle manor
H5 The Lord's Tomb
H6 Residence of Fioranna Aielestriel
H7 City Guard Barracks
H8 Nightwatchmen's Guildstation
H9 Courts of Justice
H10 City Gaol
H11 Diplomatic Residence
H12 Residence - Stivak Dorbreddin
H13 Wizards' Guildhall
H14 Lord Mayor's Palace
H15 Residence - Org Nenshen
H16 Residence - Jallarzi Sallavarian
H17 Residence - Glodreddi Bakkanin
H18 The Tomb
H19 Bluto House

Outskirts

O1 City Cemetary
O2 Lord Wheatsmill's Manor
O3 City Slaughterhouse
O4a Caravan Park
O4b Caravan Park
O5 Merchants' and Traders' Guild Livery
O6 Millstream Effluent
O7 Stone Ring
O8 Lord Wainwright's Manor
O9 Grey College Observatory
O10a Caravan Warehouse
O10b Caravan Warehouse
O10c Caravan Warehouse

River Quarter

R1 River Quarter City Watch Station
R2 The Green Dragon Inn
R3 Low Seas Tavern
R4 The Wizard's Hat Inn
R5 Guildstation of the Nightwatchmen
R6 Tarnek McGloogan's Warehouse
R7 The River Rat
R8 Temple of Pholtus
R9 Gobayuik's Undertakers
R10 West City Warehouse
R11 Barge Inn
R12 The Dogtail Inn
R13 The Maned Lady
R14 The Sea Willow
R15 Abandoned house

Slum Quarter

S1 World's End Tavern
S2 False Duke's Stables
S3 Beggars' Union Guildhall
S4 Temple of Ralishaz
S5 Assassins' Guildhall
S6 Garraldson's Locksmithy
S7 Dragon Turtle Tavern
S8 Left Hand Inn
S9 Fedroot's Daggerarium
S10 Old City Well
S11 Chapel of Ulaa
S12 Flophouse

Shacktown

ST1 Shrine of StCuthbert
ST2 Sawmill

Thieves Quarter

T1 Turin's Servant Agency
T2 Whitehorse Inn
T3 Old City Watch Station
T4 Merchants' and Traders' Union
T5 Madame Serena's Fortunetelling
T6 White Dragon Inn
T7 Guildstation of the Nightwatchmen
T8 Gold Digger Tavern
T9 Brass Dragon Inn
T10 Chapel of Olidammara
T11 Shrine of Beory
T12 City Orphanage
T13 Public Bathhouse
T14 Fischer's Locksmithy
T15 Common Crypt
T16 Millrose Brewery
T17 Madame Zaccaruso's Rooms for Rent
T18 The Cindered Augur
T19 Nyrondal House
T20 Halfhock's Pawnshop
T21 Old City Great Hall (Thieves' Guild)
T22 Phoenix Boarding House
T23 City Depot
T24 Hariad's Jewelry
T25 The Hanged Man Inn
T26 Esteemed Chapel of Norebo
T27 Vesper's Pawnshop
T28 Mama Esther's
T29 Odd House
T30 Fish Processing Warehouse
T31 Mill/Grain Warehouse
T32 Produce Warehouse
T33 abandoned warehouse
T34 abandoned residence
T35 Great Burn Court

Wharves

W1 Temple of Xerbo and Osprem
W2a Office of the Cargo Inspectorate &Warehouse
W2b Office of the Cargo Inspectorate &Warehouse
W2c Office of the Cargo Inspectorate &Warehouse
W2d Office of the Cargo Inspectorate &Warehouse
W3 Dockers' and Wharfmen's Union Hall
W4 Pilots' &Seamen's Guildhall
W5 Wharves City Watch Station
W6 City Warehouse
W7 The Free Traders office &warehouse
W8 Temple of Procan
W9 Eridok's Warehouse (see A14) 
W10 Snagtooth Shipbuilding
W11 Residence - Fionor Clawhand
W12 Alliance of Tenha Workers'
W13 Abandoned smuggler's warehouse

----------


## RCgothic

Subscribed!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Stegyre

Subscribed, with popcorn, still watching events unfold.  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

But surely GoatT is back on the active roster?

----------


## DrK

> But surely GoatT is back on the active roster?


Yes, I just cut and pasted it from OOC6. My opening needs expanding. 

I still need to add the book 5/6 summaries. 

@Stegyre
Should be good after what is clearly the final showdown

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ooh, action - exciting! Let me clear some space in my diary to get back to the fun  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Not to bad
CL check (1d20+12)[32] vs Haste
CL check (1d20+12)[32] vs Mage armour (greater)
CL check (1d20+12)[29] vs Superior resistance
CL check (1d20+12)[30] vs Heart of water
CL check (1d20+12)[31] vs Heart of Fire

She managed to steal its haste, mage armour, drop its saves and pick up the two other hearts of elements

----------


## DrK

On my crib sheet I forgot two of his protections,
(1d20+12)[*13*] vs DC 28 vs Arcane spell surge
(1d20+12)[*13*] vs DC 28 vs Fly

EDIT: Well clearly Zarina's spell theft had started running out around then

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, keep meaning to post but I'm shattered today. I tried to concentrate and watch bake-off at the same time but it's just not happening! I'll try and get a post up tomorrow. :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> Sorry, keep meaning to post but I'm shattered today. I tried to concentrate and watch bake-off at the same time but it's just not happening! I'll try and get a post up tomorrow.


No worries. I can understand the lore of tasty cakes. Who doesn't like celebrity cakes  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry just trying to get my bearings:

So it's 3x normal move actions to close with them (ie ~80ft)?

Is it only Zarina who is hasted?

----------


## DrK

> Sorry just trying to get my bearings:
> 
> So it's 3x normal move actions to close with them (ie ~80ft)?
> 
> Is it only Zarina who is hasted?


Zarina stole it's haste with spell theft. But yes, it's 80ft to reach them. 

@RCGothic
For your last 10ft of movement as you pass the doorway into its chamber you feel a wall of pressure and evil fircei

A repulsion spell blocks the door. Will save to push through it

----------


## RCgothic

WILL (1d20+26)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

oops

(1d4)[*2*] rounds

----------


## DrK

A savage attack from the PCS there!

Vs the Holy explosion from Mirriana 
(3d20)[*14*][*2*][*12*](28) 

And vs the Moonbolts
(2d20)[*16*][*18*](34)

----------


## RCgothic

You need both fortitude and reflex saves Vs the storm of shards 😉

----------


## DrK

Ah, I'd best roll some Reflex saves as well then!
(3d20)[*4*][*12*][*20*](36)

----------


## DrK

Just awaiting Merrick, Goat and Lan

- Also, you'le have all seen Mirriana smash into a shimmering wall of magic before pushing throuhg as she made her save and smashed through the repulsion spell warding the entrance to the chamber

----------


## RCgothic

Felhammer hasn't been active since 1st July, so I think we've lost him again. :Small Frown: 

Probably best to just bot Goattracker till the end of this module or pretend he never came back in the first place.

----------


## redzimmer

Oh hell. Wrong Channel.

----------


## redzimmer

Spellcraft (1d20+21)[*36*]

Knowledge: Arcana (1d20+21)[*37*]

Whats old weavy got on the burner?

----------


## RCgothic

A targeted greater dispel affects every spell on a target. You need to roll against each.

----------


## redzimmer

Not sure how many waiting in the spellcraft

But lets do some up I guess. Take as many as you need!

(1d20+33)[*45*]
(1d20+33)[*53*]
(1d20+33)[*46*]
(1d20+33)[*38*]
(1d20+33)[*44*]
(1d20+33)[*50*]
(1d20+33)[*53*]
(1d20+33)[*36*]

----------


## RCgothic

Can you just talk me through the +33 you've got there? Looks like it might be CL+20 instead of CL(to a maximum of 20).

One of the reasons Mirriana doesn't (yet) use greater dispel magic is because she's only +3CL over Dispel Magic's cap of CL10 and a +3 bonus isn't really worth a spell slot 3 levels higher. (And she gets some good mileage out of her +4 bonus to dispel checks).

----------


## DrK

I had the same query of where the +33 comes from?

----------


## redzimmer

Looks like I gone and misread the description. It should be +13. Still nice to see one of use is awake. 

And Im out of better ideas so let us reroll:
(1d20+13)[*26*]
(1d20+13)[*23*]
(1d20+13)[*32*]
(1d20+13)[*19*]
(1d20+13)[*26*]
(1d20+13)[*21*]
(1d20+13)[*26*]
(1d20+13)[*27*]
(1d20+13)[*26*]

Take as many as you need.

----------


## Starbin

In it to win it!

*Landahl Snowstrider* 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Tundra halfling Mystic Ranger (Shooting Star) / Scout
*Level* 11/4, *Init* +6, *HP* 95, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 21, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16 
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +16, *Will* +9; *BAB* +14/+9/+4
*Abilities* Str 12 Dex 20 Con 12 Int 13 Wis 14 Cha 8
*Racial Abilities* +2 Dex, -2 Str; Small (+1 attack, +1 AC, +4 Hide, 1/2 wt equipment, 3/4 carrying); 20ft move; +2 Jump/Listen/Move Silent/Survival; +1 all saves [racial]; +2 save vs fear; +1 attack w/thrown weapons
*Feats* Point Blank Range (+1 attack/damage w/in 30 ft); Tactile Trapsmith (Use Dex mod for DD & Search); Precise Shot (No penalties shooting into melee); Swift Hunter (Classes stack for FE and Skirmish); Improved Skirmish (+2d6 damage/+2 AC w/20' move); Travel Devotion (1/day, gain swift action per round - 1 min); Extra Favored Enemy (Constructs +2); Greater Manyshot (fire separately)
*Class abilities* Skirmish (+4d6 dam, +4 AC w/10ft move; +6d6 dam, +6 AC w/20ft move); Trapfinding (detect DC20/magical traps); FE (att/dam/skills): Arcane Hunter +4, Undead +4, Elementals +2, Constructs +2; Wild Empathy (+4 Dip vs animals); Track (+14); CS: Rapid Shot (gain 1 extra shot, -2 to all shots); Battle Fortitude (+1 Fort/Init); Uncanny Dodge (can't be flatfooted); Fast movement (+10ft); Trackless Step (doesn't leave tracks); Bonus Feat; Weavespeak (1/day, sending to Mystra divine class); Bonus spells (1st, 2nd, 3rd); Improve Spellcasting (CL 7); CS: Manyshot (3 shots w/standard action)
*FE: vs Bluff, Sense Motive, Listen, Spot, weapon damage
*Skills* Hide/Move Silently +21; Listen/Spot/Search +19; Disable Devices +17; Tumble +35; Survival +13; KS: Nature +10; KS: Geography +7; Jump +10; Climb +4; Balance and +10; ; KS: Dugeoneering +2; KS: Arcana +3; Sense motive +3
*Flaws* Murky-eyed
*Languages* Common, Halfling, Dwarf
*Favored Class*: Ranger
Weapon
Att
Dam
Size
Crit
Range
Wt
Type
Notes

MW composite longbow
+21/+16/+11
1d6+1
Ranged
x3/20
110ft
2
P
MW, Str +1

Short Sword +1
+17/+12/+7
1d4+2
Light
x4/19-20
-
1
S
Kaorti resin shadow hand

+1 Javelins of force
+22/+17/+12
1d4+2
Ranged
x2/20
30
1ea
P
+13/+8/+3 in melee, force


Armor
Type
AC
Dex
Pen
Spell fail
Speed
Weight
Notes

+1 mithral shirt
Light
+5
+6
-0
10%
30ft
5
MW, magic


*Equipment* pack; bedroll; winter blanket; map case; 5x fish hooks; 2x flint & steel; 20x chalk; mug; silk rope; signal whistle; water skin; whetstone; 10x tindertwig; ice chalk; insulating gel; furs; mw thieves tools; 20x silver arrows; 10x adamantine arrows; 30x cold iron arrows; 4x nets
*Magic items* efficient quiver, +1 mithral shirt, everburning torch, +1 returning trident, darkweave adventurer's outfit, ring of the darkhidden (invisible to dark vision); scout's headband (+2 Spot; 3 charges/day - 1=Darkvision 1hr; 2=see invisible 10min; 3=true seeing 1min); darkweave vest of resistance +1 (+1 saves, +1 [circ] hide in shadows); gloves of endless javelins; Truedeath crystal (+1d6 vs undead, ghost touch); Lifekeeping crystal (+3 [comp] vs energy drain/inflict/death effects); Quicksilver boots (2/day move full speed as swift; over liquids, gain conceal vs AOOs); Horizon Walker chronocharm (2/day, move 1/2 speed as swift; no AOOs); Laughing Rogue chronocharm (1/day reroll disable device check), 3x alchemists fire; 1x CSW potion (5th); 1x CMW potion; Darkness domain draught (Gain domain powers for 24 hours, with spells)
*Money*179gp, 5cp 

*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Landahl Snowstrider is tall for his kind and possessed of the lean ruggedness that most of the halflings of his tribe displayed ... although it may seem different to those used to a more happy-go-lucky type of halfling. His shoulder-length black hair is usually tied into a tail, with wisps usually slipping free around his face periodically. His eyes are like chips of blue ice - hard and piercing. He favors long sleeves and pants, used to the cold weather of his homeland.  However, underneath his clothes, his upper torso is covered with tattooes, each marking specific accomplishments he achieved through his tribe. 

He tries to keep all of his gear with him, never knowing when he'll need something ... or when he'll have to move out.  Most of his possessions are in his pack, which he'll set aside during battle, if necessary.  One of his prized gifts is a plain-looking quiver that was magically enhanced to store extra equipment, ensuring that he rarely is without his bow ... or the right arrow for the job. 

Across his back, he carries a blade almost as long as he is, the hilt wrapped in white fur and sinew. He wears a dual-sided cloak, suitable for stealthy travel during the day or night.  In general, Landahl appears to be ready for whatever the world can, and will, throw at him.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Landahl is not a particularly outgoing, personable individual. The Abbor Alz do not lend themselves to happy-go-lucky individuals, and years of fighting giants has taken its toll on the scout.

However, he is not introverted, nor mute - he simply lacks the patience for idle chatter and half-hearted pleasantries.  He speaks his mind bluntly, and often will engage in meaningful discussions with his companions.  Just do not expect gossip, or idle speculation about the weather ... he'll clearly let you know when a storm is coming.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Lan grew up in Diamond Lake, along with the others.  But after the horrors he and his friends experienced in the mines, he left after a few months, wanderin to the east.  He found a new home in the Abbor Alz mountains - it was harsh, severe, and deadly, but it became home.  In such a hellish environment, few would ever see the cold beauty of the first sunrise after a snowfall, nature's crisp blanket of snow untouched by mortals. Nor would they last long enough to witness a summer sunset on the Long Lake, the last rays of the day sparkling like diamonds on the still mountain waters. Yes, the land was dangerous, and not for the faint of heart; but with time and experience, one learned to avoid most of them. 

Landahal Snowstrider learned quickly to survive; but it was a lonely life, with few to share it with.  He found meager work as a tracker, scout and guide ... when adventures or merchants had need of a skilled man they called upon him ... as they did during his last trip into the mountains. 

_Lan watched the group of hobgolins for a few more moments before melting back into the early morning shadows. Sniffing the air, feeling the crunch of the snow, he shook his head. While the sky was clear now, a storm was coming soon ... and in the Peaks, that meant trouble. However, there was nothing he could do about it, so he headed back to his own camp as quickly as he could. It took him a little over half an hour to return to his companions. "Looks like they've linked up with another group. Now there's ten hobs, six asleep, four on guard duty. Something big in the center, but couldn't see it ... just hot breath. No signs of prisoners, unless they're in that pile." 

The huge half-giant fingered his axe, grinning in anticipation. The holy warrior nodded as he stood and pulled forth a large, glittering curved blade. "Let's take it to them while we have the advantage of daylight." The twin snow elves, one an archer and the other a bladeswoman, looked at each other and shrugged. The final member of the group was somewhat of a contradiction in terms - a glacier dwarf fire mage. He started chanting, encasing himself in a semi-transparent suit of banded armor, and waved to the others to move out. 

Lan cleared his throat with a growl. "Hold yer arses a minute! I'm all for ambushing this lot, but give me a little more time and I can learn some more about our victimes, and avoid any surprises."

The champion pondered for a moment, then looked at the half-giant who looked about to burst. Gazing at the sun, he shook his head. "No. The risk is too great to wait. We must attack before they decide to kill the prisoners." 

With a grunt of exasperation, Lan shook his head, pausing for a long moment before he finally motioned for the others to follow. He muttered to himself that something felt wrong, but he wasn't going to undermine Daltaan. Besides, there was always a chance that the champion was correct, and Lan was wrong.

Yeah, right.

Lan ran through the trees, his breathing like the huffing of a dire lion, loud and harsh to his own ears. He kept glancing back past the lumbering dwarven mage, trying to spot the flying magi. Of course, their pursuer could turn invisible, so his efforts were probably wasted. The ambush had started out well enough, with four of the hobgoblins falling quickly to the group. However, when the 'leader' cast off his disguise and turned out to be an ogre mage, things took a turn for the worse. It had gutted the barbarian and ripped one of the twins apart with barely any effort. To his credit, Daltaan called for the others to retreat while he took rear guard ... but the triumphant roar echoing across the valley mere moments later didn't bode well for his survival. Borgrim had made it out, but between a dwarf and a halfling, there was little chance they could outrun their pursuit ... it just meant they would die tired. 

As they passed a large outcropping, covered in snow and ice, he slowed down and held his hand up, signalling to Borgrim to stop. Sniffing the air and looking around, he studied the outcropping a bit more. After a moment, he could see an opening in the rocks, hidden from the casual glance. But something else, near the entrance, caught his attention, too, and he smiled. Grabbing a branch, he motioned Borgrim closer and started to whisper as he worked on their tracks.  The ogre moved forward, now visible, as the three remaining hobgoblins trailing behind. The group approached the outcropping and would have passed it, but something drew the ogre mage's attention. Looking down, he saw the tracks of his prey continuing on past the rocks, but something had disturbed the snow heading to the outcropping. Staring for a moment, the ogre snarled as he saw the faint lines of magic in the same direction, confident they had reached the endgame. "Poor, poor, half-men ... trying so hard to hide. Do you think I am a fool?  Do you think me STUPID?" 

His voice rose to a roar, but a moment later, he disappeared from sight and flew towards the now visible opening in the outcropping. Landing lightly near the entrance, he peered in carefully, looking for the halfling and dwarf. Suddenly, a huge hand reached up from the snow and grabbed his foot. Startled, he glanced down to see a body, preserved in ice, holding onto his leg. As he stumbled back, the thing rose from the ground, standing at least as tall as the ogre mage. One-on-one, he would have easily escaped the creature, blasted it to bits with his magic. But when the second entombed body rose up behind the monster, the ogre magi was pulled down into the hardened ice, kicking and screaming in rage the entire way. 

It was an easy thing for Lan and Borgrim to finish off the fleeing hobgoblins, and return to their camp to recover the artifact they had been searching for. Ironically, despite Daltaan's concerns, the two found no survivors to save - all the signs suggested they have been eaten long before._

Lan and Borgrim returned to town once the quest was done.  They worked together for a bit, but when the threat of the giants arose, Borgrim returned to his people to bring word and aid back.  Lan decided he had enough of the mountains for a bit, and a yearning came to return home, and face the demons that had driven him away in the first place.  Thus it was that Landahl Snowstrider returned to Diamond Lake, wondering what he would find in the small lake town ...



Um  two potential crits, I think.


*Crit 1* - (1d20+21)[*30*], *Dam* - (1d4+8)[*10*]
*Crit 2* - (1d20+21)[*23*], *Dam* - (1d4+8)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

Some good rolling there, I'll go through the numbers tomorrow as I need my notebook to actually follow where things are! Its that complicated nowadays then it'll be the irate hordes of evil!
Though will be fun. After this the finale of the Chapter it'll be the end of Chapter 6 and we can return Talsien as well

----------


## redzimmer

Bring on tha trampling

----------


## DrK

Elkist (1d20+22)[*30*]
Zarina (1d20+16)[*19*]

Will saves vs Repulsion

----------


## redzimmer

Spellcraft: (1d20+21)[*23*]

K: Arcana:  (1d20+21)[*26*]

1. Identify the revulsion spell. 

2. Can a binder with lich traits pass through it

3. Can I benignly transpose my violent spellsword chum Z into it?

Edit: Sigh.

----------


## Starbin

So 200+ damage and I didnt take one down?  All I seemed to do was attract bad vibes from the spellwraver.  Damn ... 

*Ref vs DC26* - (1d20+20)[*22*]

EDIT:  Muther f&$ker ... best save with a potential for no damage seems to equal auto-fail every time.

For the record, I once awesome d20 fail, Lan is at 3 HPs.

----------


## DrK

> Spellcraft: [roll0]
> 
> K: Arcana:  [roll1]
> 
> 1. Identify the revulsion spell. 
> 
> 2. Can a binder with lich traits pass through it
> 
> 3. Can I benignly transpose my violent spellsword chum Z into it?
> ...


1. Its just "repulsion" from the core book. 
2. No, it effects any and all creatures
3. Yes, although she wouldn't be able to advance towards it if it walked away again

----------


## redzimmer

Well what the worst thing that could happen?

----------


## redzimmer

Could be be fair if we bottled GoatT to give some good heals to LAN?

----------


## RCgothic

Is Shield Other up?

Good news: Most of those attacks bounce off, Enervation included. Lol.
Bad news: DrK you need to roll a critical threat.

----------


## RCgothic

Oh, and reflex: (1d20+17)[*25*] Vs DC26

Bleh. Ok, 23 damage, maybe split with Elkist.

----------


## redzimmer

Unholy - issat bad for undead traits?

Reflex (1d20+13)[*14*] going to third-eye that since I have the brooch

So for half on the damage, is it still 17 dies of 6 or is the number of die cut in half?

#acererakproblems I need to determine if first Im succeptibke to the unholy, then determine if the 50% chain lightning draws from the original 17 damage dice or otherwise.

Luckily my kids good at math.

----------


## DrK

> Is Shield Other up?
> 
> Good news: Most of those attacks bounce off, Enervation included. Lol.
> Bad news: DrK you need to roll a critical threat.


She gets a few hits from the spinning spear. So is feeling some pain. But at least after stealing the two Heart of X she is up to all 4 so gets Crit immunity!

Painful hit on Elkist though. 

I'm assuming that your shield will reflect that enervation coming your way?

----------


## DrK

@All

Out of curiosity do any of you folks have access to any of the following systems?

StarfinderStargate RPG (d20 alderac version)SpycraftCyberpunk 2020Dark Heresy / Rogue Trader

Musing on running a modern/ future game. Been watching and reading a lot of sci fi/military fiction so thinking it may be something to do. 
Especially as likely to have my F2F games banned for the time being.

----------


## redzimmer

> @All
> 
> Out of curiosity do any of you folks have access to any of the following systems?
> 
> StarfinderStargate RPG (d20 alderac version)SpycraftCyberpunk 2020Dark Heresy / Rogue Trader
> 
> Musing on running a modern/ future game. Been watching and reading a lot of sci fi/military fiction so thinking it may be something to do. 
> Especially as likely to have my F2F games banned for the time being.


I dont sadly. Can you fathom that we have been at this so long technology has caught to where we couldve done this campaign over Zoom?

BTW Merrick magic missile needs a re-roll

----------


## DrK

> I dont sadly. Can you fathom that we have been at this so long technology has caught to where we couldve done this campaign over Zoom?
> 
> BTW Merrick magic missile needs a re-roll


Ah, okay, (5d4+5)[*19*] for the magic missiles

Be an interesting time zone for some people. 
I think RGothic and I are UK, Ghostfoot is like +12 hours and the US folk -6 or so. It is very weird that we have been playing that long!

----------


## RCgothic

Mirriana isn't immune to crits though and the raging mongoose hits were targeted against her? Yes Mirriana's touch AC is high enough that the Enervation didn't connect.

I have to admit I don't like video sessions. :Small Red Face:

----------


## DrK

> Mirriana isn't immune to crits though and the raging mongoose hits were targeted against her? Yes Mirriana's touch AC is high enough that the Enervation didn't connect.
> 
> I have to admit I don't like video sessions.


Sugar that must be a typo
The spear wielding one was full attacking zarina as Zarina had attacked it.

----------


## Starbin

> @All
> 
> Out of curiosity do any of you folks have access to any of the following systems?
> 
> StarfinderStargate RPG (d20 alderac version)SpycraftCyberpunk 2020Dark Heresy / Rogue Trader
> 
> Musing on running a modern/ future game. Been watching and reading a lot of sci fi/military fiction so thinking it may be something to do. 
> Especially as likely to have my F2F games banned for the time being.


I think we all have access to Starfinder, through the online resources.  I have DH/RT (thanks to the good Doctor K.  Im okay with anything.  

Im with RCG - I have enough of a challenge keeping up with PBB games, let alone a video chat game.  

And heals would be nice ... next hit, Lan is dead.

----------


## RCgothic

> Painful hit on Elkist though.


Actually I think I can do something about that. I'm counting AC 30 for Elkist. Add 11 for Shield Block and she's laughing!




> And heals would be nice ... next hit, Lan is dead.


As if anyone can die of hp damage whilst Mirriana is still standing with a 4th level spell slot available.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Starbin

> As if anyone can die of hp damage whilst Mirriana is still standing with a 4th level spell slot available.


As temporary as it may be, the longer one of us is down, the more of a challenge it will be for you to remain standing.  

But the sentiment is appreciated  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## redzimmer

So:

A) Is Merrick suceptible to Unholy damage with Acererak,

B) would it be 50% of 50% of the original damage (thus 5d rounding up from half of 9 rounded up from half of 17) for third-eye dampening purposes.

----------


## DrK

> Actually I think I can do something about that. I'm counting AC 30 for Elkist. Add 11 for Shield Block and she's laughing!
> As if anyone can die of hp damage whilst Mirriana is still standing with a 4th level spell slot available.


Does shieldblock stack with shields? That probably will determine what happens!




> So:
> 
> A) Is Merrick suceptible to Unholy damage with Acererak,
> 
> B) would it be 50% of 50% of the original damage (thus 5d rounding up from half of 9 rounded up from half of 17) for third-eye dampening purposes.


Eye of dampening wouuld be like that yes. As for the unholy, does Acerak make you immune to negative energy? If so then unholy would pass you by. If negative energy can effect you then it would still do so

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Does shieldblock stack with shields? That probably will determine what happens!


Let's see...AC22 + 5 natural (bite of weretiger) +5 sacred (Mir's protection devotion) = AC32

Shield block +11 = AC43 or AC40 if shield bonus doesn't stack.

Now to sniff around for an extra +1 somewhere...

----------


## redzimmer

According to Tome of Magic




> *Undead Healing:* Negative energy (such as that of an inflict spell) heals you rather than damaging you. If you are a living creature, positive energy (such as a cure spell) still heals you as well.


So If unholy has the same mechanic as Profane or Inflict and healed by is the same mechanic as being immune to, thats nice. Heals 5 hitpoints damage for Merrick. Otherwise 5 hitpoints damage.

Goes to show you, it takes a half-fiend Demilich to beat a lich.

----------


## RCgothic

> Does shieldblock stack with shields? That probably will determine what happens!





> As an immediate action, you can grant an AC bonus to an adjacent ally equal to your shields AC bonus + 4.


"an AC bonus" is untyped, so it stacks with other shields. The value of the untyped AC bonus is "shield bonus+4".  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

Good day for the PCs, the crazed mage is immune to the achain lightning and the shield block takes what would be a most savage blow!

----------


## redzimmer

If only the bizarre choices I made in real life back in 2014 could benefit me so often.

----------


## Ghostfoot

So shield block = win. Elkist lives for another round :-) Thanks!




> Is Shield Other up?





> Oh, and reflex: (1d20+17)[*21*] Vs DC26
> 
> Bleh. Ok, 23 damage, maybe split with Elkist.


Yep, Shield Other is up, so 12 damage to Mirriana and 11 to Elkist.




> I dont sadly. Can you fathom that we have been at this so long technology has caught to where we couldve done this campaign over Zoom?


I don't have access to any either, other than the publicly available resources.

I've been doing lots of biz over Zoom but not gaming. Other online systems though - a couple of Roll20 games - one out of the US (time zones are a killer) and one with my f2f group from just down the road. It's a different emphasis but still good.




> Be an interesting time zone for some people.
> I think RGothic and I are UK, Ghostfoot is like +12 hours and the US folk -6 or so. It is very weird that we have been playing that long!


It's great. How cool is that?!

...and finally, Ref DC26 vs Chain Lightning (1d20+17)[*21*]

----------


## RCgothic

> Yep, Shield Other is up, so 12 damage to Mirriana and 11 to Elkist.





> In general, if you wind up with a fraction, round down, even if the fraction is one-half or larger.
> 
> Exception: Certain rolls, such as damage and hit points, have a minimum of 1.


11 for both.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

> So 200+ damage and I didnt take one down?  All I seemed to do was attract bad vibes from the spellwraver.  Damn ... 
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> EDIT:  Muther f&$ker ... best save with a potential for no damage seems to equal auto-fail every time.
> 
> For the record, I once awesome d20 fail, Lan is at 3 HPs.


I'm impressed that you're poor dice rolling is true of all games no matter what type! 




> I think we all have access to Starfinder, through the online resources.  I have DH/RT (thanks to the good Doctor K.  Im okay with anything.  
> 
> Im with RCG - I have enough of a challenge keeping up with PBB games, let alone a video chat game.  
> 
> And heals would be nice ... next hit, Lan is dead.


I'll have a think, I'm hankering for a game with modern / future vibes. 




> 11 for both.


11 seems so little after all that excitement!

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, I'll try and get a post up this weekend. I keep not realising how much time is going by. I don't know where the time goes, honestly. :Small Red Face:

----------


## RCgothic

> Add 11 for Shield Block and she's laughing!


I forgot that whilst I'm next to Elkist my shield bonus increases by 2. So that's actually +13, not that it was critical in this instance. :Haley:

----------


## Ghostfoot

So with this giant death knight, if I 5ft step I still don't threaten it (still 5ft away) but I'm then inside it's threaten zone (with the maul anyway), right?

And to close to melee I have to move 10ft thus triggering an AoO from it?

Either way I'll be adjacent to Mir.

----------


## DrK

> So with this giant death knight, if I 5ft step I still don't threaten it (still 5ft away) but I'm then inside it's threaten zone (with the maul anyway), right?
> 
> And to close to melee I have to move 10ft thus triggering an AoO from it?
> 
> Either way I'll be adjacent to Mir.


You can just 5ft. He's only large with a normal weapon so only at 10ft range

----------


## DrK

So sorry for being so slow. Getting back in on the action now. Its hotting up as the spell weaver sarting to blast through all of its spell slots with wild abandon!

----------


## redzimmer

Does _perfect summons_ have any effect on Summon Undead spells?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mirriana's _shield block_ counter is expended/ unavailable, right?

----------


## RCgothic

To be honest I've slightly lost track... To this point I've mostly been remembering what I've done, but the combat has slowed down enough I'm forgetting round to round. I should take better care to write down what I'm doing going forward.

I _think_ I used WRT in round 1 and Shield Block in Round 2, and now all my non-expended manoeuvres are available in R3. I need to roll my manoeuvres refreshing next round. Shield Block is not available, sorry.

Also that Kyuss Knight hit. Sorry Elkist that's 31 damage from Shield other.

Reflex DC 23 for no damage (prescient sense) (1d20+17)[*22*]

Edit: Argh, another 17. Brutal! Let me know if you need me to stop you dying of hp damage.

----------


## DrK

> Does _perfect summons_ have any effect on Summon Undead spells?


I don't think so as they don't do celestial/ fiendish




> Mirriana's _shield block_ counter is expended/ unavailable, right?


Yes. the shield block stopped the kyuss knight last round




> To be honest I've slightly lost track... To this point I've mostly been remembering what I've done, but the combat has slowed down enough I'm forgetting round to round. I should take better care to write down what I'm doing going forward.
> 
> I _think_ I used WRT in round 1 and Shield Block in Round 2, and now all my non-expended manoeuvres are available in R3. I need to roll my manoeuvres refreshing next round. Should Block is not available, sorry.
> 
> Also that Kyuss Knight hit. Sorry Elkist that's 31 damage from Shield other.
> 
> Reflex DC 23 for no damage (prescient sense) [roll0]
> 
> Edit: Argh, another 17. Brutal! Let me know if you need me to stop you dying of hp damage.


Its getting tense now!

----------


## redzimmer

If someone falls in the anti-life shell Ill swap them out for a bot-Goat *heal*.

Did Elkist make it through?

----------


## redzimmer

If someone falls in the anti-life shell Ill swap them out for a bot-Goat *heal*.

Did Elkist make it through?

Like that old wizard roulette spell from Seven Sisters by Ed Greenwood.

How many rounds has it been since my Summon Buddy got dusted?

----------


## RCgothic

As the cleric, I'm waiting for the others to tell me their status in case I need to use my actions to heal, btw.

----------


## DrK

Zarina is okay. She avoided the maw of the beetle by 1! (thanks be haste) so she can soak the damage from the vile ball. But she'll be hurting!

She can't close on the Spellweaver but she can chop the beetle into chitin twigs!

----------


## Ghostfoot

> As the cleric, I'm waiting for the others to tell me their status in case I need to use my actions to heal, btw.


I'm probably getting low...will take a look at the numbers tonight. 

But hey, offense is the best defence ,right?

----------


## DrK

> I'm probably getting low...will take a look at the numbers tonight. 
> 
> But hey, offense is the best defence ,right?


Well the big kyuss knight is almost gone
But the spellweaver is doing well

----------


## Starbin

> So 200+ damage and I didnt take one down?  All I seemed to do was attract bad vibes from the spellwraver.  Damn ... 
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> EDIT:  Muther f&$ker ... best save with a potential for no damage seems to equal auto-fail every time.
> 
> For the record, with this awesome d20 fail, Lan is at 3 HPs.


Presuming I didnt miss a heal, I will repeat this one  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> Presuming I didnt miss a heal, I will repeat this one


I'd forgotten your predictable natural 1 on that save

----------


## redzimmer

IIRC one of us could not get through the anti-life. If I use my vestige summons then a benign transposition we can swap you in there.

----------


## RCgothic

> To be honest I've slightly lost track... To this point I've mostly been remembering what I've done, but the combat has slowed down enough I'm forgetting round to round. I should take better care to write down what I'm doing going forward.
> 
> I _think_ I used WRT in round 1 and Shield Block in Round 2, and now all my non-expended manoeuvres are available in R3. I need to roll my manoeuvres refreshing next round. Shield Block is not available, sorry.
> 
> Also that Kyuss Knight hit. Sorry Elkist that's 31 damage from Shield other.
> 
> Reflex DC 23 for no damage (prescient sense) [roll0]
> 
> Edit: Argh, another 17. Brutal! Let me know if you need me to stop you dying of hp damage.


Actually 16, because half fire is 8 and half evil is 8.




> Presuming I didnt miss a heal, I will repeat this one


Can't actually heal you properly as I'd need to retreat from combat to lay on hands. I was thinking along the lines of "do I need to use _ delay death_, _revivify_ or _revenance_", lol.

I could manage a Close Wounds for 1d4+13 as an immediate action. But actually so can most of the party thanks to Imbue Spell Ability, if you haven't used it yet.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC23 vs fireball (1d20+17)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hmm, in the absence of any help I think Elkist might be dead at -16hp:

Attack Elkist (1d20+32)[36] damage (8d8+20)[47] + (2d6)[6] Unholy
-10DR

Spellweaving Magic missile vs Elkist (2d4+2)[7]

Quicken unholy Fireball: (10d6)[34] DC 23 for half half fire, half evil
Ref DC23 vs fireball (1d20+17)[28]
DR30 vs fire => 8 damage

Also that Kyuss Knight hit. Sorry Elkist that's 31 damage from Shield other.

Quicken unholy Fireball: (10d6)[34] DC 23 for half half fire, half evil. Argh, another 17.
_RCG: Pretty sure we have Merrick's mass resist energy (fire) 30 up, so that reduces to 8 damage each._

43
7
8
31
8
----
97 damage

Also, _righteous aura_ fun:




> If you die, your body is converted into an explosive blast of energy in a 20-foot-radius burst centered where you fell, dealing 2d6 points of damage per caster level (maximum 20d6) to all evil creatures in the burst's area. Good creatures in the area are healed by the same amount, and undead take double this damage. Spell resistance cannot prevent this damage, but a successful Reflex save reduces it to half. Your body is disintegrated, so you cannot be raised with a raise dead spell. Spells that do not require an intact body, such as true resurrection, can be used to bring you back to life as normal.


CL5 wand => (10d6)[*28*]

----------


## DrK

> hmm, in the absence of any help I think Elkist might be dead at -16hp:
> 
> Attack Elkist (1d20+32)[36] damage (8d8+20)[47] + (2d6)[6] Unholy
> -10DR
> 
> Spellweaving Magic missile vs Elkist (2d4+2)[7]
> 
> Quicken unholy Fireball: (10d6)[34] DC 23 for half half fire, half evil
> Ref DC23 vs fireball (1d20+17)[28]
> ...


Could you use your imbued close wounds after the first hit? THat healing may mean you are merely "near zero" rather than dead?

----------


## redzimmer

Depending on whether the quickened firevil spell came first or second, Merrick 0 hp or -17 hp.

If -17 Ill use the Third-Eye Dampening to bring that down to minimum, if 0 Ill get Muddy to poke my healing belt.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Could you use your imbued close wounds after the first hit? THat healing may mean you are merely "near zero" rather than dead?


Very true. Here goes: (1d4+13)[*17*]

Edit: 1hp  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> Depending on whether the quickened firevil spell came first or second, Merrick 0 hp or -17 hp.
> 
> If -17 Ill use the Third-Eye Dampening to bring that down to minimum, if 0 Ill get Muddy to poke my healing belt.


With an Int of 24 he'll go for the more evil option. But at least the 3rd eye can dampen that to keep you alive




> Very true. Here goes: [roll0]
> 
> Edit: 1hp


Mixed blessing there! At least the big guy will probably be going down this round leaving just the spell weaver to deal with.

----------


## RCgothic

So:

Lan: critical.
Elkist: critical.
Merrick: critical.
Mirriana: ok.
Zarina: ok.

I think I need to break out the _Mass Cure Light Wounds_.

----------


## redzimmer

Well at least amended its 10d6 1/2 fire so Im only -5 hp!

----------


## RCgothic

So I feel like I've got a good handle on how everyone except Lan is. Lan was critical before the fireball. Is he down?

----------


## DrK

Only risk to Lan is the fireball

----------


## DrK

Zarina Reflex save (1d20+22)[*25*]

----------


## RCgothic

Basically I need to know whether Lan needs resuscitation after that fireball.

I'm not delaying for no reason. :Small Red Face:

----------


## DrK

Lan's reflex save (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

> Basically I need to know whether Lan needs resuscitation after that fireball.
> 
> I'm not delaying for no reason.


Lan evades the fireball so is still pretty critical but not falling over

----------


## DrK

So currently in this round....
1/ Merrick has been stabilised by the elemental and partially healed
2/ Zarina has unleashed flaming fury engulfing the beetle and spellweaver and then her full attack has killed the beetle

Elkist, Mirriana and Lan (all sorely injured) are ready to go
Elkist alive only thanks to the imbued _Close Wounds_

The Beetle is dead, the hammer wielding Kyuss knight is clearly near death and the spellweaver has burned through many, many spells.....
If we can push the next couple of rounds we could finish this Chapter in 2020! Ready for the next Chapter in 2021  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

With my allies all badly singed by the Spellweaver's attacks, I pray to Mystara and set about healing their wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show


Close Wounds, casting defensively - DC15+lvl2 = auto-pass. (19 skill ranks = 20 min).
Elkist recovers (1d4+13)[*17*]

Righteous Wrath of the Faithful -> Mass Cure Light Wounds
Casting defensively - DC15+lvl5 - auto pass. (19 skill ranks = 20 min)
Party each recovers [roll]1d8+13[roll]
Spellweaver and Kyuss Knight harmed for same, WILL DC 21 for half.

Manoeuvres next turn: (9d5)[*4*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*1*](23)
IGG -4 to threatened foes' attacks.
Aura of Protection: +5 Sacred to AC to allies within 30ft.

----------


## RCgothic

Rolling the Mass Cure Light Wounds properly:
(1d8+13)[*16*]

The manoeuvres available were Shield Block, Defensive Rebuke, and Douse The Flames.

Edit: Well, my previous post was also in the wrong thread.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DrK

Will saves (2d20)[*5*][*18*](23)

EDIT: And with that only the spellweaver remains alive to face the wrath of Lan and Elkist

----------


## RCgothic

If that drops the Kyuss Knight I'll also move up to threaten the spellweaver.  :Small Amused: 

I nearly forgot Mass Cure Light Wounds can be used offensively. :Sabine:

----------


## redzimmer

And from her celestial throne, Mystara laughs

----------


## redzimmer

Diplomacy (1d20+6)[*11*] well I tried.

----------


## redzimmer

Knowledge Religion (1d20+6)[*17*] Is this thing a lich? If so...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Will saves [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: And with that only the spellweaver remains alive to face the wrath of Lan and Elkist


Things have been a little hectic in the run up to Christmas/ holidays, but I think I'm through it now. Aiming to update tomorrow.

----------


## RCgothic

> Things have been a little hectic in the run up to Christmas/ holidays, but I think I'm through it now. Aiming to update tomorrow.


Nudge :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

The Maze is turned back on the Spell Weaver. It's level 8 and I have protection from 9 levels.
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=213

Reflex Vs the fireball: (1d20+17)[*22*] edit: FFS.

Strictly though if the spellweaver is banished to a maze the fireball won't go off until it extricates itself, which it can't do immediately.

----------


## DrK

> The Maze is turned back on the Spell Weaver. It's level 8 and I have protection from 9 levels.
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=213
> 
> Reflex Vs the fireball: [roll0] edit: FFS.
> 
> Strictly though if the spellweaver is banished to a maze the fireball won't go off until it extricates itself, which it can't do immediately.


Ah, the humiliation!! I'll update/edit  the IC

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hilarious!

----------


## RCgothic

I'm nearly out of tricks. My spells are extremely low. But I think I have one more left. :Small Wink: 

Merrick knows what Maze is automatically (dc23) and Mirriana and Zarina are close, so I'm going to assume we know what that spell was and how to react appropriately.

Oh, by the way I think Repulsion is gone for now. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

Healing for Elkist, and no spells with verbal components. Which is most of them. We still have swords and armour.

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## redzimmer

So no black tentacles or sticky floor then.

----------


## RCgothic

I think we'll be too in close for those. Your Spellcasting from outside the zone of silence should be unaffected though. What else have you got left? Buffs? Debuffs?

----------


## redzimmer

> I think we'll be too in close for those. Your Spellcasting from outside the zone of silence should be unaffected though. What else have you got left? Buffs? Debuffs?


Summon Monster (Pseudonatural) 1-7 /5 rounds, displacement, magic missile, gust of wind, teleport and halt undead

----------


## RCgothic

I'd give Zarina or Elkist Displacement, ready a magic missile for when he reappears, then follow up with a pseudonatural summons.

After giving the displacement back up or of fireball range!

----------


## Starbin

So I'll admit ... I've been more than a little off my rocker with gaming.  So I'm here and want to post.  I seem to have delayed for two ... three rounds?  I'm not sure about the status of stuff, but given the close wounds that we can do on ourselves, i figure as an immediate, Lan would have done that.  *self heal* - (1d4+13)[*17*]

Since I've lost those attacks, I guess I'll do something that would be logical for my absence and have little to no combat effect until this next turn.  

Bottom line - I'm sorry for flaking out and I'm back!

----------


## DrK

> Bottom line - I'm sorry for flaking out and I'm back!


No worries, always welcome to get back into the swing of things!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope that you & yours stay safe & well this festive season.



It's a Lego & boardgame feeding frenzy here at Chez Ghostfoot this morning.

Holiday time here for me now, so lots of time for gaming for next 2-3 weeks  :Small Big Grin: .

Elkist's actions, if I don't get to IC post in next few hours:

Round 1) Mass Lesser Vigor
Round 2) Impeding Stones on anticipated landing spot

-> Silence kicks in

3+) Wait....

----------


## RCgothic

Manoeuvres reset: (9d5)[*20*]

And Merry Christmas everyone for tomorrow, or Happy Holidays as applicable.  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Urgh. (9d5)[*4*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*3*][*1*](28)

Extra letters. Foehammer, Defensive Rebuke, Douse The Flames

----------


## Stegyre

Merry Christmas, everyone!  


- Assuming you survive.

And if not, Taliesn will build a funeral pyre for you or something. 🤷*♂️

----------


## RCgothic

Hate to jynx it, but I'm feeling pretty confident.

The breather has allowed us to recover. We're set up for close combat, our enemy is a Spellcaster, and we've got and our anti-spell defences are high. Most spells have verbal components, including dispel magic, and we haven't had any indication the lich has silent spell as a feat.

I suppose it's possible it can get out of the maze with Plane Shift, in which case it won't necessarily come back right on us. In fact in that case it's unlikely to be anywhere near us. Didn't it say it couldn't leave here? What have we done that might change that? A powerful Spellcaster has things like teleport available, so I must be missing something. :Small Confused: 

We maybe need to guard against it coming back from another angle.

Oh no, I'm feeling less confident. :Small Sigh:

----------


## redzimmer

At least I still have the Perfect Summons active, so no extraplanar help.

Oh wait, does that mean my Pseudonatural becomes a celestial giant Cenitpede? DrK?

----------


## DrK

Happy Holidays and the 7th Christmas for the Age of Worms game!!  :Small Eek: 

Book 7 will soon be over then onto the final third of the adventure!! Thanks all for staying with the game. 

@Redzimmer
Oh wait, does that mean my Pseudonatural becomes a celestial giant Cenitpede? DrK?

- Yes, it'll be shiny and gold!

----------


## DrK

mirror image (1d9)[*9*] 1 hits the weaver

----------


## RCgothic

Greater Mirror image, Huh?

Merrick, a magic missile at multiple images is the optimal solution here. Mirriana will slash at different images as well, it's not like she hits particularly hard. The goal is to open him up to the attacks of our heavy hitters.

----------


## DrK

> Greater Mirror image, Huh?
> 
> Merrick, a magic missile at multiple images is the optimal solution here. Mirriana will slash at different images as well, it's not like she hits particularly hard. The goal is to open him up to the attacks of our heavy hitters.


Just normal mirror image. It cast a couple of spells in the 1st round in the maze then returned and is now felling sorry for its ancient self!

That is image down! Only 5 spellweavers left.....  :Small Eek:

----------


## redzimmer

Whoops. Four more missiles. One for each. 

(1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## RCgothic

6 attacks all hits against Image AC. That should be the end of his images.

Elkist, Lan and Zarina fill him full of holes! :Small Cool:

----------


## redzimmer

I should research a way to use a phylactery to fuel an infernal engine like those you find in Fiendish Codex 2.

----------


## Ghostfoot

ah, that couldn't have gone much worse at all :/

----------


## RCgothic

Those were some impressively low rolls. :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

> ah, that couldn't have gone much worse at all :/





> Those were some impressively low rolls.


Aye, I'd agree that was very unlucky

----------


## Starbin

Welcome to my world.  Ill try to post later today and see if I cant beat them  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

Wow, nice going Lan! That ought to have torn a few arms off!

----------


## DrK

Blurs Vs the tiny savage (4d100)[*15*][*34*][*25*][*19*](93) 01-20 miss

----------


## redzimmer

Bu-Lan. LANd Shark. I... been too festive this week.

----------


## RCgothic

> Blurs Vs the tiny savage [roll0] 01-20 miss


Ok, maybe one arm. 😣

----------


## Starbin

> Blurs Vs the tiny savage [roll0] 01-20 miss


Dont forget that Lan has tremorsense right now ... so he doesnt need to see to find the dream weaver.  And I think Blur is only good vs sight.

----------


## DrK

Happy new year all, Hope everyone has a better 2021!

----------


## RCgothic

Happy new year!

Sorry Spellweaver:

----------


## RCgothic

Hurray!

I'm up for continuing. I've been here from the start, I'm not going to stop now!  :Small Big Grin: 

I think we'll need a new IC now though, page 50 seems like a good time to break!

----------


## redzimmer

As the mods sometimes very angrily remind us. 

I want to keep going - never gotten this far in the campaign ever.

----------


## Starbin

Onward and upward ...

----------


## RCgothic

Knowledge Arcana: (1d20+5)[*15*]
Knowledge Religion: (1d20+21)[*40*]

----------


## DrK

I'll update the IC tonight and kick off the new IC thread

One of my other holiday goals is to add a litte more to the summary at the start of the OOC to help remind of you what has happened over the previous few years in Chapter 5, 6 and 7!

Its great. This and Ghostfoots version of this are the longest games I've had on the forums (or ever!)

----------


## RCgothic

Six years and 4 months is going to be pretty hard to beat!

My new year's gaming resolution is to try and post a little more frequently.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> Six years and 4 months is going to be pretty hard to beat!
> 
> My new year's gaming resolution is to try and post a little more frequently.


Posting on the forums (and savings on fuel) is one of the few benefits of WFH in the pandemic. As I can access the forums at home and coulnd't do if I was on site.

----------


## redzimmer

Merrick still has a teleport prepared if a quick "and then they went back" summary.

Knowledge: A (1d20+23)[*40*]
Knowledge: H (1d20+8)[*22*]
Knowledge: R (1d20+7)[*24*]
Knowledge: P (1d20+14)[*19*]
Knowledge: G (1d20+8)[*28*]

Huh. All this time Merrick only has 1 Rank in K: Religion.

----------


## RCgothic

> Merrick still has a teleport prepared if a quick "and then they went back" summary.
> 
> Knowledge: A [roll0]
> Knowledge: H [roll1]
> Knowledge: R [roll2]
> Knowledge: P [roll3]
> Knowledge: G [roll4]
> 
> Huh. All this time Merrick only has 1 Rank in K: Religion.


Well Mirriana has 17 ranks so I think we're covered.

Teleport is also good.  :Small Cool:

----------


## DrK

Here is the new IC thread, #4

----------


## RCgothic

Subscribed!

Some nice goodies there.

Who needs CHA +6 for class features?
Someone who can't cast Superior Resistance should probably have the cloak of resistance +5.
Harrow rod is a 9d6 acid cone.
There's going to be some fighting over the quicken rod, I can tell!

Other than that, 11k worth of goodies.

What else have we scrounged up in this dungeon?

----------


## DrK

Well Cha is good for Elkist's paladin and spirit shaman stuff and Merrick's binder effects

And yes, the quicken rod is great for everyone!

----------


## redzimmer

Let me take a closer look. 

No thank you Ill stick with the headband of intellect.

----------


## redzimmer

I wont say no to the Harrow Rod however.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Yes! Keen to pit our party against Part 7!

Elkist is feeling a little stale but I'm sure with a few tweaks to equipment & spells I can get engaged again.

Edit: I'd happily upgrade to a Circlet of Charisma +6
Edit2: Anyone then have need of a Cloak of Charisma +4?

----------


## redzimmer

> Yes! Keen to pit our party against Part 7!
> 
> Elkist is feeling a little stale but I'm sure with a few tweaks to equipment & spells I can get engaged again.
> 
> Edit: I'd happily upgrade to a Circlet of Charisma +6
> Edit2: Anyone then have need of a Cloak of Charisma +4?


Mix it up with the cha cha! Take a level or two of Dragon Shaman

----------


## Stegyre

> Here is the new IC thread, #4


Subscribed.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge (geography) (1d20+1)[*5*]
Knowledge (history) (1d20+1)[*12*]
Knowledge (religion) (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## RCgothic

Beginning to think about what I might want to do when we get to 15th level. I'm thinking a level of contemplative for access to the Spell Domain (to go with my existing magic domain), as it has some nice spells. It is another dip though.

For a feat I'm thinking Divine Defiance, which would allow me to use turn attempts to use dispel magic as an immediate action - by FAR the best way of counterspelling.

Edit:
I've been recapping on IC Thread 3 (mostly looking for pt7 SoLS loot, but started at the beginning). It's taken me 6 hours to get half way through so far! :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

> Beginning to think about what I might want to do when we get to 15th level. I'm thinking a level of contemplative for access to the Spell Domain (to go with my existing magic domain), as it has some nice spells. It is another dip though.
> 
> For a feat I'm thinking Divine Defiance, which would allow me to use turn attempts to use dispel magic as an immediate action - by FAR the best way of counterspelling.
> 
> Edit:
> I've been recapping on IC Thread 3 (mostly looking for pt7 SoLS loot, but started at the beginning). It's taken me 6 hours to get half way through so far!


Well you've arrived at Level 15 now! Well done. Its one of the longest runs games I've DMed in terms of levels, only DM from level 1 to > 15 once before! Ran other high level games but alwasy started higher. 

You've been really busy. It'll take a while to recap Part 5,6 and 7! But I'll chip away at the weekend. Just to help me remember as well.

As we seem to have lost Goat/Fellhammer is Talsien/Stegyre still lurking as would be a natural point to reintro him if he's still interested

----------


## RCgothic

Woohoo! Level 15!

Rolling Contemplative 1: (1d6)[*3*]+1

----------


## Stegyre

> As we seem to have lost Goat/Fellhammer is Talsien/Stegyre still lurking as would be a natural point to reintro him if he's still interested


Still lurking, like something large and hairy hidden in the shadows. You dont lose me that easily.

----------


## RCgothic

Do you feel up to joining in again?

----------


## redzimmer

We certainly are up to welcome you.

----------


## redzimmer

Well I am all out of Anima Mage levels. Should I go wizzy, PrC or a heady second level of binder?

(1d4-1)[*3*] HP - Frail

----------


## Stegyre

> Do you feel up to joining in again?


Most definitely.




> We certainly are up to welcome you.


Thanks!

----------


## Starbin

A) I hope Fel is okay!
B) I hope those abroad are doing alright in the face of mutates strains and lockdowns
C) For those in the US, ugh ... this too should pass, but damn!
D) STEG!  Bring it on, my friend!  Im ready for Tal, the morphing Halfling steed!
E) 15?  Yeesh, thats a ... um ... another level of ranger.  Woot.
*HP* - (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## RCgothic

I've expanded the summary of Part 5:


*Chapter 5. The Champion's Belt*

In the aftermath of their victory against the mindflayer the party are hollow after the death of the bard and leaving of both Claire and Halsephus. Although Goat is inspired by news of the upcoming Champion's Games at the Grand Arena where a Lord Raknian invites him to compete. Fate judges that a good idea as Eligos the Sage invites the party to see him. The days exploring Greyhawk are good for most even as Mirriana struggles with her loss. Goat focuses on the excitement of the games even seeing the trio of adventurers - Auric, Khellek and Tianna that they first saw weeks before in Diamond Lake exploring Cairns, but legendary as The Leatherworks" and the previous arena champions. In a quiet Temple Mirriana also meets a mysterious women named Celeste that piques her interest. Later that evening at Eligos's house they meet the mysterious Celeste again and the sage explains his fears about the artefacts they had brought to the city. The worm a "kyuss" worm and his worries that if the Ebon Triad is on the move and allied with the minor cult of Kyuss that something dark could be afoot. Particularly with "Lord R" acquiring a copy of the diabolical Apostolic Scrolls! The sage has discovered much and explains that Raknian was once a champion now fallen from favour but runs the game. Aquaintances such as Theldrik and Garras (the Priests of Hextor under the Diamond Lake mines) suggests a dark heart and the scrolls could allow one to summon a creature of evil and drown the Free City in undead and death. At this point Eligos asks the party if they could enter the games to try and find the scroll and stop Raknian plans, and the party agrees; both in order to foil whatever Raknian, and as a bonding activity after the strains of the previous adventures. Celeste ushers in two other guests. One, Ekaym Smalloak is to be a guide and manager through the games and their ceremonies, and has a personal stake as he suspects Raknian in the disappearance of his sister Lahaka. The other is Zarina, a warrior woman skilled with both spell and blade, and mutual friend of Celeste and Marzena come to aid the party in their quests! The party decide to call themselves The Owlbears for their entry into the games, after Taliesns rescued cub.

In the events leading up to the games, the party relaxes, Taliesn smartens up, Goattracker procures blue and gold tabards for the team, Merrick researches, Lan keeps to himself, Zarina duels on an even footing with Mirriana, and Mirriana cautiously starts a relationship with Celeste. At the feast before the games the party are also introduced to Raknian and his cruel and brutal head of security, Okoral, before being sequestered in the Coenby beneath the arena (all the better to investigate the catacombs where Raknian must be conducting his schemes!).

On the first day the party are pitched into a four-way elimination match, overcoming a disgruntled druid, a ruthless horselord's warband, and a team of elven royalty! In the aftermath Mirriana offered to raise one of the fallen princesses killed by the other teams, as they were friends of Celeste. With their resources expended the party decided to wait until the night of the second day to go exploring, battling their way though ghouls in the catacombs to quickly discover spawn of kyuss, confirming their suspicions! Running a gauntlet of undead the party eventually found their way to the centre of Raknians plot in a chamber where the cleric Bozal was incubating a humungous Ulgurstata Kyuss Worm to unleash on the final of the games! Although successful in driving off Bozal, with depleted resources and faced by a deadly Alkilith demon, the party too are forced to retreat without being able to stop the plot. After recuperating and relaying their findings to Eligos and Celeste, the party face ruthless dwarven killers Pitch Blade on the third day of the games. After a short and brutal battle the dwarves are left for dead, enraging Raknian and Okoral to whom they were plainly connected, but leaving the party once again too depleted to venture into the catacombs again, though Lans true sight does identify a demon at the right hand of Raknians honoured guest Prince Zeech, and that Celeste is in fact an angel in mortal form! 

On the fourth day there is scandal, as The Owlbears not paired against one of the remaining teams, but are instead drawn in the monster exhibition match, a privilege normally reserved for the reigning champions! Despite being faced off against a particularly dangerous frogehemoth and Raknian manipulating the start time to deplete the partys most effective spells, the frog monster is quickly slain, much to Raknians fury! After the match the party confides their concerns in their fellow finalists, forewarning them about the giant worm. In return reigning champions Auric and Khellek of The Leatherworks agree to cover for the partys absence whilst they delve in the catacombs again, and to fight non-lethally in the final.

Quickly reaching Bozals chamber, this time the evil cleric is swiftly defeated, the alkilith demon destroyed, and team manager Ekayms sister is discovered, turned into a grotesque taxidermy with Raknians signet ring still clearly imprinted on her neck. Unfortunately Bozals ritual is self-sustaining, powered by an Apostolic scroll, a beam of energy connecting the scroll to the cocoon in which the Ulgurstata is gestating. Deciphering the scroll, Mirriana learns the full extent of the heinous plot! In exchange for feeding the Ulgurstata a powerful individual, the ulgurstata would grant its benefactor immortality and unleash a wind of undeath across the city that would turn the population into spawn of Kyuss! After a brief debate about whether it would be better to attempt to destroy the worm now, attempt to evacuate the city, or face it at a time of Raknians choosing, the party decide to destroy it now. On the second attempt Mirriana is successful in dispelling the scroll and unleashing the Ulgurstata! In the confines of the chamber the fight is brutal, but Goattracker and Lan are successful in slaying it after Mirriana binds the goliaths soul to his battered body to prevent it departing and his extraordinary fortitude keeps him moving! Mightily relieved, the party returns to the arena undercroft to recuperate and anticipate Raknians disappointment after the final.

On the final day of the games, The Owlbears face off against The Leatherworks in the final. Before the match Taliesn telepathically communicates the partys success to Eligos, and Lahakas fate to Ekaym. Overcome by rage at Raknian, Ekaym gets himself ejected from the VIP box. The match starts with Mirriana anticipating and countering Khelleks long-range attack. Goattracker engages Khelleks golems, whilst the others fight Auric  magically enlarged to over 15ft tall! In the middle of the match Raknian has his men uncover the shaft to the Ulgurstatas chamber, revealing his perfidy to all:

"LO! The Apostle of Kyuss will soon be among us. It will devour your Champions and a plague of Kyuss will bring darkness across this land!!"

In the arena The Owlbears and The Leatherworks share a moment of amusement at Raknians confusion, as both teams know the threat has already been dealt with. But then the fight continues. Auric manages to subdue Taliesn with the flat of his blade, whilst Goattracker smashes Khellecs golems to bits. Finally, Zarina and Lan manage to stun the 15ft Auric, and with his gigantic friend and his golems fallen Khellek realises the match is up and yields. The Owlbears are the champions! Immediately Mirriana attempts to level charges against Raknian, but in the thunder of the crowd her words are not heard and during the prizegiving Raknian manages to slip away unnoticed. During the ceremony Ekaym thanks the party for finding his sister and allowing him to lay them to rest, though he now has to travel to Radigast City to inform his parents of her fate. Strangely, Eligos and Celeste are nowhere to be found.

Making their way back to the inn for the first time in five days, the party becomes aware of a commotion, and smoke rising. Eligos house is abalaze! Hurrying as fast as they can, the party make their way to the scene. With Merrick abjuring them against fire, Mirriana breaks down the door in a panic whilst Lan and Taliesn make their way up to the second floor windows. Passing the bodies of assassins on the stairs, Mirriana Lan and Tal come to Eligos study at about the same time, finding Okoral and one of his minions stood over the body of Eligos (which is missing a hand) and holding a blood-spattered silk dress. Full of rage, the three heroes tear Okoral apart and subdue his minion, rescuing Eligos body and his bag from the flames but finding no trace of Celeste before the house collapses behind them.

In a grim mood, the party drag Okoral, his still-living minion, and Eligos back to the inn. Looking through Eligos bag, Zarina finds a letter addressed to the heroes mentor Allustan in Diamond Lake:

"My dear friend Allustan. What your adventurers have stumbled on sickens and terrifies me. You and Marzena were right to send these to me, and, I think you would be proud of your motley band. They have acquitted themselves well. That will be crucial in the coming months I think.

The worm, the talisman and the return of the spawn and the spread of the cult it all feels wrong. Every secret I reveal turns darker and sickens me further as I feel we are on the verge of something truly awful. I think we both fear the same thing that he has found a way free of his prison. If that happens then all are at risk. My notes are here, please read and see if you agree. If we are both in agreement, we can take them to our Master, though even he may ill-equipped to deal with this and what writhes in our futures. I have asked Celeste to investigate the la"



Only parts 6 and 7 to go then! But this was a very complicated adventure with a lot of important plot points. I can imagine 6 and 7 are easier to write up.

----------


## RCgothic

> Player
> Character
> Race
> Class
> XP
> Init
> HPs
> AC (base) FF, Touch
> Saves (base)
> ...


Updated table entry for Mirriana:
Player
Character
Race
Class
Init
HPs
AC (base) FF, Touch
Saves (base)
Perception

RCgothic
Mirriana
Human
Cleric3/Church Inquisitor3/Divine Oracle2/Divine Disciple5/Crusader 1/Contemplative1
+3
118
32+ FF 29+ T 21+
+11/7/19
+6


Not counting magical enhancements.




> Most definitely.


Awesome! I wonder what Tal has been up to to keep up with the party, and how Zyxorg is doing.




> A) I hope Fel is okay!
> B) I hope those abroad are doing alright in the face of mutates strains and lockdowns
> C) For those in the US, ugh ... this too should pass, but damn!
> D) STEG!  Bring it on, my friend!  Im ready for Tal, the morphing Halfling steed!
> E) 15?  Yeesh, thats a ... um ... another level of ranger.  Woot.
> [roll0]


A) I hope so too, you never know what's happened to someone when they drop out these days.
B) UK govt is useless. And that's all I have to say about that.
C) Inauguration day can't come soon enough. And that's all I have to say about that.
D) Hehe, anything to make Lan happy for a change.  :Small Tongue: 
E) That's Ranger 11, right? And Scout/Ranger15? Looks pretty sweet! 3rd level ranger spells, bonus shooting star ranger spell, +1 skirmish AC, + favoured enemy, +1 BaB, + Combat Mastery. That's not a bad haul of features!

----------


## DrK

Thank you!

Thats immense. Cheers very much RCGothic, much appreciated. 
Also rolling my jade pheonix mage hit dice (1d6)[*4*] 
- But of a dull Level for Zarina, hits level 12 spell casting and a single maneuvre swap, plus 2 additional spells. 

Now... the big question. Who wins the Quicken rod  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

> A) I hope Fel is okay!
> B) I hope those abroad are doing alright in the face of mutates strains and lockdowns
> C) For those in the US, ugh ... this too should pass, but damn!
> D) STEG!  Bring it on, my friend!  Im ready for Tal, the morphing Halfling steed!
> E) 15?  Yeesh, thats a ... um ... another level of ranger.  Woot.
> [roll0]


Well...

A/ Yes, he's vanished a bit so I hope all is good
B/ Yeah, back to homeschooling the kids. I'm now convinced I am  not a born teacher. But vaccines are on the way (including the one we are contracted to make! - so it'll be a busy few months)
C/ Wow, exciting evenings for you guys. Still... 13 more days  :Small Wink: 
D/ Welcome back. Do you have an updated sheet? Level 15 exciting times!
E/ A feat! I have no idea what feat for Zarina.

----------


## redzimmer

Guess I'll add Wizard level. Need them extra Level 7s.

----------


## redzimmer

Elkist, you already have a +4 CHA bonus item, which slot does it take?

----------


## RCgothic

> Now... the big question. Who wins the Quicken rod


Thinking it through between the three most magical of us:

Mirriana has the joint highest caster level and the most spells. She needs quicken because she is frequently in combat and needs it so she can cast and attack in one round. Cleric spells may tend to lean defensive, but Mirriana has plenty that aren't, with many domains and anyspell. But she has other uses for her swift and immediate actions, so will frequently be unable to use it.

Merrick has the joint highest caster level and next most spells. Quicken nearly doubles his spell output. Wizard Spells can pack quite a punch. He already has a way to cast quickened spells, though not to as high a level or as often.

Zarina doesn't have quite the same caster level and so fewer spells available, but she can still get up to level 6. Her current spell selection leans a little more offensive than Merrick. She also gets stuck in in close combat, so a way to cast up to 6th level spells whilst still attacking is great.


Much as I want the rod for Mirriana, I think I probably don't have as strong a claim on it as the other two.

----------


## redzimmer

> Much as I want the rod for Mirriana, I think I probably don't have as strong a claim on it as the other two.


I humbly disagree, it seems your spells are the most often of the "You Should Not Die" variety and thus most imperative.

----------


## RCgothic

> Well I am all out of Anima Mage levels. Should I go wizzy, PrC or a heady second level of binder?
> 
> [roll0] HP - Frail


Your primary power is spellcasting. Never drop spell levels. Binder doesn't give you spell levels. So Wizard is preferable. But beyond familiar advancement and bonus feats, wizard doesn't give much. Prestige Class are preferable if you can.

Alienist looks *very* thematic, but you wouldn't qualify until next level unless you retrain a feat. It gives pseudonatural template to your summons, advances familiar, gives bonus metamagic feats, and a bonus to saves, plus full casting. It's also a bit mad, which fits Merrick well. You can already summon pseudonatural creatures, bit this would allow you to do it with spell slots as well (more summons).

I think I'd drop Energised Spell for Augment Summoning to enter Alienist now, then pick up Energised Spell again when it comes up as a bonus feat. Or take it as your lvl 15 feat.  :Small Cool: 




> I humbly disagree, it seems your spells are the most often of the "You Should Not Die" variety and thus most imperative.


If DrK agrees, fair enough.

----------


## DrK

> I humbly disagree, it seems your spells are the most often of the "You Should Not Die" variety and thus most imperative.





> Your primary power is spellcasting. Never drop spell levels. Binder doesn't give you spell levels. So Wizard is preferable. But beyond familiar advancement and bonus feats, wizard doesn't give much. Prestige Class are preferable if you can.
> 
> Alienist looks *very* thematic, but you wouldn't qualify until next level unless you retrain a feat. It gives pseudonatural template to your summons, advances familiar, gives bonus metamagic feats, and a bonus to saves, plus full casting. It's also a bit mad, which fits Merrick well. You can already summon pseudonatural creatures, bit this would allow you to do it with spell slots as well (more summons).
> 
> I think I'd drop Energised Spell for Augment Summoning to enter Alienist now, then pick up Energised Spell again when it comes up as a bonus feat.
> 
> 
> If DrK agrees, fair enough.


I'd agree that alienist seems like a good fit for the Madness of Merrick! Also caster levels are king! I know Zarina has lost 3 but she is gish and is mostly melee so its not the same. 

As for the Rod, Zarina as a DM-PC should be at the bottom of the pecking order anyway so I wouldn't worry about her  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

> E/ A feat! I have no idea what feat for Zarina.


A few suggestions:

You've lost 3 spell levels (warblade, fighter, JPM), so practiced spellcaster would give a fair bit of extra spell power.

Vital recovery - 1/encounter heal 3+character level when you recover a manoeuvre.

Dragon Cohort - like leadership, but with a dragon.

Martial Study never hurts. Neither does Improved Toughness or Improved Initiative.

----------


## redzimmer

Guess I'll take an Augment Summoning feat!

Let's see what my alien art hath wrought.

L1: Familiar abilities, summon alien. Well Zrcyll already gives me the Summon Alien but at least that means we don't always have to be bound.

Would a generous DM allow Merrick to unlearn spells to replace with Summon Monsters? Some of these I may never use anyway.

*Spoiler: Current Spellbook (Collegiate Wizard For Wins)*
Show


Spellbook:
0- All
1- Lesser Orb of Sound, Lesser Orb of Electricity, Shield, Charm Person, Protection From Evil, Ray of Flame, Wall of Smoke, Magic Missile, Color Spray, Sticky Floor, Feather Fall
2- Protection From Arrows, Resist Energy, Web, Invisibility, Knock, Spider Climb, Gust of Wind, Baleful Transposition
3- Heroism, Halt Undead, Prismatic Mist, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Greater Mage Armor, Haste, Hold Person, Fireball, Greater Mighty Wallop, Mass Snakes Swiftness, Protection From Energy, Evard's Menacing Tentacles, Fly, Displacement, Dispel Magic
4-Charm Monster, Enervation, Dimension Door, Mass Resist Energy, Otiluke's Resilient Sphere, Evard's Black Tentacles, Greater Invisibility, Stoneskin, Perfect Summons
5-Dismissal, Break Enchantment, Teleport, Overland Flight, Hold Monster, Wall of Stone, Shadow Evocation, Dispelling Breath, Contact Other Plane, Mass Fly, Wall of Force
6- Ruby Ray of Reversal, Circle of Death, Chain Lightning, Lesser Dragonshape, Disintegrate, Greater Dispel, Aura of Evasion, True Seeing, Mass Fire Shield
7-Prismatic Spray, Forcecage, Banishment, Control Undead,

----------


## DrK

Practiced Spellcaster is a good shout. Was actually thinking Combat reflexes to open up Robilars gambit via heroics spell to generate more AoO per round.
Her AC and ablative hps van help mitigate any hits. 

@RCgothic_ on your sheet I noted sn empower (lesser) rod? Does Mirriana use that much or would Zarina be able to get that as it's perfect for things like Fire balls and scorching rays

----------


## DrK

> Guess I'll take an Augment Summoning feat!
> 
> Let's see what my alien art hath wrought.
> 
> L1: Familiar abilities, summon alien. Well Zrcyll already gives me the Summon Alien but at least that means we don't always have to be bound.
> 
> Would a generous DM allow Merrick to unlearn spells to replace with Summon Monsters? Some of these I may never use anyway.
> 
> *Spoiler: Current Spellbook (Collegiate Wizard For Wins)*
> ...


Yes some spell rejiggling would be fine

----------


## redzimmer

Merry Merrickmas to all!

Lost and replaced with level-relevant Summon Monster:

1- Sticky Floor
2- Baleful Transposition
3- Prismatic Mist
4-Enervation
5-Dispelling Breath
6- Ruby Ray of Reversal
7- Forcecage

----------


## RCgothic

> Practiced Spellcaster is a good shout. Was actually thinking Combat reflexes to open up Robilars gambit via heroics spell to generate more AoO per round.
> Her AC and ablative hps van help mitigate any hits. 
> 
> @RCgothic_ on your sheet I noted sn empower (lesser) rod? Does Mirriana use that much or would Zarina be able to get that as it's perfect for things like Fire balls and scorching rays


Combat reflexes for Robilars is also a good shout.

Mirriana doesn't use the empower rod much, so I'll be happy to trade it for a rod of quicken!




> Guess I'll take an Augment Summoning feat!
> 
> Let's see what my alien art hath wrought.
> 
> L1: Familiar abilities, summon alien. Well Zrcyll already gives me the Summon Alien but at least that means we don't always have to be bound.
> 
> Would a generous DM allow Merrick to unlearn spells to replace with Summon Monsters? Some of these I may never use anyway.
> 
> *Spoiler: Current Spellbook (Collegiate Wizard For Wins)*
> ...


Yes Zceryll gives you summon pseudonatural creatures, but only once every five turns - with Alienist you can do it as often as you have spells.

I _think_ the only other overlapping ability is the capstone at level 10, but I doubt we have enough levels remaining to get that far into epic so I wouldn't worry about it.




> Merry Merrickmas to all!
> 
> Lost and replaced with level-relevant Summon Monster:
> 
> 1- Sticky Floor
> 2- Baleful Transposition
> 3- Prismatic Mist
> 4-Enervation
> 5-Dispelling Breath
> ...


Now that I have anyspell I may occasionally wish to borrow your and Zarina's spellbooks. :Small Wink:

----------


## redzimmer

> Now that I have anyspell I may occasionally wish to borrow your and Zarina's spellbooks.


Merrick's always wanted an apprentice!

After a divvying, how much GP do we have? I may want to do some downtime crafting since the vestige is willing.

----------


## Starbin

> That's Ranger 11, right? And Scout/Ranger15? Looks pretty sweet! 3rd level ranger spells, bonus shooting star ranger spell, +1 skirmish AC, + favoured enemy, +1 BaB, + Combat Mastery. That's not a bad haul of features!


Im not that kind of Ranger  :Small Big Grin:   Im a Mystic Ranger, so Combat Mastery isnt until 12th and I dont get a 4th FE until level 20.

Now as I look at it, there are some naturally efficient breaks ... odd levels for Rangers works. That leaves me with either needing a 5th level of scout or slipping a level (or 2?) of Swordsage.

Taking a level of scout now gains me the same skirmish bonus and Imp evasion and a couple extra skill points.  But I think I lose out on a Fort bonus and BAB ... maybe not a big deal if Igo with a fifth level of Scout at some later point; just depends on when I want to do it.   

Lots of goodies with ToB, but most of the maneuvers improve melee, so I would need to be careful with my selections.  I get bonus to Init and free weapon focus, but Ill lose out on max Skirmish/favored enemy bonuses.  

I guess Cleric dip is always an option too ...

Thoughts?

----------


## RCgothic

> Merrick's always wanted an apprentice!
> 
> After a divvying, how much GP do we have? I may want to do some downtime crafting since the vestige is willing.


That's part of why I'm going back through TSoLS, to see what loot we're picking up.




> Im not that kind of Ranger   Im a Mystic Ranger, so Combat Mastery isnt until 12th and I dont get a 4th FE until level 20.
> 
> Now as I look at it, there are some naturally efficient breaks ... odd levels for Rangers works. That leaves me with either needing a 5th level of scout or slipping a level (or 2?) of Swordsage.
> 
> Taking a level of scout now gains me the same skirmish bonus and Imp evasion and a couple extra skill points.  But I think I lose out on a Fort bonus and BAB ... maybe not a big deal if Igo with a fifth level of Scout at some later point; just depends on when I want to do it.   
> 
> Lots of goodies with ToB, but most of the maneuvers improve melee, so I would need to be careful with my selections.  I get bonus to Init and free weapon focus, but Ill lose out on max Skirmish/favored enemy bonuses.  
> 
> I guess Cleric dip is always an option too ...
> ...


Well ToB is usually awesome, but for a ranged character less so. All the strikes are basically useless, so the question becomes are the counters, boosts and stances enough enticement? Lvl15 is a good entry point to Swordsage because you have a round number of initiator levels, 8, which gives access to 4th level stuff. Level 17 is better because your initiator level would be 9, giving access to 5th level stuff.

At 1st level a Swordsage can ready 4 boosts and counters per encounter, knows 6, plus 1 stance (choice of a 2nd stance at lvl 2). So what can a Swordsage do without attacking in melee? As it turns out, a fair bit. Here are some discipline highlights:

*Dessert Wind:*
_Flame's blessing stance._ Fire resistance based on tumble ranks, 20 at 14-18 ranks and immunity at 19 ranks. Note that fire immunity arguably comes with cold vulnerability.

_Wind stride boost_ - swift action +10ft speed enhancement bonus.
_Distracting ember boost_ - swift action summon a small fire elemental for 1 turn within 30ft, can flank with you _or allies_.
_Fire Riposte Counter_ - immediate action 4d6 fire melee touch attack in reaction to getting attacked in melee. (Prerequisite 1 other Desert Wind Manoeuvre or stance)
Zephyr Dance Counter - immediate action +4 AC against 1 attack (Prerequisite 1 other Desert Wind Manoeuvre or stance)

At IL9 (lvl2 Swordsage, or entry at lvl 17)
_Leaping Flame Counter_ - immediate action teleport adjacent to an creature who attacked you in melee or ranged up to 100ft. Note the creature can be friendly as long as it attacks you.(Prerequisite 2 other Desert Wind Manoeuvre or stance).

At Swordsage lvl 2:
_Holocaust Cloak Stance_ - swift action adjacent make attackers take 5pts if damage per attack.(Prerequisite 1 other Desert Wind Manoeuvre or stance).

*Diamond Mind*
_ Moment of Perfect Mind_
_ Action Before Thought_
_ Mind over body_
Replace saves with concentration checks. Note that a 1 on a concentration check is not an auto-fail.

At 2nd level the stance Hearing The Air gives blindsense.

*Setting Sun*
_ Step of the wind stance_ - ignore difficult terrain and +2 on attack rolls against creatures in difficult terrain.
_Counter Charge counter_ immediate action redirect charging creature away from you with a red check with bonus for being small.
_Baffling defence counter_ immediate action against 1 attack (ranged or melee) replace AC with sense motive check.

*Shadow Hand*
_Child of Shadow Stance_ - gain concealment when you move 10ft.
_Cloak of Deception boost_ - swift action turn invisible for 1 turn.

If entry at lvl 17 or Swordsage lvl 2:
_ Shadow Stride_ - move action teleport 50ft.

At Swordsage lvl2:
_Step of the dancing moth stance_ walk across difficult terrain, water, lava, etc.
_Assassin's stance_ gain +2d6 sneak attack (prerequisite 1 Shadow hand stance or manoeuvre)
_ Dance of the spider_  gain climb speed 20ft

*Tiger Claw*
_ Blood in the water stance_ +1 attack and damage per crit. Cumulative until no crits for a minute.
_ Hunters sense_ gain scent (needs 1 Tiger Claw)
_ Sudden leap boost_ swift action jump check is distance actually jumped (up/across) (needs 1 Tiger Claw)

At lvl 17 entry or Swordsage 2:
_ Dancing Mongoose boost_ swift action gain an extra attack with each wielded weapon (not restricted to melee) to max of 2. (Needs 2 Tiger Claw)


Unfortunately the weapon focus from discipline focus is with weapons from your chosen discipline, which I don't think have any ranged weapons associated with them.

Of course there's nothing wrong with just taking the extra BaB and spells of Mystic Ranger 11.
There may also be other ranger prestige classes that are worth it? But prestige classes would not progress swift hunter so they would need to come with some other benefit that makes that lack of progression worthwhile.

----------


## RCgothic

All that reading and it turns out we didn't actually get all that much loot in this adventure. There was nothing at all in the upper ziggurat and inside the ring.

From the invisible nagas there was:
*Item*
*Description*
*Claimed By*

Manual of Gainful Exercise
+2 innate STR
N/A. Mirriana could definitely do with more STR, but not so much I wouldn't be better with a +2 or +4 item.

Strugt's Spellbook
Spells TBD
Merrick/Zarina

Diadem of Intelligence +4
+4 enhancement to INT
Merrick?

Wand of Lightning Bolt
CL7 28 charges (possible some used)
Merrick?

Rod of Quicken Spells
Quicken up to Lvl 6 spells 3/day
Mirriana

Cloak of Resistance +5
+5 resistance bonus to all saves
Lan?

Circlet of Charisma _6
+6 enhancement bonus to CHA
Elkist

Harrow Rod
30ft cone of acid, 9d6, Reflex DC17 for half
Merrick

Cloak of Charisma +4
Belonged to Elkist
N/A. None of Mirriana's class features are powered by CHA.



Also 11000gp. That's 2200gp each




> One of my tasks over next couple of weeks is to update the OOC with the rolling plot summary and update the table of characters


And I found this post from 2017.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## redzimmer

Does anything Tal does require a CHA bonus?

----------


## Stegyre

> D) STEG!  Bring it on, my friend!  Im ready for Tal, the morphing Halfling steed!


Watching the final battle, I was just thinking how proud Tal would feel of his little buddy to see him landsharking it. **SNIFF* I'm just so proud of him!*




> Awesome! I wonder what Tal has been up to to keep up with the party, and how Zyxorg is doing.


They have been travelling is dessert places (picked up some Desert Storm maneuvers with another level of swordsage), battling evil and other followers of Kyuss, establishing a name for himself to give them terrors in the dark. 
*Spoiler*
Show






> C) Inauguration day can't come soon enough. And that's all I have to say about that.


Only giantitp's strict stance against political posts keeps me quiet about January 6, 2021. You should have heard how Zyxorg was laughing about it, the tentacled, scheming b*stard.

I will update Taliesn to level 15 and add his entry to the table, for ease of reference. At these levels, good heavens! It's like you need an encyclopedia to keep track of each character's abilities.




> Now... the big question. Who wins the Quicken rod


All this arguing ( :Small Wink: ) over who should have the rod just makes me reminisce about those good old days, long ago, when we were all more innocent and far less powerful. Anyone remember that wizard we used to adventure with who always seemed to think he should get all the loot? Good times.  :Nale: 




> Does anything Tal does require a CHA bonus?


Got to dig back into the character sheet, but I'm pretty sure the answer is a solid, "No." Charisma has never been my (or Tal's) jam.

----------


## RCgothic

*Chapter 6: A Gathering of Winds*

In the aftermath of the fire, the heroes continue looking through Eligoss papers. Ancient books describing a jungle Empire sacrificed to a Dark God, details of the cults of Hextor, Erythnul and Vecna and the Ebon Triad. Although not clear how it goes together it clearly had Eligos rattled. The sightings of undead, the rise of cults of Kyuss and Ebon Triad in various cities and the damned green Worms and their spawn spreading all over the lands rapidly plaguing adventurers in tombs and the wilderness. Above it all is a picture of an ancient temple in a jungle, a floating dark orb above the spires circled with an inky mark "Where is it?" The papers are a confusion and the party dont really know what to make of them.

Putting those to one side, the party turns their attention to the recovered bodies. Eligos body is badly damaged, putting him beyond the partys resources to resurrect. Okrams body resists Mirrianas spiritual interrogations. With those two options closed Mirriana brings all her rage and worry to focus on the surviving member of the assassins! He is forthcoming about having killed Eligos, but insists that it was Celeste who cut off Eligos hand, and adamant that the assassins only injured her! Hes also sanguine that his bosses will help him escape justice, so Lan stabs him in cold blood in order to ensure that he doesnt, somewhat to Mirrianas consternation, Merricks approval, and Taliesn and Zarinas discomfort.

The next morning Mirriana prepares a sending spell to Celeste, experiencing a wave of relief as her suspicions are confirmed and she receives a reply! Celeste and a resurrected Eligos are fine and lying low, the two women tentatively expressing their affection and relief. Later the priestess meets with Queen Renida to raise the elven princess as she promised in the arena. In return she is named Elf Friend, Ruathor, and taught a word of friendship that will elicit help from any elf.

A few days later the Champions of Greyhawk receive an urgent summons: A dragon has attacked Diamond Lake! They arrive to devastation. The black dragon, calling itself Ilthane and brood-mother to the eggs the party destroyed at Blackwall Keep, has laid waste to much of the town in search of the party and was placated only by the town council giving up the location where Allustan is thought to have expeditioned to. Barely having time to get angry at the council, Ilthane returns, and after a battle that raged through the town and the docks the beast is finally slain, however not before Ilthane reveals that her master is Dracotha, a name from legend! Zarina recalls that the red dragon Dragotha was once a favoured consort of Tiamat before angering her! Legend has it that Kyuss promised to restore Dragotha to life after death after Tiamat inevitably caught up with him, but betrayed Dragotha by raising him as a terrifying Dracolich instead, thus linking Kyuss directly to the partys adventure at Blackwall Keep! With Ilthane dead the town council are more compliant. Using her Word of Friendship on the elvish council member, Mirriana learns that Raknian had passed through on his way to meet Prince Zeech in Alhaster. The council also reveal that Allustan had returned to the Whispering Cairn to conduct further investigations, so the party decide to go and look for him.

Ilthane hadnt been able to penetrate the cairn, and venturing into the tomb of Zosiel where it all began the party find new excavations have revealed a portal to a greater tomb of General Icosiol, Zosiels master! Unfortunately, both Taliesn and Goattracker are called away on other quests but they are soon replaced by the half-drow paladin Elkish and reclusive druid Navarra. Fighting their way through the tombs defences the party discovers Allustan trapped in a stasis field and rescue him. Allustan urges them to go deeper into the party to recover weapons to use in the battles to come. Defeating spiders, elder black puddings, ghouls, demons, wind warriors, and even making their way down a river of blood, the party eventually discover the true tomb of Icosiel, and are blessed with the approval of the legendary Wind Duke, a piece of the rod of seven parts, and both Zosiels diadem (still worn by Mirriana) and the Talisman of the Sphere are restored to full power!

Returning to Diamond Lake the party confer with Allustan. He feels old, and that he has nothing further to teach the party. Instead he directs them to seek guidance from his own mentor, Manzorian the legendary arch-mage of Magepoint! Navarra decides not to follow the party any further, but Merrick teleports the party to Magepoint directly. Walking into the nearest tavern to get their bearings, the party walks straight into Eligos and Celeste!

----------


## DrK

> And I found this post from 2017.


Man I feel embarrassed now! Its been a busy few years is all I will say  :Small Smile: 

Thank you so much for the amazing summaries for Chapter 5 and 6, its great.

----------


## RCgothic

> Watching the final battle, I was just thinking how proud Tal would feel of his little buddy to see him landsharking it. **SNIFF* I'm just so proud of him!*
> 
> You should have heard how Zyxorg was laughing about it, the tentacled, scheming b*stard.
> 
> I will update Taliesn to level 15 and add his entry to the table, for ease of reference. At these levels, good heavens! It's like you need an encyclopedia to keep track of each character's abilities.
> 
> All this arguing () over who should have the rod just makes me reminisce about those good old days, long ago, when we were all more innocent and far less powerful. Anyone remember that wizard we used to adventure with who always seemed to think he should get all the loot? Good times.


I was just shocked to see Lan in melee!

I still think the decision to bring Zyxorg along as an unwanted passenger was a stroke of RP genius!

Mirriana has so many abilities I frequently lose track of her base attributes, BaB and saves, nevermind everything else! It's making me more meticulous in how I record my sheet. I've recently had a clear out to put all the spells in one place. Oh, and at one point in Part 7 she strength-drained herself into immobility whilst completely forgetting she had a handy haversack. :Small Red Face: 

But generally it's incredible how scary-effective her build has become at keeping the party from harm. I couldn't have planned that when we started back at level 1!

It took me a while to work out you meant Allustan! Leila? Claire? Both women. And we still adventure with Merrick even if he still wants all our stuff.  :Small Tongue:  (not really). Allustan hasn't really been after our stuff since Part 3! And now we've surpassed him.




> Man I feel embarrassed now! Its been a busy few years is all I will say 
> 
> Thank you so much for the amazing summaries for Chapter 5 and 6, its great.


No worries, it's a big task! Probably taken me about twenty hours of reviewing this week to read IC2p40 to present and write the reviews and gather the loot, but I'm glad to have reminded myself of everything that went down! I'll see if I can't do Part 7 tomorrow as well.

I found a slight error in the summary for Part 6 where I forgot to finish a sentence.  :Small Red Face: 

"With Ilthane dead the town council are more compliant."

----------


## Stegyre

Taking Warblade 4 for level 15. HP: (1d12)[*5*]

I think I've finished most of my work, but I've got one new warblade stance and one new maneuver that I can't decide on. I'll edit shortly to add an updated character sheet table.

EDIT:

Player
Character
Race
Class
Init
HPs
AC (base) FF, Touch
Saves (base)
Perception

RCgothic
Mirriana
Human
Cleric3/Church Inquisitor3/Divine Oracle2/Divine Disciple5/Crusader 1/Contemplative1
+3
118
32+ FF 29+ T 21+
+11/7/19
+6

Redzimmer
 Merrick
Human
wizard/binder/anima mage
+1
~33
19 FF 18 T 12
+7/9/11
+2

Starbin
 Landhal
Tundra Halving
Scout/shooting star ranger
+5
78
20 FF 20 T 15
+10/13/7
+16

DrK
 Zarina
Human
melee/wizard/gish
+2
94
19 FF 17 T 12
+10/9/7
-2

Ghostfoot
 Elkist Talphrin
Half Drow
Paladin / Spirit shaman
+2
22
22 FF 22 T 10
+15/11/14
+9

Stegyre
 Taliesn
Human Azurin
WS Ranger 1 / Incarnate 2 / Totemist 2 / Warblade 4 / Warshaper 4 / Swordsage 2
+4
173
26 FF 26 T 15
+15/12/9
+15



Some observations: (1) I thought I would beat out everyone for most classes, but I have only tied Mir. I will try harder! (2) Going over my sheet again, I couldn't find documentation for a few things: +2 rather than +1 bonus to init and a misc. +2 AC bonus, so I adjusted things accordingly.

----------


## redzimmer

So... would now then not be the best time to ask for the Cloak +4 of Charisma...?




> And we still adventure with Merrick even if he still wants all our stuff.


I have a dandy Vest of Resistance +2 that might be a quality trade-in...

----------


## Ghostfoot

> So... would now then not be the best time to ask for the Cloak +4 of Charisma...?


Happily you should grab the Cloak+4 if I've grabbed the Circlet+6.

And if we're updating that table I'd love to get Elkist corrected to Init +5.... :Small Smile: 

I'll need a few days to sort things out for Elkist but 99% probably Spirit Shaman +1 which gets 6th level Druid spells.

----------


## RCgothic

> Taking Warblade 4 for level 15. HP: [roll0]
> 
> I think I've finished most of my work, but I've got one new warblade stance and one new maneuver that I can't decide on. I'll edit shortly to add an updated character sheet table.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Player
> Character
> Race
> ...


I'd just double check your manoeuvre prerequisites. Dancing Mongoose needs 2 Tiger Claw manoeuvres or stances, for instance, and I can only spot Sudden Leap. DrK has Zarina at six as well: Wizard/Fighter/Warblade/Spells word/Abjurant Champion/Jade Phoenix Mage, so I figure we're good.  :Small Amused:  Although I'm pretty sure Mirriana will now finish her build in Church Inquisitor, so six will be my limit.

*Ultimate Cosmic Will Save!* Itty Bitty Reflex Save.

And Elkist with 6th level druid spells sounds awesome!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Stegyre

> I'd just double check your manoeuvre prerequisites. Dancing Mongoose needs 2 Tiger Claw manoeuvres or stances, for instance, and I can only spot Sudden Leap.


If you check the Other Notes, I previously had Death from Above. As this is my 4th WB level, though, Im allowed to retrain a maneuver. Just havent decided what to retrain it to yet.

----------


## DrK

@Redzimmer

Is Merrick wanting the diadem of Int+4 or is he sticking with the mage circlet he's got? 

Thanks for the lesser Empower RCGothic. If Merrick want the Int Zarina may request the circlet as even low level quickens are super useful

----------


## redzimmer

> @Redzimmer
> 
> Is Merrick wanting the diadem of Int+4 or is he sticking with the mage circlet he's got? 
> 
> Thanks for the lesser Empower RCGothic. If Merrick want the Int Zarina may request the circlet as even low level quickens are super useful


Yes please, let Zarina quicken to her hearts content!


Oh wait do a vest and cloak occupy different body slots?

Huh I see. Cloak is shoulder and vest is torso. Never mind, Imma keeping the Vest of Resistance.

----------


## redzimmer

Okay. Levelled, kitted, ready for our happy reunion with our favourite Shedu King.

----------


## DrK

Well I'm happy for Talsein to make a en entrance into the pub and let you guys post your evening in the pub activities. If you are happy to move onto the next day then please let me know

----------


## RCgothic

Happy for Taliesn to rejoin us now. I presume if he'd arrived earlier Celeste would have informed us. :Small Smile:

----------


## Starbin

After thinking it through, I think Ill stay the course with scout and Ranger.  Maybe in another iteration Ill look at swordsage or cleric.  I wish there was another way to get turning ... ah well.

Ill update in a bit.  Just need to grab a feat.

----------


## redzimmer

> After thinking it through, I think Ill stay the course with scout and Ranger.  Maybe in another iteration Ill look at swordsage or cleric.  I wish there was another way to get turning ... ah well.
> 
> Ill update in a bit.  Just need to grab a feat.


You mean to tell me in all the depths of Crystal Keep there is not one variant ranger with turn undead as a class ability?

----------


## Starbin

Maybe ... but as a mystic shooting star Ranger, I feel like Im pushing the boundaries  :Small Big Grin: 

PS - did Lan pick up the cloak of resistance +5?  And is theee a way to get a belt of Dex?  This is probably the highest level character that Ive had working off his base stat and no magic enhancement

----------


## RCgothic

I can't think of any ranger prestige class with turning. Staying in mystic ranger certainly isn't weak!

I'd suggested the cloak for Lan. He can't cast Superior Resistance like many of the other Spellcasters and otherwise won't get anything from this loot drop.

Although we've yet to decide what to do with the manual of gainful exercise. I could really do with some more strength, but I'm moderately resigned to relying on spell power and strike damage if anyone else with a STR build wants it.

----------


## DrK

I'd say Zarina or Elkist would benefit from the Book of Str as both a primarily hulk smash fighter types. 

As a PC though (rather than DM-PC) Elkist can have first refusal

----------


## RCgothic

I genuinely thought I'd replied to the IC yesterday and now I'm confused. :Small Eek:

----------


## redzimmer

> Maybe ... but as a mystic shooting star Ranger, I feel like Im pushing the boundaries 
> 
> PS - did Lan pick up the cloak of resistance +5?  And is theee a way to get a belt of Dex?  This is probably the highest level character that Ive had working off his base stat and no magic enhancement


I know a vestige who knows a guy. I can hook you up in a couple days.

----------


## Stegyre

Work has been busy the past few days. Who knew that being lazy could catch up with me and bite my a$$? Again? (I mean, this is like the umpteenth time. Doesnt it stop at some point?)

Anyway, got a big project off my desk and into the clients hands to look at before we file on Friday. Feeling a bit sleep-deprived, but I plan to finish my update and then think of some appropriate arrival. Think Tal might arrive incognito  in human form. An unescorted shaggy dog might not go down so well, wandering into a pub.

----------


## DrK

> Work has been busy the past few days. Who knew that being lazy could catch up with me and bite my a$$? Again? (I mean, this is like the umpteenth time. Doesnt it stop at some point?)
> 
> Anyway, got a big project off my desk and into the clients hands to look at before we file on Friday. Feeling a bit sleep-deprived, but I plan to finish my update and then think of some appropriate arrival. Think Tal might arrive incognito  in human form. An unescorted shaggy dog might not go down so well, wandering into a pub.


Sounds good. We'll await your dramatic arrival

----------


## Stegyre

> Some observations: (1) I thought I would beat out everyone for most classes, but I have only tied Mir. I will try harder! (2) Going over my sheet again, I couldn't find documentation for a few things: +2 rather than +1 bonus to init and a misc. +2 AC bonus, so I adjusted things accordingly.


I found where that +2 AC bonus was coming from: Wis-to-AC from swordsage 2. It's been added back in. Corrected some undercounting in my attack bonus and damage, too. Tal's sheet should now be up-to-date.

Among other things:

- Took Open Lesser Chakra (shoulders) for 15th level feat, plan to have Pauldrons of Health shaped there most of the time. This will give immunity to disease, sickened, nauseated, and energy drain.
- Took Dancing Blade Form for my new stance. Giant Killing Style will still be best for most situations (+2 hit / +4 damage each attack is hard to beat when you've got 4 attacks), but DBF gives him 15' reach on his turn, _without_ being enlarged. Take that, you huge monstrosities that think you'll get an AoO before he's in range!

Haven't done any additional shopping (since raising previously to lvl 14), so he may be behind wbl, but I figure we can address that, if needed, after the next chapter.

----------


## RCgothic

Yay! Friend Tal is back!

Just so you're aware, I've had some thoughts (no pun intended) since Tal left, and I'm not really comfortable using Tal's telepathy as a group thinkspace. I think in general that must be cacophonous for Tal, and none of us should be able to hear anything except what Tal thinks at us, so whilst I'm completely happy for Tal to talk to us telepathically, Mirriana will be responding verbally so everyone can hear, unless she has something to say to Tal privately.

_Slightly_ muddied in that Mirriana does actually have some telepathic ability of her own now (with lawful good outsiders only), and Merrick also has his own telepathy, but that still wouldn't be fully inclusive so I don't intend to rely on it.

We should still be able to use it to relay stealthy messages, but they should be simple and cumbersome. We shouldn't be using it for conversation or combat coordination. Just my 2¢ anyway. :Small Red Face:

----------


## Stegyre

Technically, it was never supposed to be a group think space, as Tals telepathy doesnt work like that, by RAW. Instead, he would need to send messages from A to B and from B back to A, etc.

In practice, however, this would be cumbersome: Mir sends a message to Tal for Merrick, Tal sends the message to Merrick, Merrick responds to Tal, Tal . . .

And not _just_ cumbersome: it makes things all-about-Tal-all-the-time, which _ugh!_ I have always preferred being a support character, not the main focus. So I was more than happy to let it go as it went, RAW be damned. 😅

As for Tal, himself, he _does_ communicate predominantly by telepathy, for obvious reasons. (The rest of you refuse to learn bark-and-growl.) Verbalizing is a challenge, and he must constantly remind himself to use his voice when in human form.

----------


## redzimmer

When bound to Zceryll, Merrick has minsight and one-to-one telepathy, so we could do a as-needed communique channel if not an eternal internal Zoom Meeting.

----------


## Stegyre

> When bound to Zceryll, Merrick has minsight and one-to-one telepathy, so we could do a as-needed communique channel if not an eternal internal Zoom Meeting.


I was noticing! First, Merrick copying Tal's telepathy jam and then Lan copying Tal's landsharking! Is nothing sacred anymore? Is there no respect for class and character roles anymore??? :Small Wink: 

_Written by one who has always despised the notion of arguments like, "That character can't do healing. Then why would we have clerics? This one can't disarm traps. What would the rogues do then?_

----------


## redzimmer

*Quietly sets aside plans to become the party's mount*

----------


## Starbin

> I was noticing! First, Merrick copying Tal's telepathy jam and then Lan copying Tal's landsharking! Is nothing sacred anymore? Is there no respect for class and character roles anymore???
> 
> _Written by one who has always despised the notion of arguments like, "That character can't do healing. Then why would we have clerics? This one can't disarm traps. What would the rogues do then?_


Well what did you expect?  We had gaps when you left.  I almost picked up a great club with Goat out.  Stick around and the landsharking can be your gig!

----------


## RCgothic

I don't think Mirriana really moved into a Tal niche. She rebalanced a little towards spells, which covered a bit of losing Goat, and got a *lot* more effective at protection. :Small Cool: 

To be honest I'm wondering if we're going to get a little bit more funding when we meet Manzorian. There were some powerful loot drops in that adventure, but not much cash for customisation.

----------


## Stegyre

> Well what did you expect?  We had gaps when you left.  I almost picked up a great club with Goat out.  Stick around and the landsharking can be your gig!


Lan with a large-size great club is quite the mental image. 😅

BTW, in case it wasnt obvious, Tal was not excluding Elkist by design but because he was transitioning out just as she was joining, so I figure they havent met except at most in brief passing.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> BTW, in case it wasnt obvious, Tal was not excluding Elkist by design but because he was transitioning out just as she was joining, so I figure they havent met except at most in brief passing.


All good. Sorry for tardy posting. I hope to update this weekend, another level of Spirit Shaman.




> I'd say Zarina or Elkist would benefit from the Book of Str as both a primarily hulk smash fighter types. 
> 
> As a PC though (rather than DM-PC) Elkist can have first refusal


That sounds great for Elkist, thanks

----------


## RCgothic

Alas! I'll just have to hope for a windfall of treasure to buy stat-increasing items like a pleb. :Small Red Face:

----------


## redzimmer

Was it 2200 or 22000 gp each?

----------


## RCgothic

The smaller amount. We only gathered 11k total in cash.

----------


## redzimmer

> The smaller amount. We only gathered 11k total in cash.


Figured. Well I figure we should _speak with dead_ Illthane again. Find out where that such-such has her hoard.

----------


## DrK

Ilthane is easily found as I believe you took her head with you

----------


## redzimmer

Precisely why I kept it. A certain vestigial pal of mine allows me the ability.

I can't remember, did I get a metalsmith to cast it in metal, or just wonder about it?

----------


## RCgothic

I think for this adventure I'd like to add the "called" property to my armor and shield for +2k each, 4k total. If I sell my healing belt, handy haversack and cloak of resistance +1 I get to 4210 total. I'll miss the haversack, but needs must. I'll have 210gp left.

I also want to reallocate +1 of the bonus from my armour from enhancement to the +1 Death Ward property.

I'll ask Manzorian for a Belt of Giant strength or Shirt of Health.

Finally, I'll replenish all your conferred healing spells and use Mnemonic Enhancer in x4 domain slots to prepare extra 1st 2nd and 3rd level spells the night before we depart.

I reckon all this needs about 2 days.

----------


## redzimmer

Merrick still has a vestige that allows him to use any item creation feat as his level (14) allows. 

Any craft needs might be run past him. 

Also going to _speak with dead_ Illfane. And find out

A) where her horde at
B) (presuming she was that dragon seen with Lashonna) who does Lashonna hate most (always the best motivator I find, unless she is Lawful Good)
C) what parts of the prophesy are still unfulfilled? (Worth a shot, she may have been too low ranking or just not care)

----------


## DrK

Assume Manzorian will stump up ~20K each in magic item cash equivalents

But please tell me what you are grabbing!

----------


## redzimmer

> Assume Manzorian will stump up ~20K each in magic item cash equivalents
> 
> But please tell me what you are grabbing!


Oh dear. The choices I must make.

----------


## DrK

> Merrick still has a vestige that allows him to use any item creation feat as his level (14) allows. 
> 
> Any craft needs might be run past him. 
> 
> Also going to _speak with dead_ Illfane. And find out
> 
> A) where her horde at
> B) (presuming she was that dragon seen with Lashonna) who does Lashonna hate most (always the best motivator I find, unless she is Lawful Good)
> C) what parts of the prophesy are still unfulfilled? (Worth a shot, she may have been too low ranking or just not care)


I'll update tonight after I've wrangled the kids into bed with your speak with dead

----------


## RCgothic

> Merrick still has a vestige that allows him to use any item creation feat as his level (14) allows. 
> 
> Any craft needs might be run past him.


If Merrick could craft Mirriana's armour modifications that would save her about 2k, so I'd appreciate that. It'd take 4 days for both though.

I think I'll ask Manzorian for a Belt of Giant Strength +4 and a Vest of Health+2.

----------


## Starbin

Whats the best fear/item/ability to get Dex to damage

----------


## redzimmer

I think Merrick need a vest of resistance +4 to upgrade. 

I can donate my existing +2 for party funds. I am also more than happy to flex my craft vestige.

----------


## RCgothic

> Whats the best fear/item/ability to get Dex to damage


There are a few ways, not sure any of them are great:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...tat-to-Y-bonus.

Technically the Deadly Aim feat from pathfinder converts some of a high Dex bonus from to hit to damage. It's more limited than 3.5 power attack though, you can't choose the amount and it caps out pretty low.

----------


## Stegyre

Pondering my item wish list:

(1) Amulet of Incarnum Shielding (MoI 112, cost 2,100). I'll have to choose between wearing this or the chronocharms, but having some enterprising wizard strip Tal of his soulmelds would be catastrophic (for Tal, at least).

(2) Essentia jewels (MoI 113, cost 400)  a quick +1 essentia when wanted. May pick up a handful of these, just in case.

(3) Shadow Hands (ToB 149, 3,000 (up to 3rd lvl maneuver). Hands are one of the few remaining unfilled slots. He'd use this most likely to learn the Cloak of Deception maneuver (SH 2).

(4) Boost my Concentration +3 item up to +5 (1,600) or +10 (9,100).

----------


## DrK

Not sure what Zarina is after, certainly merging her Int+2 headband with the Circlet (+2000)

She'll probably be after some flight and maybe a martial item for a little more flexibility in manuevres known.

----------


## RCgothic

> I think Merrick need a vest of resistance +4 to upgrade. 
> 
> I can donate my existing +2 for party funds. I am also more than happy to flex my craft vestige.


A contribution to party funds is always welcome. Never know when we might need a load of diamonds! :Small Eek: 

+2 would sell for about 2k.




> Pondering my item wish list:
> 
> (1) Amulet of Incarnum Shielding (MoI 112, cost 2,100). I'll have to choose between wearing this or the chronocharms, but having some enterprising wizard strip Tal of his soulmelds would be catastrophic (for Tal, at least).
> 
> (2) Essentia jewels (MoI 113, cost 400)  a quick +1 essentia when wanted. May pick up a handful of these, just in case.
> 
> (3) Shadow Hands (ToB 149, 3,000 (up to 3rd lvl maneuver). Hands are one of the few remaining unfilled slots. He'd use this most likely to learn the Cloak of Deception maneuver (SH 2).
> 
> (4) Boost my Concentration +3 item up to +5 (1,600) or +10 (9,100).


The incarnum shielding is a nice effect.

By the way, if anyone gets a ring of counterspelling I can cast Greater Dispel Magic into it, giving you single use protection from that.




> Not sure what Zarina is after, certainly merging her Int+2 headband with the Circlet (+2000)
> 
> She'll probably be after some flight and maybe a martial item for a little more flexibility in manuevres known.


I tend to forget martial items exist. :Small Red Face:

----------


## redzimmer

No one ever uses the foot slot. Winged boots for Z?

----------


## RCgothic

My Anklet of Translocation is a foot slot. That's a good reminder actually, I should get another one when funds and other priorities allow.

----------


## redzimmer

Maybe I should kit Merrick up with the Seven Veils from MIC. What better way to meet a prince.

----------


## Stegyre

> No one ever uses the foot slot.


Hey! Someones whole attack routine is in the foot slot.  :Small Wink: 

Was just checking MoI rules last night, and a totem bind fills whatever appropriate body position it fits.




> The incarnum shielding is a nice effect.
> 
> By the way, if anyone gets a ring of counterspelling I can cast Greater Dispel Magic into it, giving you single use protection from that.


I think the Amulet of Incarnum Shielding accomplishes the same, automatically, 7 times before crumbling, so for a rare risk like this, its probably the most efficient protection. 

Still, a ring of counterspelling and GDM would be useful for a host of other reasons possibly even more dire!

----------


## DrK

Are folks happy to update their kit and move onto teleporting onto the road into Alhaster?

----------


## Stegyre

> Are folks happy to update their kit and move onto teleporting onto the road into Alhaster?


Yes, for me.  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

I'm good.  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

Yes. Though Ive still not perused the Naga spell book or spoke with dead yet. 

Will DC 17 for Illthane. After that spending 375 gp on a Shrink item scroll which Ill then use on the head so can carry it in my bag of holding.

----------


## Starbin

I need a Dex bonus item ... not sure if our host will have something, but thinking a belt ... either a +4 Dex or +2 Dex and Str ... I suck at pricing and item creation, so if its doable, great.  If not, thats fine.  Im good to go ...

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry, I'll try to level up & finish everything later today. Please don't let me hold us up.

----------


## RCgothic

> I need a Dex bonus item ... not sure if our host will have something, but thinking a belt ... either a +4 Dex or +2 Dex and Str ... I suck at pricing and item creation, so if its doable, great.  If not, thats fine.  Im good to go ...


As I understand it'

+4 is 16k
+2x2 is 8k.

Half as much if crafted, but Manzorian isn't offering to craft. If you've got the money Merrick can do it, in such case you can get something else up to 20k from Manzorian.

Dex is generally hands affinity, STR is belt (but +2 is available in gloves). Both on the same is a custom item.

----------


## redzimmer

And I still need to research a Wu Jen to Wizard version of Giant Size for our recently returned Tal.

----------


## Stegyre

> And I still need to research a Wu Jen to Wizard version of Giant Size for our recently returned Tal.


Actually, Tal is using giant slaying stance these days, so he like being smaller than his opponents. Well see how he performs in the next battle, but hes had some, um, upgrades, Im interested to try out.

----------


## redzimmer

Well someone will benefit from it anyway.

----------


## DrK

Zarina's spending...
Merging Int+2 with the circlet of rapid casting +2KAdd an Empowered spell shard (2nd) to the Amulet of health +4.5K Eye of Bocob for spell book 7K 20 Levels of assorted spells in the spell book  2K 2 x 50% charged 2nd level wands

----------


## Ghostfoot

Rolling for hp (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Rolling for hp [roll0]


Okay, just about finalised everything:

+1 level Spirit Shaman
+2hp :/
+1 BAB
+1 Fort
+ 6th level spells :-)
+ 1/week instant raise dead
+1 feat (I belatedly realised max spell level for SS is based off Wis not Cha, so have retroactively grabbed Dynamic Priest to fix that. Hope that's okay, it's not on the legit list of sources).

Items:
+ Circlet Cha +6
- Cloak Cha +4
+ Manual of Gainful exercise
+2200gp

Still to do spell selection for the day

Question: Do I have the cash right (2200gp)?

----------


## redzimmer

Oh I should prep spells too.

----------


## Stegyre

Made my edits:

Amulet of Incarnum Shielding
Novice Shadow Hands
boosted my Concentration item bonus to +10
and had enough left over for 17 essentia jewels



. . . And Tal has prepared _all_ his spells.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## RCgothic

> Okay, just about finalised everything:
> 
> +1 level Spirit Shaman
> +2hp :/
> +1 BAB
> +1 Fort
> + 6th level spells :-)
> + 1/week instant raise dead
> +1 feat (I belatedly realised max spell level for SS is based off Wis not Cha, so have retroactively grabbed Dynamic Priest to fix that. Hope that's okay, it's not on the legit list of sources).
> ...


Cash is correct, also up to 20k worth of items from Manzorian.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Cash is correct, also up to 20k worth of items from Manzorian.


Ah - an important oversight.

Will see what I can find. I hate shopping it's so intimidating.

----------


## Stegyre

> Will see what I can find. I hate shopping it's so intimidating.


I know, right? I go into the magic shop with her thinking Ill just pick her up a Hat of Disguise, and then shes trying on the Robes of the Archmagi and asking how she looks in them, and Im thinking _Honey, I was saving those diamonds for a possible resurrection_ . . .

You just know it isnt going to end well for you.

----------


## redzimmer

> I know, right? I go into the magic shop with her thinking Ill just pick her up a Hat of Disguise, and then shes trying on the Robes of the Archmagi and asking how she looks in them, and Im thinking _Honey, I was saving those diamonds for a possible resurrection_ . . .
> 
> You just know it isnt going to end well for you.


And only after dropping 120K gp do you find it at the thrift store for a tenth of that.

----------


## Stegyre

> And only after dropping 120K gp do you find it at the thrift store for a tenth of that.


I always try to encourage shopping for partially-charged items. You buy a wand new, and it loses half its value once you take it out of the shop.

----------


## redzimmer

Buer good pact for the quick healing help.
Astaroth good pact in case I have to grease a few palms to find this Lashonna dame.

And heads up gang, I found us a black dragon family in or around a locale called "Traitor's Grave."

Spells and info.

----------


## RCgothic

Can I just draw the attention of our arcane casters to the 2nd level spell
Craft Magic Tattoo?

Requires a craft check (so maybe a rejig of skill ranks) but among the DC20 benefits for casters of our level are +1 Caster Level all day, or two days with the rod of lesser extend. Alternatively I can cast "guidance of the avatar".

There are some other very nice abilities in there as well. With some 2nd level pearls of power there are benefits here for the entire party, limited only by 10 minutes casting time.

In combination with the adept spirit spell this would unlock +4 on Greater Magic Weapon and Magic Vestment for Mirriana.

Extremely nice for a 2nd level spell.

----------


## redzimmer

> Can I just draw the attention of our arcane casters to the 2nd level spell
> Craft Magic Tattoo?
> 
> Requires a craft check (so maybe a rejig of skill ranks) but among the DC20 benefits for casters of our level are +1 Caster Level all day, or two days with the rod of lesser extend. Alternatively I can cast "guidance of the avatar".
> 
> There are some other very nice abilities in there as well. With some 2nd level pearls of power there are benefits here for the entire party, limited only by 10 minutes casting time.
> 
> In combination with the adept spirit spell this would unlock +4 on Greater Magic Weapon and Magic Vestment for Mirriana.
> 
> Extremely nice for a 2nd level spell.


I'll see if the benevolent DM will allow me the time to purchase and transcribe this before we leave.

----------


## redzimmer

That was awesome. I have visions of a foul-smelling man with cloven feet and horned head screaming question at random people.

----------


## DrK

> I'll see if the benevolent DM will allow me the time to purchase and transcribe this before we leave.


That would be fine

----------


## redzimmer

That is awesome.

Though technically it is _Create Magic Tattoo_, I think.

----------


## redzimmer

Okay, 150 gp spent on scroll and scribed into book check... (1d20+24)[*30*]

----------


## Starbin

DrK - would you allow two things?  First is purchasing PF equivalent magic items (Im thinking a +2 Str/Dex belt).  Second would be combining the credit from Manzo and out extra cash to purchase two items?

Also, are the Rogues Vest (MIC) and Winged Vest (MIC) available in town?

----------


## DrK

> DrK - would you allow two things?  First is purchasing PF equivalent magic items (Im thinking a +2 Str/Dex belt).  Second would be combining the credit from Manzo and out extra cash to purchase two items?
> 
> Also, are the Rogues Vest (MIC) and Winged Vest (MIC) available in town?


Yes to all the above. It's a soft "upgrade" as the adventure doesn't allow door the down time or the loot levels you'd normally be allowed

----------


## Starbin

> Yes to all the above. It's a soft "upgrade" as the adventure doesn't allow door the down time or the loot levels you'd normally be allowed


Okay, going with belt and the winged vest (22k total). Selling the darkweave vest of resistance +1 for 550gp, I guess.

----------


## redzimmer

Rules clarity question:

Does a shape-changed or polymorphed Binder still have the sign and/or abilities of the bound vestiges?

----------


## DrK

> Rules clarity question:
> 
> Does a shape-changed or polymorphed Binder still have the sign and/or abilities of the bound vestiges?


You would have the signs still and the abilities.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I guess we're not strictly under-cover? I mean not shouting our presence and hurling fireballs about (yet) but holy symbols etc are on show?

That'd be my preference. Although I will drop my Righteous Aura for now, so not glowing like a beacon to attract all those harpies.

----------


## RCgothic

Mirriana's being subtle. She's dressed smartly with a fancy weapon at her side, but she's not currently armoured, so the holy symbol on her shield isn't visible. Her original holy symbol is tucked inside her shirt, so that's not on display either.

Not that it apparently matters in the company of two of Heironeous!

----------


## redzimmer

Well if we want to be antagonistic we could wander to the bog slums and give free healing...

----------


## Stegyre

*I have been told -- I forget by who -- that devils are like starfish: if you rip them apart, each piece grows into a new devil, so really, we would be "helping" this Zeech if we just grabbed a few and . . .*

----------


## DrK

> *I have been told -- I forget by who -- that devils are like starfish: if you rip them apart, each piece grows into a new devil, so really, we would be "helping" this Zeech if we just grabbed a few and . . .*


I like that saying

@ ALL - happy to follow Mirriana's suggestion for a trip to the Temple or Kord?

----------


## redzimmer

My current tactic of "yell at random people" has not proven fruitful. Let try the Crusader's plan.

----------


## Stegyre

Yep. We can continue with Merricks plan on our way to fulfilling Mirrianas. (Hows that for efficiency? Mir will be so proud of us, I bet!)

----------


## RCgothic

Argh, just realised you're waiting on me. Really busy at work right now. I'll try and get something up soon.

----------


## DrK

Be curious to see how the trio of warrior woman respond to mysoginist Priest of Kord

----------


## Stegyre

They can always take the easy way out and meekly walk around to the back entrance. :Small Tongue: 

(Somehow, Tal does not see that happening.)

----------


## RCgothic

Taking no nonsense, basically.

We're powerful warriors here on important business from an epic mage, champions of games he'll have heard of, and slayers of a local dragon.

We're not threatening. We're not going to tresspass further than we already have. We can talk somewhere else. But if he thinks we're going round the back he's mistaken and he'll risk attracting some significant displeasure.

That wasn't a great diplomacy roll, but hopefully it was good enough to attract at least grudging compliance.

----------


## redzimmer

Would showing him Illthane's trophied head help with the illustration?

Pity Goat has the Champion's Belt, iirc Kord has a relic of the same name.

----------


## RCgothic

I think Goat gave me the Champion's belt prior to his departure, but I may be wrong about that.

Edit: I probably remembered that wrong, so I've edited it out.

----------


## Stegyre

> That wasn't a great diplomacy roll, but hopefully it was good enough to attract at least grudging compliance.


But Merrick pulled out the dragons severed head with a real flourish!

Is competition included in Kords portfolio? Maybe we could suggest some sort of contest to determine who is weak and must use the back entrance.

----------


## redzimmer

Absolutely I am certain you were given the belt.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Is competition included in Kords portfolio? Maybe we could suggest some sort of contest to determine who is weak and must use the back entrance.


Ooh yes I like this!

religion (1d20+5)[*20*] to see if that's a thing

But what sort of contest would it be? Wrestle? Race? _Staring competition?_

----------


## redzimmer

Dance Off!

----------


## DrK

> !
> 
> Is competition included in Kords portfolio? Maybe we could suggest some sort of contest to determine who is weak and must use the back entrance.


Out comes the survivor style immunity trial

----------


## redzimmer

Once upon a time I had a barbarian-sorcerer hire a troupe of actors to pretend to be my entourage and I announced myself as a foreign prince and staged a parading entrance like Aladdin.

----------


## Stegyre

> Once upon a time I had a barbarian-sorcerer hire a troupe of actors to pretend to be my entourage and I announced myself as a foreign prince and staged a parading entrance like Aladdin.


As your legal counsel, I would argue that, if you hired them, they *are* your entourage.  :Small Wink:

----------


## redzimmer

> As your legal counsel, I would argue that, if you hired them, they *are* your entourage.


I see _someone_ didnt use Wisdom as the dump stat!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just been trying to read up to remember who all these notables are - lots of leads.

I'm fine with chasing dragons, sounds fun.

Remind me who/ what this _cleric of the Cudgel_ is?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Just finalising my spell selection

I see Merrick's got Mass Resist Energy but I thought I might also grab Energy Immunity for Mirriana & I. Thoughts?

Looking to limit AoE hp damage so Shield Other doesn't kill me!

----------


## RCgothic

I've not been too concerned about AoE damage because I take no damage on a successful save, but anything that held us both take less damage is probably a good idea given that we're the party damage sinks.

----------


## redzimmer

Its a 1-in-five shot guessing the right energy of the day. Never hurts to double up

----------


## redzimmer

Hiya DrK, I can't remember... did you okay Create Magic Tattoo for my spell list?

And if so, who wants one of these:

*Spell resistance equal to 10 + 1 per three caster levels. 
*+2 enhancement bonus to any one ability score 
*+1 spellcaster level.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spell resistance sounds wise, I think.

I also have available:

energy immunity x2
protection from energy (110hp) x4 (or more)

if anyone has suggests on how to utilise?

----------


## DrK

Zarina will cast....

Dragon skin (Black)
Shield
Greater Luminous armour (1d4)[*3*] Str damage, 2 hits of the wand lesser restore (1d4)[*4*] and (1d4)[*3*]
Mirror Image (1d4+4)[*6*] images


Any other spells or ready to enter the traitor's graves

@Starbin
She has heroics spells if there is a feat that Lan would like for the next 2 hours

----------


## Stegyre

> Hiya DrK, I can't remember... did you okay Create Magic Tattoo for my spell list?
> 
> And if so, who wants one of these:
> 
> *Spell resistance equal to 10 + 1 per three caster levels. 
> *+2 enhancement bonus to any one ability score 
> *+1 spellcaster level.


How many tattoos are we talking about? By RAW, a single character could have up to 3. Here is what would be useful for Taliesn:

* +2 competence bonus on attacks;
* +2 resistance bonus on all saves;
* Spell resistance
* +1 luck bonus on attacks;

(Yes, I know that's 4, and Taliesn can count that high. Just thought I'd rank them in order of likely usefulness: attack first, because he's an attack monster; improved saves second, to backup his concentration-save maneuvers; spell resistance next, because that's likely less reliable.)

----------


## RCgothic

I know I owe a post. I'm not gone! I'll try and put something together tomorrow.

----------


## Stegyre

Aiming to get an IC post up today.

----------


## RCgothic

Thanks. I'm a little bit paralysed by indecision. It would help to know what other people are planning so I can support them. First thing I'll get Protection Devotion up. Not sure which spell to lead with. Maybe Righteous Might if I'm going to get stuck into melee.

----------


## DrK

> Thanks. I'm a little bit paralysed by indecision. It would help to know what other people are planning so I can support them. First thing I'll get Protection Devotion up. Not sure which spell to lead with. Maybe Righteous Might if I'm going to get stuck into melee.


As Talsien has just rushed forward to engage Zarina will probably drop an area buff (like haste) and then move to engage at speed


@ Stegyre,
The rend is a single bonus hit that does double claw double damage with double strength bonus, not doubling the total of all the hits

----------


## Ghostfoot

I realised I forgot to cast my dailies, so without longstrider I'll be "double move, double move, oh combat is over".

Based on how my other games have been going recently, I think we can look forward to at least one character death this fight :/

----------


## DrK

> I realised I forgot to cast my dailies, so without longstrider I'll be "double move, double move, oh combat is over".
> 
> Based on how my other games have been going recently, I think we can look forward to at least one character death this fight :/


Poor Justen! Fear the glass golems

----------


## Stegyre

> @ Stegyre,
> The rend is a single bonus hit that does double claw double damage with double strength bonus, not doubling the total of all the hits


It's a bit crazy, but the RAW from MoI is, "If you hit a single target with at least two claw attacks . . . you can latch onto the opponent's body and tear the flesh. _This attack automatically deals double claw damage, including double your strength bonus._" (MoI p. 68)

I acknowledge, it's pretty insane, but I don't see another way to read it.

. . . and that's not even Tal's alpha strike.

----------


## DrK

@ RCgothic

Any thoughts on what you'll be doing with Mirriana, I have a dragon eager to strike back against the clawed monster that just assailed it

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, I've been pretty rubbish. Basically don't know what I want to do, but I'll start writing and see what happens.

----------


## redzimmer

+5 Sacred to all allies or just good-aligned? Also +5 to saves?

----------


## RCgothic

Yes, sacred. No alignment requirements for the ally. Evil allies still get a sacred bonus because Mirriana is Good.

No effect on saves.

----------


## Starbin

> Zarina will cast....
> 
> Dragon skin (Black)
> Shield
> Greater Luminous armour [roll0] Str damage, 2 hits of the wand lesser restore [roll1] and [roll2]
> Mirror Image [roll3] images
> 
> 
> Any other spells or ready to enter the traitor's graves
> ...


Hey all ... just got back home from a long extended stay in the hospital and Ive pretty much cut all my games, but as the longest running slow jam, Im going to try and keep up with this one.  For feats, would either a range version of Power Attack or the PF Deadly Aim be an option?

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm glad you're able to stick around for this.

I hope the recovery goes well for you & yours.

----------


## Stegyre

> I'm glad you're able to stick around for this.
> 
> I hope the recovery goes well for you & yours.


Likewise. Hope youre feeling better soon, S.

----------


## redzimmer

I third the sentiment. Post as often as you can, well keep an eye on the little guy when you cant.

----------


## Starbin

Thanks yall - I appreciate it. Ill wait on the answer regarding the feat before I post.  It will likely affect Lans actions.

----------


## DrK

> Hey all ... just got back home from a long extended stay in the hospital and Ive pretty much cut all my games, but as the longest running slow jam, Im going to try and keep up with this one.  For feats, would either a range version of Power Attack or the PF Deadly Aim be an option?


I think A deadly aim equivalent would be fine. But at -1/+1 not the higher damage of Pathfinder (as that would be i line with D&D power attack as well)

----------


## RCgothic

Pathfinder isn't actually more damaging except at level 1. It's much more prescriptive. You can't choose the amount of power attack, though it does give a better conversion rate.

At lvl 1 PF PA is -1 to attack and +1/2/3 to damage depending on type of weapon
At lvl 4 it's -2 to attack and +2/4/6.
Increases every 4 Bab thereafter.

At our current level assuming full BaB:
PF: -4 and +4/8/12 (fixed)
D&D: -15 and NA/+15/30 (variable)

Next level it changes to:
PF: -5 and +5/10/15 (fixed)
D&D: -16 and NA/+16/32 (variable)

----------


## RCgothic

Rolling saves:
Ref: (1d20+12)[*29*] DC22 Vs breath targeting everyone.
Ref: (1d20+12)[*32*] DC22 Vs breath targeting Mirriana/Merrick.

Edit: No sell. Zero damage to Mirriana and Elkist(shield other) due to prescient foresight.

How bad is Tal hurt?

----------


## RCgothic

I've got something clever I might be able to do, but it'd come with an XP cost. How would that be handled?

And how far apart are all the dragons exactly?

Edit: NVM, dragons are probably too wriggly for that idea to be effective. Still curious about xp components though.

----------


## Stegyre

> How bad is Tal hurt?


It's pretty bad . . .





. . . for the dragon.

If I correctly understand how Merrick's _Mass Resist Energy (Acid)_ works, that should block the dragon's breath in its entirety, as it's supposed to be 30 points per instance at levels 11 and above. Someone let me know if I'm wrong about that. 

My AC is only 28, yet the dragon still managed to miss with its bite attack. _I think its mother would be very disappointed_. Altogether, Tal takes 41 damage and immediately heals 2 of it, net -39, meaning "only" 139 HP left.  :Small Cool: 
#feelingsmug
#pridegoethbeforethefall

----------


## RCgothic

It looks like you've got that dragon covered, so Mirriana is going to leave you to it. She could do something to pin it down, but her protective aegis is better deployed around the rest of the team.

And I've been forgetting to roll manoeuvres:
R1: (9d5)[*24*] first three unique from SB, DS, DR, DtF and WRT.
R2: (1d2)[*1*] either of remaining 2 in order.

----------


## RCgothic

Urgh, I specifically typed that as rollv. (9d5)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*3*][*1*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*3*](21)

That's SB, DR and DtF, then the first of DS and WRT.

So all but WRT readied this turn.

----------


## Starbin

Lan will help free up Tal ...

*Save 1* - (1d20+21)[*32*] vs DC22
*Save 2* - (1d20+21)[*27*] vs DC22

----------


## Stegyre

> Lan will help free up Tal ...


Not sure that Tal needs freeing up. 🤔 Its true that sticky floor on the bridge keeps others from joining him, but remember: (1) theres only 1-soon p-to-be-dead dragon near me (the rest seem to be surrounding you guys, and (2) while that sticky floor stops you from reaching me, it does nothing at all to stop me from reaching you: Tal just effortlessly leaped that same distance to get where he now is (and worse-come-to-worse, he could even switch to his Step of the Wind stance and ignore difficult terrain).

Tals got this. Suggest people focus on the dragons around you.  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

Would mass fly help or we all good?

----------


## Starbin

> Not sure that Tal needs freeing up. 🤔 Its true that sticky floor on the bridge keeps others from joining him, but remember: (1) theres only 1-soon p-to-be-dead dragon near me (the rest seem to be surrounding you guys, and (2) while that sticky floor stops you from reaching me, it does nothing at all to stop me from reaching you: Tal just effortlessly leaped that same distance to get where he now is (and worse-come-to-worse, he could even switch to his Step of the Wind stance and ignore difficult terrain).
> 
> Tals got this. Suggest people focus on the dragons around you.


Lan can fly - so he can move, attack and get you moving onto the next dragon quicker.  He cannot take out a dragon on his own, however.  

If the target dies before he can help, Lan will redirect attacks at a different dragon (the one casting spells).

Oh, and I screwed up some rolls.

*Att 1* - (1d20+18)[*26*], *Skirmish* - (6d6)[*24*]
*Att 1* - (1d20+13)[*23*], *Skirmish* - (6d6)[*25*]
*Att 1* - (1d20+8)[*28*], *Skirmish* - (6d6)[*16*]

----------


## Starbin

Oh, possible Crit.
*Threat 3* - (1d20+8)[*10*], *Extra damage* - (2d4+16)[*19*]

EDIT: Ill presume that doesnt confirm  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

> Would mass fly help or we all good?


That would be useful. Would let us get at the dragons around us.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Would mass fly help or we all good?


I have fly (free action) if needed

Ref Saves vs breath DC22:
(1d20+19)[*25*]
(1d20+19)[*37*]

_Edit:
=> that's 14 damage from the bite, only_

----------


## DrK

Well with the warding spells and good saving throws that barrage of opening breath weapons was far less effective than I had hoped for! 

And with a two rounds Talsien's savage clawing and the skirmishing death from Lan* Dragon 1 = dead!* 

SR check for Merrick (1d20)[*1*]
Fort save for the dragon (1d20)[*4*]

*Elkist and Mirriana to act this round*

Hope my UK based players are enjoying the bank holiday with the first proper sun this year and US based players are having a nice Memorial day holiday and whatever celebration that entails.

----------


## RCgothic

Knew I should have cast Assay Spell Resistance first. :Small Sigh:

----------


## redzimmer

Spell penetration check (1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## Stegyre

Hm, if the swallowed Merrick is able to transpose with Tal . . .

----------


## RCgothic

Maximised disintegration!  :Small Eek:

----------


## redzimmer

> Hm, if the swallowed Merrick is able to transpose with Tal . . .


Depends. Can a swallowed creature do anything but cut their way out?

----------


## RCgothic

DM ruling required:

My armour is astral driftmetal:



> Armor crafted from astral driftmetal is fully effective against incorporeal attacks, as if it were made of force.


Wraithstrike:



> By presenting your weapon with an overly dramatic flourish and calling out with a sickly-sounding moan, you complete the spell. As you do so, your weapon becomes translucent almost to the point that you cannot see it, though it still weighs as heavily in your hand.
> 
> While this spell is in effect, your melee attacks are resolved as melee touch attacks rather than normal melee attacks.


Fluff-wise this sounds like it makes your weapon incorporeal (like a wraith) such that it bypasses regular armor. But RAW it is just a touch attack. Astral driftmetal is only effective against touch attacks if they're from an incorporeal source.

This is the difference between taking no damage and everything hitting. My AC is exactly equal to the lowest attack rolled, because unfortunately my shield feat doesn't work unless I'm next to Elkist and she's gone swooping. More party members should carry shields! Even bucklers count!

The amount of damage isn't a big deal. Plus I think I have something up my sleeve the dragon won't enjoy.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> my shield feat doesn't work unless I'm next to Elkist and she's gone swooping. More party members should carry shields! Even bucklers count!


Ah sorry, I knew your shield feat was helpful shielding _me_, I didn't realize it also helped _you_ if I was next to you. Note to future self: stay put.

*AoO:* vs #3 Lightning Sword (1d20+18)[*36*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon) damage (2d6+10)[*19*] (+8 str, +2 weapon) + shock (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## RCgothic

> Ah sorry, I knew your shield feat was helpful shielding _me_, I didn't realize it also helped _you_ if I was next to you. Note to future self: stay put.
> 
> *AoO:* vs #3 Lightning Sword [roll0] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon) damage [roll1] (+8 str, +2 weapon) + shock [roll2]


Couple of different things at work. 

Iron Guard's Glare: attacks against allies from threatened foes at -4. I'm large right now, so threaten a large area.

Shield Block: Immediate action confer shield bonus+4 to adjacent ally. (See also below)

Shield Wall: Mirriana gets +2 to shield bonus when fighting next to an ally also using a shield. This is synergistic with Shield Block. Also I've just realised there's possibly a permissive reading of this feat:




> When you and an adjacent ally are each using a shield, your*[pl]* shield bonus to Armor Class increases by 2.


Emphasis mine. Might be a bit cheeky.

Plus although the shield wall feat does directly benefit me, as we're usually connected by shield other it also indirectly protects you. :Small Wink:

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'll take it all!  :Small Smile: 

I haven't done a lot of play at this high a level, but it seems unless one has an insanely high AC you basically get hit every time. So + ~10AC is fine by me.

----------


## DrK

@RCGothic as its not a force effect or an ethereal effect I think it just hits touch in a non specific way

The shield wall wouldnt stack twice I dont think, so an ally couldnt get the shield wall boost for their shield and the shield block bonus 

Im just glad the dragons have managed to do something!

@ Redzimner
When swallowed its like your grappled so no somatic spells

----------


## redzimmer

So the class ability that Duplicates a spell I would do it somatic like a spell?

----------


## RCgothic

> @RCGothic as its not a force effect or an ethereal effect I think it just hits touch in a non specific way
> 
> The shield wall wouldnt stack twice I dont think, so an ally couldnt get the shield wall boost for their shield and the shield block bonus 
> 
> Im just glad the dragons have managed to do something!
> 
> @ Redzimner
> When swallowed its like your grappled so no somatic spells


One of these days astral driftmetal armour will be useful! Oh well, I've got two other ways to completely counter what the dragon just did. I think I'll go for the most ironic.


As for shields, let's see if I have this straight:

When next to an ally using a shield, shield wall feat covers Mirriana +2 to shield bonus, and the ally +2 to shield bonus.

If I use shield block for an ally not using a shield, that ally gets (shield bonus +2) +4. The effective total bonus is shield bonus +6.

If that ally is using a shield and already getting the +2 bonus for being Mirriana adjacent, then shield block confers (shield bonus +4) because the +2 from shield wall would be from the same source and so doesn't stack twice. The effective total bonus would be shield bonus +6.

----------


## RCgothic

Ring of spell battle to steal the wraithstrike. :Small Cool: 

No damage because my armour is strong enough without the touch bypass.

I'd also miscalculated my AC because I thought I was large - cast Divine Power not Righteous Might! So I would have still blocked two of the attacks without the ring, but this is funnier. They're not particularly powerful casters and I've got a lot of dispels prepared if necessary.

----------


## Stegyre

I've got to do some math to figure out where Tal is in relation to the remaining dragons:

0-point is 50' across our 100' bridge, where I think Mirriana is still standing. Original (now-dead) Dragon #1 was 80' from there, consisting of 30' swampland +50' of bridge, so Tal has ~80' to cover, at least half of which (50') is difficult terrain (and probably swamp is difficult, too). 

Hm, well, this is awkward. I can only move, at most, 60' this turn, and using all available tricks (switching stances and using morphic reach), my reach is "only" 15', so I'm just _barely_ out of reach of either remaining dragon. (For now, at least, I'm ignoring the Pythagorean theorem, which makes the dragons slightly further than that.)  :Small Sigh: 

EDIT: Okay, wait. I have a charge I can do. It's less than my best attack, but a little something, and it's a trick saved specifically for flying opponents, so appropriate for the dragon that's swallowed Merrick. Just don't be disappointed with the meager damage.

----------


## Starbin

Sorry ... I suppose I could have burnt some one shots to get five shots, but some would have likely missed.  Still, Lan probably did 100+ points of damage.  We should have his attention!

----------


## redzimmer

At least Ill only be taking Constriction damage.

----------


## redzimmer

Let's see if I could have succeeded a DC 24 Con check: (1d20)[*2*]

Yeah.

----------


## Stegyre

> Let's see if I could have succeeded a DC 24 Con check: [roll0]
> 
> Yeah.


Wait. Is the message here that you dont yet have a +22 concentration mod? *I am appalled.*

----------


## redzimmer

No one more disappointed than I.

----------


## Starbin

> No one more disappointed than I.


Or less surprised ...

----------


## DrK

Just *Elkist* to go now 

And the flying Drgaon is now dead! The savage charge from Talsien, the horrendous flurry of death from Lan and the flaming charge from Zarina have finsihed it off (helped that Tal got an additional +10 damage from Zarina's Leading the Charge stance)


For Elkist - there is only the dragon on the ground near the bridge beside mirriana currently alive

@ Redzimmer ; you can take a move action to climb out the dead throat as you like

----------


## RCgothic

It's funny how people still refer to Mirriana as Constable. Serious Odo vibes.  :Small Amused:

----------


## DrK

> It's funny how people still refer to Mirriana as Constable. Serious Odo vibes.


She doesn't have a temple of her own (yet) to be high priestess or Abottess of (though the latter would be more sisters of battle vibe)

----------


## redzimmer

And yet Tal is the shifter. Curious.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just *Elkist* to go now 
> 
> And the flying Drgaon is now dead! The savage charge from Talsien, the horrendous flurry of death from Lan and the flaming charge from Zarina have finsihed it off (helped that Tal got an additional +10 damage from Zarina's Leading the Charge stance)
> 
> 
> For Elkist - there is only the dragon on the ground near the bridge beside mirriana currently alive
> 
> @ Redzimmer ; you can take a move action to climb out the dead throat as you like


Roger that - will be on to it tonight when I get home.

----------


## Ghostfoot

rerolling damage (2d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## RCgothic

Appropos of nothing, could you describe the current game weather for me DrK?

----------


## DrK

> Appropos of nothing, could you describe the current game weather for me DrK?


Cloudy and overcast with a light wind. So not bad, bit not great. Traditional slightly dreary swamp weather

----------


## RCgothic

Well it could have been worse for her. I might have summoned a hurricane. :Small Amused: 

But yeah, things not looking great for that dragon TBH.

----------


## redzimmer

And then Illthane's _mate_ appears...

"*MY BABIES!!*"

----------


## Starbin

Waiting for the ruling on what happens to the dragon.  Funny enough, Lan is a better flyer and faster that it is right now.  But not sure the Halfling wants to be alone with the dragon 180 away from the party.

If our clumsy flyer falls, thatll be muy bueno!

----------


## DrK

Well on its turn it will come crashing down unless it makes the strenth check due its lack of flight
The windstorm Fort save (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

And so our winged friend is blow back (1d6)[*5*] x 10 feet. If 3 or higher than the dragon will be spalshing down in the swampy water all tangled and feeling extremely sad

----------


## RCgothic

No regular projectiles can penetrate the Windstorm, so we're going to have to move up together or hit with ranged spells.

A DC32 strength check is ... not easy. +12 STR modifier (34 STR) required just to have a *chance* of success on a NAT20. Strength Checks are untrained skill checks with no automatic successes or failures. And wriggling out takes a minute even on a successful check.

My other thought earlier in the battle was to use Limited Wish to cast Freezing Sphere and encase them in the swamp ice. But I figured they'd be able to break out of that one too easily.

----------


## Starbin

> No regular projectiles can penetrate the Windstorm, so we're going to have to move up together or hit with ranged spells.


Well crap.  But is he 80 away?  Since he was only 130 horizontal? If so, does that negate the ranged attack issues and count as w/in the eye of the storm?

Otherwise, bad moment to be a ranged martial class.  Gym haste and flight are going to go unused for the rest of the round ... and perhaps fight.

Nice move RCG ... now go get him, Tal!

----------


## Stegyre

Well, as I understand it, the wind is blowing strongly in our direction from 40 away from us to the dragon, 130 away. No one is approaching closer than 90 until amir dismisses that.

----------


## Starbin

I thought he started 130 away laterally, and was blown back 50 ... towards us (based on DrKs roll).  Where did the 40 come from?

----------


## Stegyre

You may be right. I didn't check the dragon's blowback. The 40' comes from the 80'-diameter eye-of-the-storm Mir has placed around us. If the dragon was blown back 50', that means we can get to 40' away: 0 (where we are) + 40 (to the edge of the eye) - 130 (original horizontal distance to dragon) + 50 (possible dragon blowback) = -40.

----------


## Starbin

> You may be right. I didn't check the dragon's blowback. The 40' comes from the 80'-diameter eye-of-the-storm Mir has placed around us. If the dragon was blown back 50', that means we can get to 40' away: 0 (where we are) + 40 (to the edge of the eye) - 130 (original horizontal distance to dragon) + 50 (possible dragon blowback) = -40.


Ah, yes ... diameter, not radius.  Yup, 40.  Again, sounds like a Tal moment  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

Just need to pass a save. :Small Tongue: 

But I'll move the eye of the storm along with us next turn. And it doesn't prevent spells.

----------


## RCgothic

If this dragon is roundly defeated, how about we break combat and decide what to do with it.

Either we kill, or we show mercy.

I'm not sure we could enforce regular justice process, especially not in this land, but I have a Geas spell I could cast to ease things a bit. Something along the lines of "Earn forgiveness from my mentor Manzorian."

Geas wouldn't be easy to circumvent, but we could also give Manzorian a heads up to prepare something a bit more ironclad. Even if it's just re-casting Geas at a higher caster level.

I think I'd prefer that to kill.

----------


## redzimmer

The redeemed et al from Book of Exalted Deeds could come into effect over time. 

A _dragon companion_ feat might be appropriate. P

Id recommend Elkist be our ambassador of peace here, what with CHA and a certain drow paladin je ne se quois

----------


## Starbin

Well, if our fearless leader directs it, Lan will comply.  But he hates leaving future enemies behind.  Case in point - these lizards now.  Not sure if the dragons raised to be evil, by an evil dragon, working for a tyrant of a devil-worshipper.  Not sure redemption is in the cards.

While there is some precedence with the mind flatter babies, I think, this is different.  The dragons were old enough to make choices, plot and ambush us.  Fortunately, Lan is practical, but still good - he wont murder anyone Mir doesnt want to murder  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Haha, well picked up on my wobbling position as a player on "always evil" races. And Mirriana definitely once executed a thug in diamond lake because she didn't believe in the system bringing him to justice. The mind-flayer babies literally needed the brains of intelligent creatures for sustenance though. Dragons aren't the same class of monster. And she now believes in her own ability to enforce this rehabilitation, which makes a big difference.

Naximarra has been raised in an evil family. Evil was the easy choice. Now she gets the chance to choose redemption if she wants. Or she can choose death if she prefers. The Geas would be there to help prevent backsliding, combined with whatever Manzorian can think up. And maybe it would be a worthwhile investment for him.

(I will definitely be mentioning the horrific fate its mother had in store for its siblings in the marsh.)

I think trying to redeem a black dragon is the slightly more interesting choice over straight executing it.

----------


## Starbin

No worries ... Im down.  And given shes growing as a holy roller consorting with celestial, it makes sense.  Lan will grumble Star Wars style about bad feelings, but hell stay inline.  

And storytelling is also better when the road isnt all peaches and cream.

----------


## RCgothic

> The redeemed et al from Book of Exalted Deeds could come into effect over time. 
> 
> A _dragon companion_ feat might be appropriate. P
> 
> Id recommend Elkist be our ambassador of peace here, what with CHA and a certain drow paladin je ne se quois


The Dragon Cohort feat is cool (although it's a while before any of us get any new feats), but the dragon "effective character level" from Draconomicon is broken, even with the -3 reduction the feat allows.

E.g. A Young Silver Dragon is CR7.

That makes it roughly equivalent to a lvl 7 character. A lvl 7 cohort can be taken by a lvl 9 character with leadership, or lvl 8 with the improved cohort feat.

But using Draconomicon, a Young Silver Dragon has an effective character level of 18, or 15 with the Dragon Cohort feat. That means a lvl 17 character can take it. That's a 10 level difference, not 1 or 2.

Requires some house ruling.

I have a character in another game, Mia, who at level 18 goes around with a 25HD silver dragon cohort. The dragon is BY FAR not the most powerful part of that pairing. Although admittedly Mia is Gestalt.

----------


## redzimmer

Well well just ship it to the dragon equivalent of Time Variance Authority and send it on its scaly path to redemption.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm good with mercy too. 

Characters can grumble all they like 'in character' but as a player I'll have them opt for mercy every time. 

Executions are not a fun part of the game (for me) unless it's taken care of offscreen by 'the powers that be'.

----------


## RCgothic

> Well well just ship it to the dragon equivalent of Time Variance Authority and send it on its scaly path to redemption.


I don't think that's generally what the Time Variance Authority does... Most of their "acquisitions" tend to get pruned.

----------


## redzimmer

> I don't think that's generally what the Time Variance Authority does... Most of their "acquisitions" tend to get pruned.


Just a specific one I have in mind, all green and mischievous

----------


## Starbin

Oh you!  Pop culture reference in an Age of Worms game?  How very modern!

----------


## redzimmer

Since _hes been here all along,_ maybe GoatT can escort her to Spellport.

----------


## RCgothic

Ok, that's enough spotlight hogging from me. :Small Red Face: 

Next up, (after Naximarra is out of eyesight) we've got to search the bodies and locate the horde. And if anyone has a sending prepared we should probably give Manzorian a heads up.  :Small Eek: 

Hope there aren't too many more battles today, I went pretty Nova!

----------


## DrK

> Ok, that's enough spotlight hogging from me.
> 
> Next up, (after Naximarra is out of eyesight) we've got to search the bodies and locate the horde. And if anyone has a sending prepared we should probably give Manzorian a heads up. 
> 
> Hope there aren't too many more battles today, I went pretty Nova!


It was a very impressive display though!

----------


## redzimmer

Memo to self, still spell feat.

----------


## redzimmer

For mechanics, is this effect considered poison?

(1d20+8)[*26*]

If so Buers got my back.

----------


## Starbin

> as Tal joins him the shifter can feel the presence of emanating from the pool of toxic liquid but his telepathic abailities detect no other thoughts


@DrK - The presence of what?  An entity or simply the presence of toxic liquid?

----------


## DrK

> @DrK - The presence of what?  An entity or simply the presence of toxic liquid?


Tal cannot tell
Its a strong evil aura from the pool

----------


## RCgothic

Well that's friendly.

We can all get down there using a charge of Mirriana's ring of four winds for feather fall.

----------


## redzimmer

Maybe Gutsav Wind will clear the air.

----------


## Stegyre

Everyones good friend, Gustav Wind.

Thanks to his pauldrons of health, Tal doesnt need to roll a save. Hes immune to disease, nausea, and sickening (among his other immunities).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

That's a good point. Due to her Divine Health Mirriana has immunity to all diseases including magical.

Although technically I guess Nauseated and Sickened aren't necessarily as a result of a disease, so she's still susceptible to both.

Need to remember she has that though!

----------


## Starbin

Fort save vs DC21: (1d20+16)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs Fort DC21 (1d10+23)[*30*]

----------


## RCgothic

That is one ugly monster!

Yikes, Ilthane must have been really mad to unleash that! And her children lived down here? Maybe not so much since her temper tantrum.

----------


## Starbin

Curious - can Z change the feat shes providing Lan?  Getting Imp Precise Shot would be nice.

----------


## RCgothic

I believe the feat granted by the Heroics spell is chosen at the time of casting and there is no mechanism to change it.

----------


## Starbin

Gotcha.  Thanks.  On a bonus note, I keep forgetting that I use force javelins ... suck incorporeal creature!

PS - I take it ghostly acid wraith is still visible, right?

----------


## DrK

> Gotcha.  Thanks.  On a bonus note, I keep forgetting that I use force javelins ... suck incorporeal creature!
> 
> PS - I take it ghostly acid wraith is still visible, right?


Currently only Elkist can see it with detect spirits
Everyone can only see a shimmer or ripple on the acid pool

----------


## RCgothic

Yikes. DC30 and 6 STR drain is not friendly. 

Fort: (1d20+19)[*24*]
Ref: (1d20+12)[*32*]

That's no acid damage, but full strength drain. Ouch.

----------


## DrK

Zarina Saves 
Fort (1d20+20)[*33*]
Reflex (1d20+18)[*19*]

@ RCGothic - Yes, that DC30 was a surprise when I read that. Its a nasty beastie

----------


## redzimmer

Er mechanics question, how many rounds since I emerged from the dragons maw. This will determine if Im at negative HP

----------


## RCgothic

At least 10 minutes for the casting of Quest. Plus a couple of minutes for searching bodies, locating the lair, letting Lan scout ahead.

100+ rounds at minimum.

----------


## DrK

> Er mechanics question, how many rounds since I emerged from the dragons maw. This will determine if Im at negative HP


What RCGothic said  :Small Smile:

----------


## Starbin

> Er mechanics question, how many rounds since I emerged from the dragons maw. This will determine if Im at negative HP


We are the worst friends ever if we didnt give you time to heal ...

----------


## Stegyre

Once again testing my system knowledge:

It's stregnth _drain_, not strength damage, so Tal's Strongheart Vest won't protect (at least, not until he gets a waist chakra bind for it -- but last feat, I went for a shoulder bind for my pauldrons to protect from a different drain  :Small Wink: ).

Also, as Tal hasn't gone yet, he's flat footed. That means no immediate action so no using any concentration-for-save maneuvers. Going to have to take this the old fashioned way:

*Ref* - (1d20+13)[*30*]
*Fort* - (1d20+15)[*28*]

Halfway, at least, so that's 49/2=25 acid damage -20 from Merrick's spell = 5 _Ha! I laugh at your pathetic efforts!_ but 6 strength drain _Ugh! That smarts. Down 25%._

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC30 vs acid (1d20+21)[*26*] +1 for haste = *27*
Fort DC30 vs poison (1d20+25)[*37*]

_Warding of the spirits_ is in effect. Anyone within 10ft of Elkist receives +2 AC (deflection) and +2 save (resistance) vs spirits (as per magic circle vs evil)

----------


## Stegyre

> _Warding of the spirits_ is in effect. Anyone within 10ft of Elkist receives +2 AC (deflection) and +2 save (resistance) vs spirits (as per magic circle vs evil)


Oh! Does that cover Tal? It would make a HUGE difference in his rolls. (He then makes his fort save, doesnt suffer the -6 strength, and all his attacks have another +3 to hit and +3 damage.)

(Okay, due to bad rolls on insubstantiality, its not the biggest difference, but I think it may change a miss to a hit, giving him 2 hits and rend damage, which altogether would more than quadruple the damage he does otherwise this turn. #mathisfun)

----------


## redzimmer

Yay full health -19 isnt the end of me.

All of you remember the +1 reflex for _haste_

----------


## RCgothic

It wouldn't have been anyway, but what is your current health situation?

----------


## redzimmer

> It wouldn't have been anyway, but what is your current health situation?


20 HP from a princely Ill take Frail as a flaw! Whats the worst that can happen? 39.

Collegiate Wizard is still worth it.

----------


## Starbin

Possible crit ...
*Threat* - (1d20+22)[*29*], *Damage* - (1d4+12)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

Zarina SR check (1d20+16)[*33*] (1d20+16)[*25*] 
Tal acid damage from hitting it (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

Merrick. Mirrian and Elkist to go at the top of round 2

Its a pretty mean beast!

----------


## Stegyre

> Zarina SR check [roll0]  [roll1] 
> Tal acid damage from hitting it [roll2]


I purposefully didnt worry about any damage from using natural weapons, confident the acid resistance more than covers it. Please note the increase to my damage, thanks to Ghostfoots spell. Ill go back and edit the spoiler in my IC post accordingly.

----------


## Starbin

Everyone good out there?  Hopefully so!

----------


## DrK

> Everyone good out there?  Hopefully so!


Well, recovering from the suspense of the Football and the penalties, but aside from that I am good. 
Had the joy of Total Warrior obstacle race on friday night after  break from 2 years of events due to the pandemic which was great


In the game, just need Elkist and Mirriana to go  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Everyone good out there?  Hopefully so!


All good here thanks. Madly rushing to get things done as one more day of work then headed away for school holidays with my family. Then lots of time for gaming as we all relax and do nothing for a week or so. I can't wait.

I hope you & yours are going well.

In the meantime, if the game needs an action at a pinch for Elkist (which it does), she can just blast again Chastise Spirits: 30ft burst (11d6)[*31*] Will DC28 for half

----------


## DrK

@ Redzimmer

The potions are permanent effects (like manuals of Int etc)

----------


## RCgothic

Much as I'd like an inherent bonus or two, I don't think I'll be taking any permanently form-altering potions. Celeste probably wouldn't approve, and Mirriana's not so lacking in vanity it wouldn't bother her either.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Stegyre

> Much as I'd like an inherent bonus or two, I don't think I'll be taking any permanently form-altering potions. Celeste probably wouldn't approve, and Mirriana's not so lacking in vanity it wouldn't bother her either.


Yeah, not that I wish to loot-hog, but the bodily transformation stuff has kind of been Tals jam. A charisma bonus doesnt really do much for me, but Im happy to take one or both unless someone else wants them.

I assume this will stack with the +1 str he got earlier from Ilthanes elixir?

----------


## redzimmer

I'll only take the CHA one if Elkist does not want it. A few bony plates won't make much difference in the life of a binder.

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I'll only take the CHA one if Elkist does not want it. A few bony plates won't make much difference in the life of a binder.


Go for it  :Small Smile: . I kinda feel like RCG - inherent bonuses are welcome but turning into a klingon not so much.

----------


## redzimmer

Slit-pupil eyes would be quite fetching on a halfling.

----------


## Starbin

> Slit-pupil eyes would be quite fetching on a halfling.


All that to get to zero on Cha?  Meh

----------


## redzimmer

Well maybe someone will want to buy it. Merrick will down the potion before we headed back to the city.

----------


## RCgothic

I could use a recap for why we're here, I've come a little unstuck from this plot hook.

This "sinner's rest" place has something to do with a mad priest and a temple of the cudgel below it? And he might have had dealings with Balakarde?

The other way of approaching Lashonna would be through attendance of Zeech's ball.

----------


## Stegyre

Are we okay then with Tal taking the +1 Str/+1 Con potion then?

----------


## RCgothic

I'm ok with that.

----------


## redzimmer

Im all for that.

Since were in a place possibly with contagions, I suggest staying near me:

*Delay Diseases and Poisons*: Each ally within 30 feet of you gains temporary immunity to poison and disease. Allies within the area make saving throws against disease and poison effects normally, but they do not incur the effects of failure as long as they stay within 30 feet of you. An ally that leaves the area immediately suffers all the effects for any missed saves.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I have ye olde paladin's immunity to disease.

----------


## RCgothic

Mirriana - immune.
Tal - immune.
Elkist - immune.
Merrick - immune.
Lan and Zarina - delayed effect whilst near Merrick.

Not bad! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## redzimmer

Could non-magical Madness be considered a disease? If so if I stand close to the matron she may have a cruel moment of clarity. 

(1d20+24)[*32*] Spellcraft. Any telltale signs of magical madness.

(1d20+8)[*14*] Heal check. Does she have the symptoms of a mental illness?

----------


## DrK

> Could non-magical Madness be considered a disease? If so if I stand close to the matron she may have a cruel moment of clarity. 
> 
> [roll0] Spellcraft. Any telltale signs of magical madness.
> 
> [roll1] Heal check. Does she have the symptoms of a mental illness?


Her madness seems to be of the profound and the mundane variety

----------


## DrK

Its been ~ 3 hours from the Acid writh fight so any   min per level or 10 mins per level spells have worn off

----------


## redzimmer

Just the overland flight and my vestiges to guard me now. And about 11 more hours of protection from arrows

----------


## redzimmer

Oh silly me, I forgot all about that bony-ridge potion. So my bluff was *slightly* less bad.

----------


## Stegyre

> Oh silly me, I forgot all about that bony-ridge potion. So my bluff was *slightly* less bad.


Yeah, I forgot to add mine, too. Added now. Just gave me odd numbers on St and Con, so the only really noticeable thing is the cool-looking dragon eyes. *Females love vertical pupils with deep amethyst irises. Makes you look like a good hunter. Everyone knows this.*

(N.B.: the description said "vertical eyelids," but I'm pretty sure vertical pupils is what was intended.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Starbin

Dang, the dice have it in for ol Lan ... even when hes looking right at the pile of evil ropes.

Did it see through his invisibility?

----------


## DrK

> Dang, the dice have it in for ol Lan ... even when hes looking right at the pile of evil ropes.
> 
> Did it see through his invisibility?


The golem can indeed see through invisibility. He's an effective guard construct

----------


## Starbin

Copy that ...

----------


## redzimmer

So, we scrapping stealth, or should I make way down there more subtly?

----------


## Starbin

> So, we scrapping stealth, or should I make way down there more subtly?


After two heavy swats through stealth and invisibility, I think the time for sneaking is past ...

----------


## redzimmer

Well think really hard at me a description so I can K:A what we already know we're up against.

(1d20+24)[*42*] Knowledge: Aracana

I know enough to be glad I kept some Alchemist's Fire and Liquid Fire handy.

----------


## Stegyre

Tal's uncanny dodge means the attack misses. Wheeee! He reports the attack to the rest of the party, but now he's just got to bide his time until his turn in the initiative order.

----------


## DrK

A gentled prod for Lan, Mirriana, Elkist....  :Small Smile:

----------


## Starbin

Sorry ... I owe a response.  My bad!

----------


## Ghostfoot

As do I.....

----------


## Starbin

Trying for an Acro to move 10 as a free action

*Tumble vs DC40* - (1d20+36)[*44*]

----------


## Stegyre

I can't remember the last time I had to calculate Tal's grapple modifier, but thanks to Girralon Arms, open arms chakra, and high strength, he's got a respectable +23. He doesn't just beat the grapple, he beats it handily.

*Stupid pile of ropes and rags! I mean that literally: there's no intelligence here, at all.*

----------


## DrK

> I can't remember the last time I had to calculate Tal's grapple modifier, but thanks to Girralon Arms, open arms chakra, and high strength, he's got a respectable +23. He doesn't just beat the grapple, he beats it handily.
> 
> *Stupid pile of ropes and rags! I mean that literally: there's no intelligence here, at all.*


I suspected that would be the case to be honest

----------


## DrK

Zarina Know dungeoneering (1d20+17)[*27*]

----------


## RCgothic

Saw a D&D meme recently that I thought was interesting:

Your character is now the BBEG. Why?

I think it's interesting to think about what could make a character snap or turn to evil.

For Mirriana I think she's been leaving behind her initial ruthless streak thanks to the other party members and Celeste, but it could come back rather quickly if something happened to them. She's most likely on a roaring rampage of revenge against those responsible and the new party have to try and stop her.

----------


## redzimmer

Merrick? All he has to do is listen to his visitors instead of treating them like bugging phone apps.

----------


## DrK

Hey all,

Sorry fpr the lack of posting (in all my games) a mixture or work and being floored for a few days by my winter covid booster means I've been off line for a bit. But getting caught up

----------


## redzimmer

> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry fpr the lack of posting (in all my games) a mixture or work and being floored for a few days by my winter covid booster means I've been off line for a bit. But getting caught up


Take your time. I'm not exactly in a rush. We just vibe the Age occasionally.

----------


## Starbin

> Saw a D&D meme recently that I thought was interesting:
> 
> Your character is now the BBEG. Why?
> 
> I think it's interesting to think about what could make a character snap or turn to evil.
> 
> For Mirriana I think she's been leaving behind her initial ruthless streak thanks to the other party members and Celeste, but it could come back rather quickly if something happened to them. She's most likely on a roaring rampage of revenge against those responsible and the new party have to try and stop her.


Interesting.  Not sure Lan would ever be the BBEG.  Perhaps a high place in an Assassin's Guild, but he'd be more likely to work for the BBEG as a Lt than be the actual Big Boss himself.  That being said, the call to the dark side would likely be paved with several questionable tasks that are "for the greater good."  Eventually you realize you are a damn long way from the 'good' ... but at this point, how can you justify the choices you made if you don't follow through?

----------


## Stegyre

> Saw a D&D meme recently that I thought was interesting:
> 
> Your character is now the BBEG. Why?
> 
> I think it's interesting to think about what could make a character snap or turn to evil.


Hard to say, with Tal. Like Lan, Tal is more Dragon than BBEG -- the one the BBEG sends after the good guys to give them nightmares. (Body morphing is *great* nightmare fuel, just ask that Freddie Krueger guy.)

Long-long-term, it's a matter of Zryxog the mindflayer slowly taking over. That's to be expected, as illitihids are born telepaths (and much smarter than Tal), so eventually, the greater and more cunning intellect wins out. Mindflayers, however, don't play second fiddle to anyone, so I see Tal working as The Dragon for decades as Zryxog subtly lays his own plans to become the true BBEG. It would be a multilayered story.

----------


## DrK

For Zarina to turn Evil she would have to lose her faith, so would have to be seduced away from heronious by a magic/fire evil deity. Then if shes given magical power she could drop to the evil side a bit more 

Feeling better now after more than a week of migraines from my winter booster jab so will try and progress things once more

----------


## DrK

The chamber is 100ft long (W to East) by 50ft tall and 50ft wide (N to S). Your stairs come out the ceiling and arrive at the western corner and the statue is 80ft away at the eastern edge. Lan recahed the floor and is ~60ft from it and nothing has happened. Everyone esle is on the stairs attached to the wall at the western edge. 

Anyone doing anything in particular or just heading down and exploring?

----------


## redzimmer

Oh right. It might have been Julienne or Claire who snagged the Faceless' One's head for a bounty. I think I remember someone doing it anyway. 


idk I was an elf at the time.

----------


## DrK

Hey all,
Sorry I've been slow. Its been carnage at work so I'm behind on all things forum related. I shoudl be back shortly though to bring things back on track to push through this chapter of the AP, then we are in the final stretch!

----------


## Starbin

Woosah! Hope all is better!

----------


## redzimmer

Oh dear. Well keep yourself happy and healthy. No fun doing PbP if it's another chore to get done.

----------


## Starbin

Does this guy count as a magic user, undead or construct?

----------


## DrK

Arcanist as he has some spell like abilities (but is not undead or construct)

----------


## Stegyre

Hm, I think Tal's mindsight will tell us what type it is, as well as (generally) how smart it is. Both may be useful bits of information.

----------


## Starbin

> Arcanist as he has some spell like abilities (but is not undead or construct)


Cool - I updated Lan's damage totals in the post.

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, it's on me to post something. Will try and get my act in gear.

----------


## DrK

I cant criticise RCGothic given how slow Ive been of late
Just a busy time of year

Its got Int16 ish

----------


## DrK

I keep forgetting how absolutely savage Lan's full attacks are nowadays, he's an absolute damage machine! 
It taken some pain so curious to see what the Cleric unleashes before it gets to act and bring the pain

----------


## Starbin

When I can get the free swift move (Travel Devotion) it helps.  Of course, thats a one a day thing right now and I cant justify the shenanigans to take a class of cleric to fuel it more 😜

----------


## redzimmer

I choose to believe it was the magical slippers Merrick lovingly crafted for you.

----------


## DrK

Know Devition check fo Zarina (1d20+25)[*34*]

----------


## DrK

Fire damage (3d6+10)[*19*], (3d6+10)[*15*], (3d6+10)[*17*],

----------


## RCgothic

Yikes that thing is nasty!

Rolling some manoeuvres, forgot last round. Not granted: (1d5)[*4*]

All but douse the flames.

----------


## DrK

> Yikes that thing is nasty!
> 
> Rolling some manoeuvres, forgot last round. Not granted: [roll0]
> 
> All but douse the flames.


Its gone slightly Nova using both of its 1/day "god abilities" on Round 1
- One of them being a boost to many things for a very short duration. But its needed against the savagery of this party!

----------


## RCgothic

Ok, if Merrick's got the dispel I'll keep my immediate action counterspell to myself. Shield Block for Elkist it is! 

+13 AC Vs the first attack against Elkist. Note also that I have Iron Guard's Glare, so subtract 4 from the attack rolls against Elkist as well. And a reminder of +5 sacred to AC from protection devotion and +4 deflection to AC thanks to Mass Shield of Faith.

The bite does hit Mirriana though, so that's 33-5 = 28 damage now, /2 by Shield Other is 14 to Mirriana and 14 to Elkist now, and 2 to Mirriana and 2 to Elkist at the end of the turn.

----------


## redzimmer

Im guessing Vecna gives vision boosts to the beastie so I dont want to waste a displacement

----------


## Stegyre

Crit confirmation, just in case: (1d20+27)[*38*]

----------


## DrK

Another Christmas passes! Thats about 6 or 7 now for this game 
So many holiday returns and hope you are hale , healthy and happy

Ive a new job, which should allow more time for gaming so I can aim for a 22 resolution to update more so we can smash through the feast and get onto book 8 for the home straight of the Age of Worms

----------


## redzimmer

And I resolve to carry on, all the while head-canoning a tale of Hal, Goattracker and our other left-behinders as they fight the Giants of Geoff.

----------


## RCgothic

> Another Christmas passes! Thats about 6 or 7 now for this game 
> So many holiday returns and hope you are hale , healthy and happy
> 
> Ive a new job, which should allow more time for gaming so I can aim for a 22 resolution to update more so we can smash through the feast and get onto book 8 for the home straight of the Age of Worms


It's our 9th actually!  :Small Wink: 

'13
'14
'15
'16
'17
'18
'19
'20
'21

🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄

I'm not going anywhere! I'll try and get my turn in tomorrow. Mostly just going to try and weather the assault I think.

----------


## Stegyre

> It's our 9th actually!


It's all blending together in my head . . .


*MERRY CHRISTMAS*, everyone, on two feet or four.

----------


## DrK

9th! Wow,  I hadnt realised this game was as old as my son! That is very impressive

Edit: a dispel check of 24 did not dispel the spiritual weapon

----------


## redzimmer

> 9th! Wow,  I hadnt realised this game was as old as my son! That is very impressive
> 
> Edit: a dispel check of 24 did not dispel the spiritual weapon


Outlasted my marriage too. 2020 and 2020.5 were crap editions. At least Kyuss is constant.

----------


## DrK

So awaiting Miriana, Elkist and Lan for their turns fighting the Ebon God monstrosity

----------


## Stegyre

> Outlasted my marriage too. 2020 and 2020.5 were crap editions. At least Kyuss is constant.


Oh, wow, you, too? So that's one child, one wedding, two divorces . . .

Quite the campaign!

----------


## RCgothic

I suspect a 21 isn't enough to hit. Shame.

Oh well, go get 'im again Stegyre. :Small Big Grin: 

Also yes, I will trigger an AOO for myself. :Small Eek:

----------


## Stegyre

Damage rolls, because if at first you don't succeed . . .

*damage* - (2d6+16)[*24*]
*damage* - (2d6+16)[*21*]
*damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*]
*damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*]
*damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*]
*damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*]

EDIT: Meh, definitely the low side of average, but I think my to-hits were high enough I should have a good number landing, and it's going to make for a bad day for tri-partite deific abominations.

----------


## DrK

> Outlasted my marriage too. 2020 and 2020.5 were crap editions. At least Kyuss is constant.





> Oh, wow, you, too? So that's one child, one wedding, two divorces . . .
> 
> Quite the campaign!


Sorry to hear that for your guys. I hope 2022 is a kick ass year for you both

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Ok, if Merrick's got the dispel I'll keep my immediate action counterspell to myself. Shield Block for Elkist it is! 
> 
> +13 AC Vs the first attack against Elkist. Note also that I have Iron Guard's Glare, so subtract 4 from the attack rolls against Elkist as well. And a reminder of +5 sacred to AC from protection devotion and +4 deflection to AC thanks to Mass Shield of Faith.
> 
> The bite does hit Mirriana though, so that's 33-5 = 24 damage now, /2 by Shield Other is 13 to Mirriana and 13 to Elkist now, and 2 to Mirriana and 2 to Elkist at the end of the turn.


Wow I think that +13 AC gives Elkist AC 53 which it _just_ hits.

So 25 + 13 + 2 = 40 damage.

----------


## redzimmer

> Sorry to hear that for your guys. I hope 2022 is a kick ass year for you both


As long as the Age looms I'll keep fighting.

----------


## Starbin

I'm sorry to read / hear / see the toll time can take on folks.  So many highs and lows to create the journey we call life.  Let me say this before I slip from waxing poetic to slinging BS ... it has been truly a pleasure being in this game with y'all.  Thanks for letting me crash the party ... seven years ago  :Small Big Grin: 

Here's too many more!

----------


## redzimmer

Lol. Like Boy Willie of the Silver Horde. Our newcomer is still an oldtimer.

----------


## RCgothic

> Lol. Like Boy Willie of the Silver Horde. Our newcomer is still an oldtimer.




Pratchett.  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

Clearly you are a pony of culture.

----------


## Stegyre

> Sorry to hear that for your guys. I hope 2022 is a kick ass year for you both


I assure you, the campaign had nothing to do with it.  :Small Big Grin: 

It's been kick-ass years since 2018, so I'm good. Optimistic for 2022. As a mild introvert, it turns out pandemics are very good for me. Embarrassed to say I've been thriving.



> Pratchett.


I haven't read nearly enough Pratchett.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## RCgothic

Boy Willie is in _Interesting Times_ and _The Last Hero_ I believe.

I'm actually in the middle of a Pratchett marathon just now! Just started _Guards! Guards!_

----------


## redzimmer

> Boy Willie is in _Interesting Times_ and _The Last Hero_ I believe.
> 
> I'm actually in the middle of a Pratchett marathon just now! Just started _Guards! Guards!_


My 10 yo daughter is just old enough to start the Tiffany Aching books. I hope she gets interested.

----------


## DrK

Attack roll on Zarina (1d20+33)[*34*]

----------


## RCgothic

And the OOC is back. :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Excellent. I'm glad our OOC is back.... Bring on the Ebon Triad's overgod

----------


## DrK

After Mirriana dropping the dispel bomb the Spiritual Weapon is also gone along with the 2 other buffs that were present  (and its Shield of Faith was crushed)
Poor little statue

----------


## redzimmer

You try to manifest the alamagamation of three deities and a bunch of meddlesome do-gooders just mess things up.

----------


## RCgothic

> After Mirriana dropping the dispel bomb the Spiritual Weapon is also gone along with the 2 other buffs that were present  (and its Shield of Faith was crushed)
> Poor little statue


 :Xykon:  _Power, it isn't something you put on or take off like a jacket. It's something you just ARE.

 If you can lose it just by blowing a few caster checks, you never really had any power in the first place, see what I'm saying?_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Keeping out of everyone's way down here, just minding it's own business...

----------


## Starbin

So do the spiritual weapon attacks occur this round?  Or does it disappear before wrecking Lans shiz?

----------


## DrK

> So do the spiritual weapon attacks occur this round?  Or does it disappear before wrecking Lans shiz?


You got the attacks I rolled IC, but then it vanished after that so no more attacks in future rounds

----------


## redzimmer

Hold on. I gotta stop doing the paladins job for a minute and do the wizards job. -Mir, probably

----------


## RCgothic

She's multi-purpose like that. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Hello all.

So just waiting on Merrick and Tal for this round then the Overgod (a very overly confident name for a monster) can return the flurry of attacks its received this round

----------


## Stegyre

Expect to get my post up tomorrow (Sunday).

EDIT: Nat. 1s are still fumbles, right -- even for demigods (or whatevers)? (Kinda embarrassing that this thing can only miss me on automatics, but AC is not my strong suit.)

----------


## RCgothic

Well my dispel probably didn't work. Sorry.

Will for half damage for unholy blight and negate sickened: (1d20+19)[*32*]

Also my attack roll didn't parse, so trying again this time with delayed damage bonus. (1d20+17)[*24*]

So damage. That's an aced save, so 27 becomes 13, or 8 now, 5 later.

That divides to 4 to Elkist then 2 at the end of the turn, plus the same to Mirriana.

Bite is 21, so that's 10 to each of Elkist and Mirriana.

Total -16 hp each.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Any particular AC boosts to Elkist this round?

I've got the +5 sacred and the +4 deflection noted, which puts me on AC 37

----------


## RCgothic

I've got nothing extra this turn. Protection devotion and Mass Shield if Faith is it I think.

With Shield Wall, my AC is 44, so it only just got me as well. :Small Sigh:

----------


## DrK

The dispel nailed the spirit weapon, you hit shield of faith and it had a couple more defensive buffs on it. Also trimmed off a fair amount of damage so it had to frenzy so no more spells for it but the frenzy helped boost its offence a little

----------


## RCgothic

> The dispel nailed the spirit weapon, you hit shield of faith and it had a couple more defensive buffs on it. Also trimmed off a fair amount of damage so it had to frenzy so no more spells for it but the frenzy helped boost its offence a little


I also tried a swift dispel in the unholy blight, but I'm thinking a 16 isn't strong enough to beat its caster level this time around. I rolled really low.

----------


## Stegyre

Tal is immune to sickening (Pauldrons of Health), rolling to halve damage though: *Fort* - (1d20+15)[*17*]

EDIT: Tal, Tal, Tal!  :Small Sigh:  (No worries, with this turn's rapid healing, he's still got 98 HP to go.)

EDIT 2: Just confirming -- this beastie ignores _blur_ miss chance?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fort save DC21 vs unholy blight (1d20+26)[*34*]

----------


## RCgothic

I didn't realise Elkist was down so many hp. I'd have spared a Heal. :Small Eek: 

Hope we've got it this round.

----------


## DrK

Well, the last round was the final straw and it has finally succumbed. Which was a shame. But its not designed to stand up to the savagery of a mildly optimised party  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

> I didn't realise Elkist was down so many hp. I'd have spared a Heal.
> 
> Hope we've got it this round.


Yeah Elkist tends to only last a couple of rounds of full attacks like that...her AC gets hit quite frequently.

Attacking was a gamble. Figured better to try and put it down than do a meh healing action and get wiped anyway.

Fortune favours the bold!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## RCgothic

Wow that's a nice haul!

Looks like 48k in cash or gems and roughly 150k in items:
Ring of Evasion 25k
Rod of Flame Extinguishing 15k
Partial wand of Lightning Bolt @ CL9 ~4.6k
Partial wand of Haste @ CL7 ~2.9k
Belt of Dwarvenkind +4CON (14.9k + ~12k for upgrade)
Cloak of Arachnida 14k
Dawnstar ~60k

Not counting the potions and vials which I propose we keep.

The total fungible value is ~123k, or 20.5k each.

I propose we don't keep the dawnstar. As amazing as a +3 brilliant energy weapon (+7 effective) is, it takes a feat or a 7th level spellslot to use, is extremely fragile (8 hardness plus 8hp), and if it breaks it basically kills us all (200 damage to all within 10ft and beyond). Plus it's the only item whose resale value is more than one share of the loot, so that wouldn't divide nicely. I think we know a couple of priests who'd want it.

I also propose we keep the wands of haste and lightning bolt for party use. They don't give all that much on resale value, everyone's loot share would fall to ~20k in that instance.

The remainder we can divide up by cash or resale value.

Mirriana isn't interested in the ring of evasion (she has a similar ability) or the cloak of Arachnida or belt of Dwarvenkind.

I do think she'd keep the rod of extinguishing(7.5gpRS). Could be useful on a counterspeller. That'd leave me 12.5k from the rest, 8k of which would go towards animating my shield (+1 to +3 effective). I'll keep the remaining 4.5k in savings.

----------


## Stegyre

> I propose we don't keep the dawnstar. As amazing as a +3 brilliant energy weapon (+7 effective) is, it takes a feat or a 7th level spellslot to use, is extremely fragile (8 hardness plus 8hp), and if it breaks it basically kills us all (200 damage to all within 10ft and beyond). Plus it's the only item whose resale value is more than one share of the loot, so that wouldn't divide nicely. I think we know a couple of priests who'd want it.


I'm just wondering if this is potential useful as a nuclear option, as Tal could jump into the middle of either a large group of opponents or next to a really big bad meanie and detonate it while the rest of the party is out of range.

Just a thought (and don't we have magics that either postpone death or bring someone back? If it's just one of us, this may be viable.)

----------


## RCgothic

*Spoiler*
Show




I suspect Pelor would look poorly on us deliberately destroying one of his artifacts. :Small Eek:

----------


## Stegyre

*Suck it up, Pelor! Sometimes, ya gotta make sacrifices to stop the apocalypse!* :Small Big Grin: 

*Gods, sheesh! AmIrite?*

----------


## redzimmer

A quickened benign transposition with a summoned monster might eliminate the Tal fallout as well.

----------


## Starbin

I still need to check slots but the cloak and/or belt would serve Lan well.  However, Im definitely not hard over on stuff.   

Im gonna cast a vote for keeping the holy artifact.  First, I dont see our group selling the shroud of Turin back to the Catholic Church - feels inappropriate.  Maybe we turn it back over to the Church of Pelor (for free) and they provide us with an appropriate alternative ...

Second, despite recent optimization, weve been pretty good at going trying to use DrKs treasures, vice turning everything into a barter exchange.  At the least, we could try and repurpose some of the items ... say morphing the items into something more useful to our group.  Remember Lan using a a trident of returning for several levels?

----------


## redzimmer

> I still need to check slots but the cloak and/or belt would serve Lan well.  However, Im definitely not hard over on stuff.   
> 
> Im gonna cast a vote for keeping the holy artifact.  First, I dont see our group selling the shroud of Turin back to the Catholic Church - feels inappropriate.  Maybe we turn it back over to the Church of Pelor (for free) and they provide us with an appropriate alternative ...
> 
> Second, despite recent optimization, weve been pretty good at going trying to use DrKs treasures, vice turning everything into a barter exchange.  At the least, we could try and repurpose some of the items ... say morphing the items into something more useful to our group.  Remember Lan using a a trident of returning for several levels?


Well if no one else wants Dawnstar, a binder can use simple weapons. But then I'm CN so I might suffer level drain.

But a generous donation to the Pelorites in exchange for some extraplanar aid to be named later might be a fair trade...

----------


## RCgothic

> Im gonna cast a vote for keeping the holy artifact.  First, I dont see our group selling the shroud of Turin back to the Catholic Church - feels inappropriate.  Maybe we turn it back over to the Church of Pelor (for free) and they provide us with an appropriate alternative ...
> 
> Second, despite recent optimization, weve been pretty good at going trying to use DrKs treasures, vice turning everything into a barter exchange.  At the least, we could try and repurpose some of the items ... say morphing the items into something more useful to our group.  Remember Lan using a a trident of returning for several levels?


I think we have a good chance of using most of this. With Mirriana taking the rod, party taking the wands, and Lan interested in the cloak and belt, I'm sure there's someone who could benefit from a ring of evasion.

I just think there are multiple reasons not to keep it:
 And I mention this first: none of us actually worship Pelor, have the True Believer Feat, or a 7th level Pelor related spellslot to spare. So as a Pelorian relic it's doubtful any of us actually can use it anyway. RP wise, Mirriana would think it deserves to be returned to the church of Pelor who can properly revere it. RP wise, Mirriana would think the risk of damaging a fragile relic by using it is too high. RP wise, Mirriana would be horrified at the thought of intentionally damaging it. It's a TPK waiting to happen. I can't expect to keep everyone alive if it blows up. Reviving people requires cash, which brings me to: OOC, it's a significant portion of the loot. Hopefully we can get a fair exchange for it (although we may not), but assuming we can get 30k for it anyone who takes it is effectively taking 10k over their limit, which reduces what the other 5 party members get by roughly 2k each.

I think I'm maybe on the verge of being outvoted. It is an awesome weapon. I just think for the reasons above it's the one piece of this lot we shouldn't try and keep.

----------


## Starbin

Youre not being out voted ... I agree we take it took the church.  I just dont think we can count it as part of the loot and expect full price back.  Im guessing we get some kind of bonus/boon for it.

----------


## redzimmer

I move and second this.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I feel we are custodians of this _dawn star_.

There may be an RP opportunity to make something of it with the Church of Pelor. 

Long term I agree none of us want to claim it as 'their' weapon.

Whatever reward will be DM fiat rather than commercial 'sell for 50%' crassness.

----------


## Stegyre

Loot of use to Tal would be the Ring of Evasion and the Belt of Dwarvenkind, but in both cases, others may make better use of them. (I've already got plenty of HP and an admirably high Con, plus the ToB save maneuvers to help with at least one save per round.)

The _Flight_ potions could be _very_ useful for him, and probably less needed by others. I'd say anyone who can't readily fly should have at least one.

Healing stuff, *meh, people can't do this themselves?*

----------


## Starbin

HPs always help those in melee, so feel free.  I was interested in the bonus to Fort and the darkvision, but that's not critical.  Lan doesn't need/want the ring.  

As for the cloak, it's neat and gives Lan some new movement, but he can't use it until someone can merge his cloak of resistance.  If we can't do that anytime soon, Lan will just take some potions for now.

----------


## RCgothic

The ring also works well on someone with a high reflex save as it will get used more often.

----------


## Starbin

Well, Lan has evasion already ... and will likely get imp evasion in the next level or two.  So I'm not too concerned about it for him.  But if others want it :D

----------


## redzimmer

Do you have an unused slot for another wondrous? Merrick could whip up a diadem or a vest etc of Resistence for you.

----------


## DrK

Hey all
I would say in your current location of the Evil City of Prince Zeech hiding the dawn star is a wise idea 
In terms of loot, wands are always useful and between Merrick and Zarina Im sure they would like a wand each

The ring of Evasion would be handy for zarina, she currently has 2 rings but would be happy to trade one but equally I like her fire and lightning themed rings of elemental fury

----------


## DrK

Hey all

Sorry for the recent abscence, work has been beating me with a stck. Are you all happy with the plan to head back to Kord's Temple as a place of "semi-safety" and then I'll write it up from there and get us moving again! I'm going to adapt this part so we should be onto Part 8 very soon!

----------


## redzimmer

Suits me finely. We still update more often that OotS does!

----------


## Starbin

Sounds like a plan - glad you found some respite!

RCG - hope you feel better!

----------


## DrK

From the stash....

10 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds
10 Potions of Non detection
10 Potions of Undetectable Alignment
5 Potions of Fly
5 Potions of Haste
10 Alchemical intensified frost flasks (3d6/1d6 splash)
10 Alchemical intensified acidflasks (3d6/2d6/1d6 over 3 rounds+ 1d6 splash)

Looks like 48k in cash or gems and roughly 150k in items:
Ring of Evasion 25k
Rod of Flame Extinguishing 15k
Partial wand of Lightning Bolt @ CL9 ~4.6k
Partial wand of Haste @ CL7 ~2.9k
Belt of Dwarvenkind +4CON (14.9k + ~12k for upgrade)
Cloak of Arachnida 14k
Dawnstar ~60k


Could *Zarina* please take...

10 Alchemical intensified frost flasks (3d6/1d6 splash)
10 Alchemical intensified acidflasks (3d6/2d6/1d6 over 3 rounds+ 1d6 splash)
1 potion of Haste
1 potion of fly
1 potion Cure serious
1 potion non detection (consumed)

- Shall Zarina or Merrick take the lightning bolt or haste wand? - By preference Zarina would like the lightning wand if that was okay?
(I had looked at the evasion ring but I like the fire and electrical rings she has)

----------


## redzimmer

I think Zarina is the fire and Lightning mage, so I am all for you nabbing the wand. Merrick is more of a controller/chronic-Negative HPer than a blaster.




> From the stash....
> 
> 10 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds
> 10 Potions of Non detection
> 10 Potions of Undetectable Alignment
> 5 Potions of Fly
> 5 Potions of Haste
> 10 Alchemical intensified frost flasks (3d6/1d6 splash)
> 10 Alchemical intensified acidflasks (3d6/2d6/1d6 over 3 rounds+ 1d6 splash)
> ...

----------


## Stegyre

Tal already has a belt, so can't use the belt of dwarvenkind
Checking my character sheet, I've already got a couple of flight potions, but 1 or 2 more wouldn't hurt.
Potions of Non Detection and Undetectable Alignment sound more like party resources rather than individual character resources, to be used where and how needed. (I guess the same would be true of healing potions, but those it really matters who has them at a particular moment.)
Ring of Evasion is something I could use if I didn't already have 2 rings, both of which perform important functions (mage hand, so I can manipulate stuff and protection +2 - my AC is a bit weak for my role).
I could hypothetically use the cloak. Running up walls would be kinda cool, though when you consider that Tal's main attack involves jumping . . . Still, the web protection may come in handy. Makes me wonder if we might see some webs in our future. I'll take it if no one else wants it.

EDIT: If we're serious about hiding good auras, Tal drinks a potion, too. Incarnates count same as clerics in that regard: we stand out.

----------


## Starbin

> From the stash....
> 
> 10 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds *Could be group resource, but Lan will take 2, Zarina 1, who wants the rest?  Paladin, Cleric and regenerator might not need any*
> 10 Potions of Non detection *One each (6) and the last four in the resident haversack*
> 10 Potions of Undetectable Alignment *Four consumed here?  And the remaining 6 split amongst the good auras*
> 5 Potions of Fly *Tal x2, Zarina, Elkist, Mirr (Merrick has magic, Lan has item)*
> 5 Potions of Haste *Lan, Zarina, Elkist, Tal, Mir (Merrick has the wand)*
> 10 Alchemical intensified frost flasks (3d6/1d6 splash) *Zarina*
> 10 Alchemical intensified acidflasks (3d6/2d6/1d6 over 3 rounds+ 1d6 splash) *Zarina*
> ...


I put in my thoughts ...agree or disagree?

----------


## redzimmer

Ill take the haste wand. It definitely is a utility we do not tire of.

I have no objection to the belt and cloak to Lan & Tal.

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm happy to take the Ring of Evasion...0 damage is always welcome.

But equally, anyone else sing out if you want it

----------


## DrK

Is anyone wanting to ad anything else before we move onto meeting Lashona?

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, I know I'm holding things up. I'll try and get something up soon.

----------


## DrK

> Sorry, I know I'm holding things up. I'll try and get something up soon.


Thanks much appreciated 
One more dinner then onto Chapter 9!!

----------


## RCgothic

Sense motive, just because: (1d20+15)[*22*]

Knowledge Religion: (1d20+22)[*32*]

And spellcraft for the scrying dish is unnecessary, Mirriana has base +21

----------


## DrK

So Mirrianas Knowledge religion
*Spoiler: Dragotha*
Show



Dragotha is a powerful undead dragon known as a dracolich. He was formerly a powerful red dragon, the mightiest consort of Tiamat. At some point Dragotha offended his mistress, and was forced to leave Avernus. Making his way to Oerth, Dragotha fell in with Kyuss, and eventually became a dracolich and Kyuss' greatest servant. Dragotha's lair is thought to lie in the Wormcrawl Fissure, near Rift Canyon.

According to this history, Dragotha was forced into quiescence (inactivity) by Keraptis, the infamous wizard using a magical device called the Crown of Mortality but was overcome and the wizard and crown destroyed 

An expedition to Dragotha's lair is told in the song "The Claws of Dragotha", which is believed to have been penned sometime in the 5th century CY




*Spoiler: Darl Quenthos*
Show



A high priest of the whispering one he is one of Vecnas most powerful mortal servants
He is a cruel and evil cleric who has mastered the highest levels of clerical magic
Its rumoured he has recently come into possession of a powerful artefact of evil





*Spoiler: Dracolich Trivia*
Show



Combining the worst of Lich and Dragon its a powerful dragon that has embraced immortality 
In addition to retaining the physical might of a dragon it has the mastery of necromancy including energy draining claws and breaths and the reliance on a phylactery that enables them to return if their body is destroyed

----------


## redzimmer

Know (History)(Nature) (1d20+8)[*23*] (1d20+11)[*23*]
Know (History)  (1d20+8)[*9*]
Know (Religion)(Arcana)  (1d20+8)[*21*] (1d20+24)[*32*]
Know (local) (Religion)  (1d20+7)[*14*] (1d20+8)[*24*]
Sense motive on Lashona Eh, everyone is up to something. She aligns with us right now, and Merrick is way too focused on learning about hidden lost knowledge.
A spellcraft DC 20 can ID the crystalline bowl as a scrying bowl  (1d20+24)[*31*]

----------


## DrK

Merrick

*Spoiler: Dragotha*
Show



Dragotha is a powerful undead dragon known as a dracolich. He was formerly a powerful red dragon, the mightiest consort of Tiamat. At some point Dragotha offended his mistress, and was forced to leave Avernus. Making his way to Oerth, Dragotha fell in with Kyuss, and eventually became a dracolich and Kyuss' greatest servant. Dragotha's lair is thought to lie in the Wormcrawl Fissure, near Rift Canyon.

According to this history, Dragotha was forced into quiescence (inactivity) by Keraptis, the infamous wizard using a magical device called the Crown of Mortality but was overcome and the wizard and crown destroyed 

An expedition to Dragotha's lair is told in the song "The Claws of Dragotha", which is believed to have been penned sometime in the 5th century CY




*Spoiler: Order of the Storms/Tilagos*
Show



tilagos is an island of bare rock surrounded by storms in the Nyr Dyv. Its rumoured to be protected by druidic magic




*Spoiler: Darl Quethos*
Show



You've heard his name associated with the Disciples of Darkness. A Vecnan cult that is supposedly the head of

----------


## DrK

I feel I should roll for Zarina to see what insight she can shed on things

Know (History)(Nature) can give some info on the Order of Storms: (1d20+21)[*29*]
Know (History) can help with the Battles and Dragotha: (1d20+16)[*26*]
Know (Religion)(Arcana) will help with some Dracolich / Dragotha knowledge: (1d20+21)[*36*]
Know (local) (Religion) can recognise Darl Quethos : (1d20+20)[*35*]
Sense motive on Lashona if you are suspcious of her:  (1d20-2)[*2*] (oh dear...)
A spellcraft DC 20 can ID the crystalline bowl as a scrying bowl: (1d20+23)[*32*]

----------


## DrK

A know (arcana) for Lan (1d20+7)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Lan*
Show


After the trueseeing your knowledge of monsters would suggest

Big lizard, silver scales, wings. Probably a silver dragon (maybe)

----------


## Stegyre

Been a bit distracted, myself, but aiming to get an IC post up for Tal shortly. Probably completely lacking in fancy-dress pictures of Tal, though. Have to make up for it with words.

----------


## Starbin

Well golly ... good thing I'm surrounded by smart people, cuz my skills ain't great.

*Arcana* - (1d20+3)[*5*]
*Sense Motive* - (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## RCgothic

Arcana(1d20+5)[*6*]
Sense Motive (1d20+15)[*35*]


Haha, Nat1 and Nat20 probably the right way round on this occasion. :Small Red Face:

----------


## DrK

Welcome back RCGothic, our glorious de facto leader!   :Small Smile: 


Mirriana watching Lashona with that check realises that the woman knows more than she is saying and rather than the faux horror of watching poor Heskin meet his fate at one of the worlds most evil artifices rather enjoyed it. The flush on her cheeks excitement rather than upset

----------


## redzimmer

And at the other end of the Wisdom Spectrum...

(1d20+24)[*34*] Arcana
(1d20)[*11*] What's a Motive?

----------


## DrK

Merrick has no awareness of anything untowards from their charming host but of the Hand of Vecna he has heard much!

The Hand of Vecna is a withered, blackened, mummified human hand. It is usually described as a left hand, with long, claw-like nails. It is cold to the touch.
The Hand grants superhuman strength. Its deadly touch freezes creatures, and has the even greater power to instantly slay a creature or drain its life force with necromancy. By means of various hand gestures, its user can cast a variety of deadly arcane spells. The curse of the hand carrying a spark of vecna within will corrupt the bearer over time and turn him towards evil

----------


## DrK

Any thoughts n how you'll travel to Tilagos to try and beat the "evil adventuring party"

----------


## RCgothic

Sorry, I'm behind on a few of my games. I'll try and get something up soon.

----------


## redzimmer

I dmd my 10-year olds first session recently. 

To begin she was a half elf wizard, kidnapped with just to spell prepared in her head and the clothes on her back.

After disabling her tabaxi captor, she find a scrying mirror and the tabs kobold crime boss sees her. Demand to know where he is and who she is. 

Im his son. she says deadpan. Rolls a bluff. 

Natural 20. 

You mammals all look alike. Tell him I called.

She lives it over and over - I think shes hooked.

----------


## Starbin

> I dmd my 10-year olds first session recently. 
> 
> She lives it over and over - I think shes hooked.


YES!  Another convert.  My boys are 18 and 20 and just recently came over to the dark side.  I think my youngest will explore the full range of characters available as he has multiple concepts rolling around in his head.  My oldest will forever be a dwarf.  And all the characters may be related.  Such is the way of things :D

As for chasing this ship, I need to think a bit, but I'll try to come up with some thoughts ... and perhaps some requests from the Lady Lashona.  Of course, we all need to compare notes alone eventually.

----------


## DrK

I'm still impressed my daughter (12 going on 16 sometimes) joined her DnD club at secondary school with no influence from me. She has since stolen my dusty and unused 5e rules books and is enjoying her Tabaxi monk.

Maybe when she is a little older she can graduate to the Pathfinder / WFRP / Zweihander games  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

> I'm still impressed my daughter (12 going on 16 sometimes) joined her DnD club at secondary school with no influence from me. She has since stolen my dusty and unused 5e rules books and is enjoying her Tabaxi monk.
> 
> Maybe when she is a little older she can graduate to the Pathfinder / WFRP / Zweihander games


The world needs more trollslayers.

----------


## DrK

Yes! More trollslayers is amazing

I love the WFRP system and the d100 systems work in general (including the 40K ones) 
I dont know if you guys have tried Zweihander which is a setting agnostic d100 system which is also really nice that has an option for space version and Flames of Freedom which is set in the Civil War for dark fantasy horror meets last of the mohicans (which seems very cool!)

----------


## RCgothic

Anyone know how we can get to Tilagos? The druids are said to have left a way for those in need.

----------


## DrK

> Anyone know how we can get to Tilagos? The druids are said to have left a way for those in need.


Options would be...
Boat and fight the storm  _Renting a boat in the harbour_Fly and fight the storm   _overland flight I guess? If_ Teleport (~500miles) using Lashona's map  _If Merrick is happy to cast that in the morning_

----------


## RCgothic

I have control weather, so the storm may not be as big a deal as all that if we're worried about teleport accuracy.

In fact I can view is in the right direction with near-storm force winds, whatever would the ship could withstand.

----------


## redzimmer

> Options would be...
> Teleport (~500miles) using Lashona's map  _If Merrick is happy to cast that in the morning_


I think thats doable.

----------


## Starbin

> I have control weather, so the storm may not be as big a deal as all that if we're worried about teleport accuracy.
> 
> In fact I can view is in the right direction with near-storm force winds, whatever would the ship could withstand.


If getting through this fabled storm is that easy, the druids really didn't think this through.  I'd be both happy and saddened by that fact.

----------


## DrK

The ancient Druid demiplane storm is not hugely amenable to mortal magic

----------


## redzimmer

Did my planes check give over any info on Red Robin Williams?

----------


## redzimmer

Diplomacy if needed. Give us some gimme O Sage of Devil Town

(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

For her trivial items... if you can think of any useful level 1-2 spells on scrolls or partial charged wands (1d10+6 charges) then roll a 40% chance to see what she has lying around

Aside from that, exciting to run back, play some garbing for war music and then teleport scroll to the lost Island!

----------


## Starbin

Recommend something like Wand of Swim and/or Wand of Water Breathing ...

----------


## RCgothic

Lesser restoration and lesser vigor always useful.

Also really feeling the lost caster level now. If not, I'd have level 8 spells for _Mass Death Ward_, which is sure to be useful against the Hand of Vecna.

----------


## redzimmer

> Lesser restoration and lesser vigor always useful.
> 
> Also really feeling the lost caster level now. If not, I'd have level 8 spells for _Mass Death Ward_, which is sure to be useful against the Hand of Vecna.


Lets grab some restorations. Lost levels are no fun at this stage or any other.

----------


## RCgothic

Restoration is level 4 so not available. If necessary, Mirriana can cast it spontaneously.

A wand of lesser restorations will help to conserve resources though, thinking particularly of the sacrifice components of sanctified spells.

----------


## redzimmer

> Restoration is level 4 so not available. If necessary, Mirriana can cast it spontaneously.
> 
> A wand of lesser restorations will help to conserve resources though, thinking particularly of the sacrifice components of sanctified spells.


Yes lesser.

----------


## DrK

She has
2 elixirs of swimming, 2 potions of water breathing
Wand lesser vigour (18)
Wand of lesser restore (16)

----------


## redzimmer

> She has
> 2 elixirs of swimming, 2 potions of water breathing
> Wand lesser vigour (18)
> Wand of lesser restore (16)


Graciously taken. 

*Spoiler: Ooc spoiler*
Show

I got to say the dragons in the city are really poor

----------


## DrK

> Graciously taken. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Ooc spoiler*
> Show
> 
> I got to say the dragons in the city are really poor


*Spoiler: OOC Spoiler*
Show



I would view it more selfish and not wanting to share

----------


## DrK

So anyone wanting to ask anything else of the lovely Lady Lashona? Or is it back to the Temple, gear up and hit "go" on the teleport scroll?

----------


## Starbin

I'm curious if the true seeing detected anything from our evil competitors ...

----------


## DrK

> I'm curious if the true seeing detected anything from our evil competitors ...


Nothing you had not already seen
The genie was in his genie form sizzling gently
The two lithe horned figures were just wearing heavy cloaks
Darl Quethos you saw and the final small thing was cloaked and had a beak was a Kenku. But none had anything running that you needed trueseeing for

----------


## DrK

Hello all... gentle nudge to my players to begin exploring Tilagos the Storm island....

----------


## redzimmer

> Hello all... gentle nudge to my players to begin exploring Tilagos the Storm island....


Whoops. Soon.

----------


## redzimmer

How many hours has it been since I woke up and cast _Overland Flight_? I have 14 Effective Wizard Levels.

Also _Protection From Arrows_.

----------


## redzimmer

Angelic Lore check on the Isle of Tilagos

(1d20+13)[*22*] 

Does it gain a +2 for Knowledge (History) like Bardic Lore?




> Tome of Magic: _Angelic Lore: Astaroth constantly whispers the secrets of reality in the back of your mind, allowing you to draw on his own nigh-infinite knowledge. This functions as the bardic knowledge ability, based on your effective binder level._
> 
> Per PHB Bardic Knowledge: _(If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)_

----------


## DrK

Any hours/level that were cast this morning on the way to the Dragon swamp would still be active as its around 11 hours later 

Yes astaroth would function like that

----------


## redzimmer

Rolls 9.

"It is an Island."

Thanks Astaroth!

----------


## DrK

New game I'm starting if folks are interested 
Another long campaign

----------


## Ghostfoot

I'm back from 'Covid in the household' part 2....catching up on games, but here. Hopefully with less fatal results than the last game I rejoined  :Small Eek: .

And ^^^ this link above is a great new adventure DrK is launching. Written by the same guy that wrote parts of Age of Worms, Savage Tide, Northlands Saga, and many others....

----------


## DrK

> I'm back from 'Covid in the household' part 2....catching up on games, but here. Hopefully with less fatal results than the last game I rejoined .
> 
> And ^^^ this link above is a great new adventure DrK is launching. Written by the same guy that wrote parts of Age of Worms, Savage Tide, Northlands Saga, and many others....


Youre just naming some of my favourite campaigns there 
I like the Paizo APs but I never found them as good as the those ones (couple of exceptions but still AoW is a firm favourite)

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Youre just naming some of my favourite campaigns there 
> I like the Paizo APs but I never found them as good as the those ones (couple of exceptions but still AoW is a firm favourite)


Exactly!  :Small Big Grin:  The guy is a legend!

I also like the Paizo AP's but for me while it looked fine on paper Golarion never really grabbed me. One of the reasons it took me so long to pick up PF1 :-/

(I should mention he wrote entries for most if not all of the Paizo AP's too. He was prolific.)

----------


## DrK

Well you can judge his Age Worms chapter once we finish in Tilagos

----------


## RCgothic

Well that could have rolled higher, but I'm going to get more shots at this.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## RCgothic

Starbin, I did have thoughts along those lines, but couldn't think of a way to pull it off. I don't think we've got a Dimension Door prepared, and teleport seems to be under a redirection. Flight of regular or gaseous forms wonuld be a bad idea in this storm and I've pretty much been told this storm won't respond to regular weather control magic.

redzimmer, pretty sure at a minimum the being made of water and lightning will be immune and/or healed by lightning.

Maybe we should start roping ourselves together, we don't want to be swept away in this.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge check (DC10?) to determine creature type (elemental, outsider, humanoid etc). Probably can't glean much more than that.

(1d20)[*13*] +5 undead, -3 nature, +1 most others

----------


## DrK

> Knowledge check (DC10?) to determine creature type (elemental, outsider, humanoid etc). Probably can't glean much more than that.
> 
> [roll0] +5 undead, -3 nature, +1 most others


Elkist is not sure what these are

----------


## RCgothic

On the off-chance:

(1d20)[*8*]  +4 Arcana +12 Religion

----------


## redzimmer

Eh, better to waste it in the first round then.

----------


## redzimmer

The Planes? (1d20+18)[*31*]

----------


## Starbin

So Lan calls for restraint and Merrick just unleashes maximized chain lightning?  That should help any diplomatic efforts.

----------


## redzimmer

> So Lan calls for restraint and Merrick just unleashes maximized chain lightning?  That should help any diplomatic efforts.


Oh sorry. Couldnt hear over the wind.

----------


## RCgothic

Btw redzimmer when something is empowered and maximised, the extra bit from empowered isn't maximised. You have to roll then take half, then add that half to the normal maximised result.

Also 1.5x112 is 168, not 128, but it'll probably be a little lower than 168 when rolled.

----------


## redzimmer

> Btw redzimmer when something is empowered and maximised, the extra bit from empowered isn't maximised. You have to roll then take half, then add that half to the normal maximised result.
> 
> Also 1.5x112 is 168, not 128, but it'll probably be a little lower than 168 when rolled.


Ugh. I had kids that are good at math so I didnt have to do it myself anymore.

Maybe youll kill them in the first round anyway.

----------


## DrK

Know (Nature) (1d20+21)[*37*]

----------


## DrK

And an oppsosed strength test for a bull rush (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

ouch, Zarina soaks a critical threat (1d20+22)[*26*] Total damage (8d6+76)[*102*]

----------


## RCgothic

Yikes. 

Reflex: (1d20+12)[*20*] for nothing.

----------


## DrK

Zarina making a critical reflex save for the chain lightning (1d20+11)[*23*]

Edit: Phew! Stops her dropping to -20 and being atomised 
Instead she is at ~2 hps  :Small Eek:

----------


## RCgothic

15 from the magic missiles is 7 damage to Elkist, 7 to Mirriana of which 5 is delayed damage. No damage from the lightning.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Reflex vs DC18 (1d20+19)[*27*]

=> 13 damage from chain lightning _thank you, ring of evasion_ + 7 magic missile (shield other) = 7

----------


## RCgothic

We are very late in the adventuring day to be having this kind of fight. For even Mirriana to have no viable dispel options left... Just... :Small Sigh: 

Didn't expect such immediate resistance tbh.

----------


## redzimmer

Welp. I could see where a random teleport could take us

----------


## RCgothic

Did Merrick even survive that blast? I have a scroll of revivify... :Small Eek:

----------


## redzimmer

> Did Merrick even survive that blast? I have a scroll of revivify...


If I interpret third eye dampening correctly, I should be able to reduce it to the lowest variable even if maximize i.e. 14×1.5 electrical. Otherwise Ive always wanted to play a archivist!

----------


## RCgothic

That would be my interpretation as well, except it's 18d6x1.5, so 27 damage for a failed save. :Small Red Face: 

Rolling manoeuvres, 2nd round so just 1 not ready: (1d5)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

> If I interpret third eye dampening correctly, I should be able to reduce it to the lowest variable even if maximize i.e. 14×1.5 electrical. Otherwise Ive always wanted to play a archivist!


18 x1.5 damage as it was 18d6 but yes the interpretation is correct so on a fail would be 27 instead of 80 odd

----------


## DrK

Zarina's caster level check for impedence for  Fire spell (1d20+15)[*30*] vs DC 20

Also a bonus, the Ring of the Wind Dukes has Elec Res 10 so has a whopping 13 hps remaining

----------


## RCgothic

I think I'm going to use the Rod of Quicken to quicken _Heal_ on Zarina, followed by _Mass Spell Resistance_ to hinder that elemental caster nuisance. Anyone got any objections?

----------


## redzimmer

Oh I see. Misread that is just a simple deflection of my spell back on to me

Regardless, 11 hp beats -80 any day except Opposite Day.

----------


## Starbin

First question - do any / all of these creatures count as a) elementals, b) magic users?

Second question - does every move require a Fort check?  For example, would a step require a check?  Tumbling?  

Third question - what's the ground like around here?  Are we on solid ground, or on a shallow shelf of rock over the ocean?

*Ref vs DC18* - (1d20+21)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> First question - do any / all of these creatures count as a) elementals, b) magic users?


Elkist couldn't work that out.

----------


## redzimmer

Did my K: the Planes sort out anything?

----------


## DrK

> First question - do any / all of these creatures count as a) elementals, b) magic users?
> 
> Second question - does every move require a Fort check?  For example, would a step require a check?  Tumbling?  
> 
> Third question - what's the ground like around here?  Are we on solid ground, or on a shallow shelf of rock over the ocean?
> 
> [roll0]


They are all Knowledge (Nature), two large ones are giant type, one at the back is fey type 
Yes to a fort check to move each round due to the driving wind 
Yes to them being spell casters. The two big ones have spell like abilities and the one at the back has arcane levels 
The ground is spiky and uneven rock. Its like an narrow river or rock jutting out from the cliffs 30ft wide and a few hundred feet long and ~5ft above the sea surface 





> Did my K: the Planes sort out anything?


Nope, needs Know(nature)

----------


## RCgothic

Ah, I thought we were higher up. That makes pushing them off far less effective. :Small Sigh:

----------


## redzimmer

> Nope, needs Know(nature)


On it (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## Starbin

I guess Lan can roll, too *Nature* - (1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

So some saves etc....

Reflex saves for the shark giants for the sharp stones  (2d20)[*19*][*17*](36)
Strength check (1d20)[*19*] + (a sizeable number)

----------


## RCgothic

Oh dear, they rolled well. :Small Eek:

----------


## RCgothic

They're rolling brutally well. Glad spell-resistance is blunting a little of this! 

A critical save. Precognition don't fall me now!
(1d20+12)[*29*] DC18

Edit: no damage. Phew!

----------


## DrK

Reflex save for Zarina vs chain lightning (1d20+17)[*20*] vs DC 18

----------


## redzimmer

> Reflex save for Zarina vs chain lightning [roll0] vs DC 18


I think Merrick might start worshiping Mystara. SR really softens the blow.

----------


## redzimmer

> *Augmented Pseudonatural Earth Elemental, Large
> *Large Augmented Pseudonatural Elemental (Earth, Extraplanar)
> Hit Dice: 8d8+32 (68 hp)
> Initiative: 1
> Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares)
> Armor Class: 18 (1 size, 1 Dex, +10 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18
> Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+21
> Attack: Slam +14 melee (2d8+9)
> Full Attack: 2 slams +14 melee (2d8+9)
> ...


Spellcraft for any obvious wards vs summoning [roll]1d20+23{/roll]

----------


## redzimmer

Sigh

Also it should be +24 

(1d20+24)[*26*]

I'm guessing you keep me around for my boyish good looks, because I'm just a trainwreck full of burning dumpsters otherwise.

----------


## Starbin

What are the distances between our group and the giants and storm caller?  As Lan moves around, I need to figure out how far from the group he is and still keeps within the 30'.

As I read it, movement is halved for a round?  

PS - Lan used manyshot last round, but I forgot to roll for the other two javelins.  *Extra damage* - (2d4+6)[*13*], so his round 2 total was *38*

----------


## RCgothic

Do these enemies ping as evil to detect evil? Or are they just neutral guardians?

----------


## DrK

> What are the distances between our group and the giants and storm caller?  As Lan moves around, I need to figure out how far from the group he is and still keeps within the 30'.
> 
> As I read it, movement is halved for a round?  
> 
> PS - Lan used manyshot last round, but I forgot to roll for the other two javelins.  [roll0], so his round 2 total was *38*


Giant 1 is ~10ft from Elkist (and everyone else is a bit further away, Zarina was at the front until she got batted away)
Giant 2 is ~35ft from the party throwing lightning
Stormcaller is ~50ft from the party throwing storms at you





> Do these enemies ping as evil to detect evil? Or are they just neutral guardians?


From the knowledge checks that have been performed they are just very hostile neutral elemental guardians

----------


## redzimmer

Well, if anything they shouldve taken my lightning bolt and say friendly greeting then.

What do you think a diplomacy DC would be to try and get them to cease right now? 40? 75?

----------


## Starbin

Whatever it is, Mir could probably hit it ...

----------


## RCgothic

As much as I appreciate the vote of confidence, I don't think a +12 would cut it.

Unless you mean _hit_ it, in which case I have two unerring spells remaining.

----------


## RCgothic

Let's see them handle _ that_!  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## Starbin

Nice turn!  A few questions/comments.  First, does PF work the same way with if you 'swift' first you can 'immediate' afterwards?  

Second, how long does the protection last?  

Last, looks like you forgot the rollv for your manuevers :D

----------


## RCgothic

Well I could wait until they attack to immediate action the protection Devotion, but mechanically this is exactly equivalent. The protection lasts for 1 minute (10 rounds)

And I specifically typed rollv! Thanks autocorrect!

(9d5)[*4*][*4*][*3*][*4*][*5*][*2*][*2*][*1*][*5*](30)

So not Shield Block or Divine Surge.

----------


## Starbin

Whoops, forgot something to move ... *Fort vs DC18* - (1d20+16)[*17*]

....

....

....

You have GOT to be sh!tting me ...

----------


## DrK

Fort (1d20)[*9*]
Combat maneuvre (1d20)[*4*]
(Very important) Will (1d20)[*14*]

Pretty epic turn from Mirrian there

So 
1. Ouch
2. Splash
3. Not sizzling in the fire plane as he manages to stay in place

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC18 vs chain lightning (1d20+19)[*38*]

_Edit: how much hp damage shared with Mirriana via shield other?_

----------


## RCgothic

> Ref DC18 vs chain lightning [roll0]
> 
> _Edit: how much hp damage shared with Mirriana via shield other?_


None from the chain lightning, Mirriana occasionally has reflexes like a Jedi.

About 9ish from the storm.

----------


## DrK

So displacement vs the Bulette as with one giant blocked by Elkist and Zarina the other thrown into the water land shark Lan had a clear path to the Stormcaster
(4d100)[*43*][*11*][*18*][*28*](100)

Fort save vs Hammer of Righteousness (1d100)[*12*]

The opposed Strength for the Hand (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

THreat on the last one (1d20+16)[*27*] dam (1d12+25)[*34*] + (1d8)[*1*] Sonic
 - Its big enough to ignore the hurricane force wind


@ GHostfoot: The giant beside Zarina, Mirriana and Elkist is dead... The surprisingly effective FA killed it off

----------


## RCgothic

Can we just have a slight clarification of the battlefield positions, statuses, and any spells in effect?

----------


## Starbin

> So displacement vs the Bulette as with one giant blocked by Elkist and Zarina the other thrown into the water land shark Lan had a clear path to the Stormcaster
> [roll0]
> 
> Fort save vs Hammer of Righteousness [roll1]
> 
> The opposed Strength for the Hand [roll2]


Sigh ... did Lan just miss all four attacks?  Damn.  I wish Tremorsense did something to 'see' through that, but I guess it just gives me a 50% chance to fail.  Like displacement already does ... so pointless.

----------


## redzimmer

> Sigh ... did Lan just miss all four attacks?  Damn.  I wish Tremorsense did something to 'see' through that, but I guess it just gives me a 50% chance to fail.  Like displacement already does ... so pointless.


Ill be sure to craft you something with True Seeing as an apology.

----------


## Starbin

> Ill be sure to craft you something with True Seeing as an apology.


Or at least let me refresh my headband ... unfortuntely I used it earlier with the dragon lady.

----------


## DrK

> Can we just have a slight clarification of the battlefield positions, statuses, and any spells in effect?


There is the storm in effect (Fort saves to move about, empowered lightning, impeded fire, rain etc)

Elkist and Zarina are in the middle of the causeway 
Mirriana is ~10ft behind them 
Merrick is a further 10ft back 

30ft ahead of the E+Z is the giant who got pushed twice into the Sea (also 15ft offset to the side) 
50ft ahead is The caster now in melee with an angry bulette 

From spells youve seen cast or other effects  Stormcaster has Spell resistance and Displacememt and shield  
The middle area is filed with impeding stones (10ft -40ft zone in front of E and Z)






> Sigh ... did Lan just miss all four attacks?  Damn.  I wish Tremorsense did something to 'see' through that, but I guess it just gives me a 50% chance to fail.  Like displacement already does ... so pointless.


Sadly so, the dice do seem to punish you sometimes 




> Or at least let me refresh my headband ... unfortuntely I used it earlier with the dragon lady.


Its been a long day of encounters for the party which is making this one quite tough

----------


## redzimmer

Has the round required for my summoning the Elly finished yet?

----------


## DrK

> Has the round required for my summoning the Elly finished yet?


Yup hes go for launch

----------


## Ghostfoot

I see it's with me again, sorry for oversight. Will post tomorrow _when I can_.

----------


## redzimmer

As said I cant directly command the elemental to grapple due to the wind but I hope my pantomime and familiar speaks language of his kind workarounds help.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sorry I'm really struggling with time away from evening work emails this week.

Assume a readied attack for Elkist if you want to get moving, a la post #236

----------


## Starbin

Wasn't sure where we're at, but do you need anything from me, DrK?

----------


## DrK

No, I was away at the Rat Race Dirty Weekend race at the weekend and then dealing with some work nonsense I'll catch up in the next couple of days

----------


## Starbin

No worries ... just checking in :)

----------


## RCgothic

Nudge? :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

I know!  :Small Smile:  I got through all but 2 games today so this and Slumbering Tsar tomorrow

----------


## DrK

Updated. 1 giant dead, 1 injured and the caster/elemental on their last legs

----------


## RCgothic

Reflex DC 15 for zero damage: (1d20+12)[*28*]

Edit:


Now to see how much damage the dispel magic did!

Edit2:
My dispel DC is 26. So in order of duration:
26 Detect Evil (always on)
13 Protection From Evil (always on)
21 Superior Resistance (24h)
28 Magic Vestment (shield)(14h)
15 Magic Vestment (armour)(14h)
23 Heroes Feast (12h)
29 Mass Spell Resistance (14mins)

A couple of annoyances, but the critical 2 stayed up!

Edit3:
By the way every time the giant gets bull-rushed it triggers AoO from those engaged with it. FYI Zarina and Elkist. :Small Wink:

----------


## RCgothic

Tactics talk. I'm all out of prepared and domain spells over level 3 (excepting a single Heal) but I can hit the stormcaster with a hammer again, which should finish it.

Everyone else focus on the giant (remembering AoOs)? And if that fails the hand will bull-rush it again (more AoOs).

And I have a white Raven Tactics available this turn. Who's going to hit hardest?

----------


## redzimmer

> Everyone else focus on the giant (remembering AoOs)? And if that fails the hand will bull-rush it again (more AoOs).


Sure. Can I change my magic missile target since I screwed up the damage roll anyway?

----------


## redzimmer

Trying. Again. 

(1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d4+1)[*4*]

(1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d4+1)[*4*]

(1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

> Tactics talk. I'm all out of prepared and domain spells over level 3 (excepting a single Heal) but I can hit the stormcaster with a hammer again, which should finish it.
> 
> Everyone else focus on the giant (remembering AoOs)? And if that fails the hand will bull-rush it again (more AoOs).
> 
> And I have a white Raven Tactics available this turn. Who's going to hit hardest?


Possibly Lan as a WRT may allow a double full attack skirmish from the Lan shark

----------


## Starbin

Oooh, if the stormcaster is not armed, I could charge the giant, then turn and charge the stormcaster w/WRT

----------


## DrK

> Oooh, if the stormcaster is not armed, I could charge the giant, then turn and charge the stormcaster w/WRT


He has a "slam" but it not that scary so its its not that risky.
I'll be excited to See Lan doing 2 big charging full attacks! And the wounded giant doesn't even have displacement or any miss chances

----------


## Starbin

If Zarina slips and falls, that will definitely push Lan to turn and support ... but I'm not sure what happened.  In the OOC, it doesn't look like she failed anything.  Is there something at play we aren't seeing?

----------


## DrK

> If Zarina slips and falls, that will definitely push Lan to turn and support ... but I'm not sure what happened.  In the OOC, it doesn't look like she failed anything.  Is there something at play we aren't seeing?


It was just a justification for the dramatic miss after the big wind up

----------


## RCgothic

Forgot to roll the forceful hand: (1d20+14)[*17*]

Eh. That's unlikely to win.

----------


## redzimmer

No spider climb here, just mass fly and feather fall sadly. Zarina?

----------


## redzimmer

Zceryll (1d20+18)[*26*] DC 25

Haures (1d20+18)[*32*] DC 25

----------


## DrK

Anyone esle doing their morning prep before we move on?

----------


## RCgothic

I'll need to do some re-picking of spells and I do want to get a post in, sorry for being a hold up. My brain just sometimes gets DDOS'd by distractions.

----------


## DrK

> I'll need to do some re-picking of spells and I do want to get a post in, sorry for being a hold up. My brain just sometimes gets DDOS'd by distractions.


No worry, I know how easy it is to get distracted. I've been reading through the rest of LIbrary of last resort wondering if we'll be able to finish in 2022.... I have high hopes  :Small Smile:  Been inspired by the Glass Cannon finsihing the Giantlsyaer AP so want to make sure we can finish the (undeniably superior AP) Age of Worms

I also still owe the Redhand and Spire of Long shadows write ups as well

----------


## redzimmer

Sorry, acting supervisor at work and a split-custody vacation juggle are monopolizing my thoughts. 

I still need to prepare the spells for the day. Hopefully tonight

----------


## Ghostfoot

I need to do spells too. I hate choosing spells :-/

Elkist is happy to simply wander down with Mirriana & Zarina but maybe Lan and/ or Merrick should be a bit more tactical. Ambush the ambushers, so to speak.

If we get to the ruined maze without incident Elkist will then buff.

----------


## Starbin

Lan can make the climb without too much problem (per Easy Climb spell).  With Stealth and Invis, he should be able to scout well.  Alternatively, he could ride our multi-legged friend down 😜

----------


## RCgothic

I can't really make sense of the descriptions of the crossroads or plazas relative to the map.

My instinct is to ignore investigating the weirdnesses and to keep looking for our enemies. We can always scour the maze more thoroughly for loot later if we have time, but that's not why we're here.

I can't think of any immediate way _not_ investigating the possible magic traps would hurt us right now.

----------


## DrK

> I can't really make sense of the descriptions of the crossroads or plazas relative to the map.
> 
> My instinct is to ignore investigating the weirdnesses and to keep looking for our enemies. We can always scour the maze more thoroughly for loot later if we have time, but that's not why we're here.
> 
> I can't think of any immediate way _not_ investigating the possible magic traps would hurt us right now.


Dont get too hung up on the map
Essentially you enter from the NW, the south has the beach and the rest is a maze of ruined walls, columns and open plazas and Ill call out anything interesting as you encounter it

----------


## redzimmer

For mechanics sake did I use the teleport to get us there?

----------


## DrK

> For mechanics sake did I use the teleport to get us there?


Nope. It was just walking down there after Mirrianas suggestion

----------


## redzimmer

> Nope. It was just walking down there after Mirrianas suggestion


Ah. Good to know. We should dose up on my Mass Resist Energies before we dive into any combat.

----------


## DrK

> I can't really make sense of the descriptions of the crossroads or plazas relative to the map.
> 
> My instinct is to ignore investigating the weirdnesses and to keep looking for our enemies. We can always scour the maze more thoroughly for loot later if we have time, but that's not why we're here.
> 
> I can't think of any immediate way _not_ investigating the possible magic traps would hurt us right now.


Would you like to head "south" to the beach with the wrecked ships and the sounds of Orcs?




> Ah. Good to know. We should dose up on my Mass Resist Energies before we dive into any combat.


Feel free to cast what you'd like. There are currently no enemies within sight.

----------


## DrK

Added some more detail so you can choose 
Crystal plaza northcrystal plaza southshipwreck beach

----------


## redzimmer

Out of town with mediocre wi-fi until Friday. Spells then.

----------


## DrK

> Out of town with mediocre wi-fi until Friday. Spells then.


Just a gentle nudge for the rest of the players  :Small Smile:

----------


## RCgothic

Do we try and talk here, or just destroy them and their ship and question the survivors?

----------


## RCgothic

Do we try and talk here, or just destroy them and their ship and question the survivors? I think the ship and crew is a legitimate target that we can attack regardless of whether they want to talk. We don't want anybody to escape with the phylactery.

What does detect evil say about them?

----------


## DrK

Detect evil will show ~80% detect as evil. The rest do not. That and they were working for Darl Quethos who strapped a man to mast and tortured him before killing him on Scry TV

----------


## Starbin

> Detect evil will show ~80% detect as evil. The rest do not. That and they were working for Darl Quethos who strapped a man to mast and tortured him before killing him on Scry TV


Copy that ... let me just jot that down _They got what they deserved._  Okay, ready to press!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## redzimmer

Man, good alignments are weird. 

Yall need justifications?

----------


## DrK

If no one has any other comments then following Mirrianas morale compass Zarina will start with fireballs tonight  :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

> If no one has any other comments then following Mirrianas morale compass Zarina will start with fireballs tonight


Perhaps I should cast _contact of the plane_ to determine very specifically what these orcs are immune to so I can start firing that at them full blast.

----------


## DrK

A world of ref saves
Vs Zarina fire ball (13d20)[*6*][*3*][*6*][*11*][*11*][*19*][*7*][*19*][*19*][*1*][*5*][*13*][*19*](139)
vs Merrick fire ball (13d20)[*7*][*13*][*19*][*3*][*10*][*6*][*19*][*7*][*7*][*1*][*18*][*11*][*1*](122)

----------


## DrK

Some mirror image fun....
arrow 1 (1d8)[*7*] (8 bounces off Zarina)
arrow 2 (1d7)[*5*]  (7 bounces off Zarina)   (or (1d8)[*6*] if needed) 
tiger claw (1d6)[*5*]  (6 bounces off Zarina) (or (1d7)[*1*] if needed) 
mongoose attack  (1d5)[*2*] (5 hits Zarina) (or (1d6)[*6*] if needed)

EDIT: 4 images are smashed and broken

----------


## RCgothic



----------


## redzimmer

Is it too late to suggest Im flying above melee range? Or is there some Tome of Battle stance that grants hover fighting?

Merrick is sort of dead otherwise.

----------


## RCgothic

> Merrick is sort of dead otherwise.




Mirriana's got you.

Although tbf I also would have thought Merrick wouldn't leave himself in range of anything as simple as an orc with a melee weapon.

----------


## RCgothic

I suppose i'd better roll manoeuvres. Which one isn't ready in round 2:

(1d5)[*2*]

Edit: No divine surge.

----------


## DrK

Hey Merrick

Thats okay, Im happy you could have been 15-20ft to avoid the mele attack
Ill redirect against Zarina 

Feel free to kill them off now

----------


## RCgothic

I messed up the elemental's attack rolls Vs the ship. Anything but a 1:
(1d20+8)[*12*]
(1d20+8)[*16*]
Edit: 41 and 45 damage past hardness. That's likely one section destroyed (massive hole in the bow), on to the next. Let's see how they react to this.

Oh, and rigging and Hull sections were likely badly burned by both fireballs earlier as well.

----------


## Starbin

Well ... possible crit: *Attack 1* - (1d20+21)[*34*], *Damage* - (2d8+6)[*15*]

----------


## redzimmer

Generous DM. 

Was hosting my 10 and 28 year-olds in a game based on one of the scenarios in my signature tonight so Ill post in the AM.

----------


## RCgothic

Nudge. :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Thanks @RCgothic
Ill get on it. Need to push through this book as the next one is the start of the final 3 and epic in scope!

----------


## Starbin

Not to force those attacks on someone else, but Lan was flying too (we all were originally) so he was moving above the group.

----------


## DrK

> Not to force those attacks on someone else, but Lan was flying too (we all were originally) so he was moving above the group.


Okay. If people are at altitude could they add it to their condition so I can remember  :Small Smile: 

Ill throw one attack at Elkist and another at Zarina

----------


## Starbin

Sorry, I thought I had stated Lan was flying.  I'll try to be better about actual altitude!

----------


## DrK

> Sorry, I thought I had stated Lan was flying.  I'll try to be better about actual altitude!


Probably my fault, I normally flick through the OOC conditions round to round

----------


## redzimmer

Merrill remains out of melee range, let us say 20 up in case of _enlarge persons_. 

(1d20+8)[*13*] Fort

----------


## redzimmer

Ok not great but at least Im not quite dead. -1 HP. 

Yay CN

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Wretched Blight Fort DC22 (1d20+23)[*40*]

----------


## DrK

Zarina fort save (1d20+19)[*31*]

----------


## RCgothic

Mirriana FORT save: (1d20+19)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

@RC, how much damage (if any) does Elkist take via _Shield Other_?

By my numbers Elkist will fall to the _Wretched Blight_ spell this round (having taken 113 damage from axe choppy prior).

If it's okay, since I was tardy and missed my prior action, I'll retcon a _Close Wounds_ and/or a _lay on hands_ to keep from being dead dead.

----------


## DrK

> @RC, how much damage (if any) does Elkist take via _Shield Other_?
> 
> By my numbers Elkist will fall to the _Wretched Blight_ spell this round (having taken 113 damage from axe choppy prior).
> 
> If it's okay, since I was tardy and missed my prior action, I'll retcon a _Close Wounds_ and/or a _lay on hands_ to keep from being dead dead.


Yes Im happy for a well timed lay on hands or close wounds to be used

----------


## RCgothic

> Yes Im happy for a well timed lay on hands or close wounds to be used


I don't have shield other listed as active today, and I've not been front-lining in this battle.

----------


## DrK

Ouch, Zarina loses ~80hps from the attacks and the Blight and fluffs her tumble roll.

AoOs
(1d20+19)[*25*] dam (1d12+19)[*25*]
(1d20+19)[*30*] dam (1d12+19)[*24*]
(1d20+17)[*31*] dam (1d12+19)[*29*]
1st Officer (1d20+27)[*43*] dam (1d8+25)[*26*]

----------


## redzimmer

Im just gonna say after all these years I still get excited when I see a new Stick comic posted.

----------


## DrK

Just waiting for Elkist, if not posted by tomorrow I'll advance the orcs some more

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Just waiting for Elkist, if not posted by tomorrow I'll advance the orcs some more


I think Elkist is unconscious...will post to that effect when I get home tonight.

----------


## DrK

Apologies for the delays. Its been my fault as overburdened with work recently

----------


## DrK

@RC Gothic
Can you see what spells were dispelled and let me know if Mirriana is flying or floats to the ground to the waiting orcs?

----------


## RCgothic

Going down my spells active in order, that took out 2 and 6 - Protection From Evil and Celestial Brilliance. Annoying, but not critical.

And I think I countered Dark Bolt.

----------


## DrK

> Going down my spells active in order, that took out 2 and 6 - Protection From Evil and Celestial Brilliance. Annoying, but not critical.
> 
> And I think I countered Dark Bolt.


Thats good as I think the dark bolt may have taken down both Merrick and Zarina!
Grr, that I missed the flight

----------


## redzimmer

So I have bound Haures and one of his boons is am not affected by Mind-Affecting spells. 
Zceryll in turn gives +1 bonus per four binder levels on saving throws against mind-affecting effects.
Does either of those include the affect of Dark Bolt, it is not listed as a mind-affecting spell per se and the daze effect works on undead as well.

----------


## DrK

> So I have bound Haures and one of his boons is am not affected by Mind-Affecting spells. 
> Zceryll in turn gives +1 bonus per four binder levels on saving throws against mind-affecting effects.
> Does either of those include the affect of Dark Bolt, it is not listed as a mind-affecting spell per se and the daze effect works on undead as well.


Oddly darkbolt does not appear to be mind affecting
But you are unaffected as Mirriana counterspelled the darkbolt so no one gets blasted

----------


## redzimmer

> Oddly darkbolt does not appear to be mind affecting
> But you are unaffected as Mirriana counterspelled the darkbolt so no one gets blasted


Mystara be Praised

I will delete and repost in the AM

----------


## DrK

I can post for Zarina today, then just need Elkist  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Also waiting for Merrick to re-adjust his post for this round

Currently this round...
Lan has killed last orc crewman and the first mate
Mirriana counterspelled the darkbolts and the Earth elemental knocked the Captain Prone
Zarina flew down and hit him hard whislt prone  when he stands on his turn she'll take an AoO (1d20+20)[*21*] dam (1d12+23)[*27*]

Merrick and ELkist to see what they do

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elkist is unconscious I believe. Lots of axes sticking out of her.

----------


## redzimmer

> Also waiting for Merrick to re-adjust his post for this round
> 
> Currently this round...
> Lan has killed last orc crewman and the first mate
> Mirriana counterspelled the darkbolts and the Earth elemental knocked the Captain Prone
> Zarina flew down and hit him hard whislt prone  when he stands on his turn she'll take an AoO [roll0] dam [roll1]
> 
> Merrick and ELkist to see what they do


Oof sorry. The week annihilated me

----------


## redzimmer

Apologies. Please just not me this round? Life being drastic at me.

----------


## DrK

Hey all

I'#m back from my mid life crisis of running across the oldest sand dunes in the world and am now recovered from the lurgy i picked up on the travel. Posted IC, there is some loot to be shared and divvied up, its actually quite good loot from the Orcs so can pick up some nice gearbefore moving on exporing these ruins. Its been a slow year but we've managed to get through a chapter and into the next one. Currently in chapter 9, so only3 left after this one! The next one is one I've wanted to reach for a LOOOOONG time so lets hope we can get to it

----------


## DrK

Merry Christmas to all of you and hope you all have a good festive period
Lets keep the game going as we head to our 10th anniversary later on 23

----------

